# Help the Black community



## Hoffstra

How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?

What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?

I think several things need to happen:

#1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.

#2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.

#3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.

#4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.  

#5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.  

you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.


----------



## Tank

It's all been tried before


----------



## Hoffstra

Tank said:


> It's all been tried before



when?


----------



## Intense

Hoffstra said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all been tried before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when?
Click to expand...

Before our time , but, still relevant. 
Thoreau's Civil Disobedience - with annotated text


----------



## AVG-JOE

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?



Same way it can help the rest of us...

Education.
Education.​Education.​

The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.


----------



## Tank

Why are you trying to change black folks anyways, can't you accept them the way they are?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Tank thinks black are born that way.


----------



## Tank

R.C. Christian said:


> Tank thinks black are born that way.


And you think someone else made them that way?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Tank said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank thinks black are born that way.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think someone else made them that way?
Click to expand...


I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.


----------



## Samson

AVG-JOE said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same way it can help the rest of us...
> 
> Education.
> Education.​Education.​
> 
> The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tank

R.C. Christian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank thinks black are born that way.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think someone else made them that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.
Click to expand...

So I'm right, you think someone else made blacks behave the way they do.


----------



## Samson

R.C. Christian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank thinks black are born that way.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think someone else made them that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.
Click to expand...


And some believe Big Government doesn't work!


----------



## emilynghiem

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



Hi  Hoffstra: I've been trying to help a team of mixed independents, Democrat and Republican community leaders to save Freedmen's Town as a model site for
implementing microcredit investment in sustainable jobs housing and health care
by restoring this national historic district as a community campus:
http://www.houstonprogressive.org
Freedmen's Town Historic Churches and Vet Housing

The last City Council meeting I went to for Juneteenth, I urged the candidates
and leaders to end the political division between house slaves and field slaves,
which has gone national as conservative pro-rich vs. liberal pro-poor.

So the greatest way we can help African Americans and all minorities,
ethnic or political, is to quit this division, reach across the aisle and start
setting up local business networks of school and nonprofit groups solving problems
directly. The more money and resources are invested directed locally, the less
burden we put on govt which causes the deadlock and waste we see going on now.

I would like help to contact Obama/White House about saving the remaining
historic sites in Freedmen's Town for Vet Housing and Jobs and a Campus
udner the President's Executive Order for Excellence in African American Education.

All the solutions can be implemented there including microlending and investing restitution for crime and corruption
into rebuilding communities to have sustainable jobs education services and housing.

So we can test out pilot programs, and the ones that work can be adopted as policy.
Thanks for your post!


----------



## R.C. Christian

Tank said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think someone else made them that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm right, you think someone else made blacks behave the way they do.
Click to expand...


Systematic destruction of the family, drugs, and the rest followed with it. The democratic party toys with them when it's necessary.


----------



## Tank

R.C. Christian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm right, you think someone else made blacks behave the way they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Systematic destruction of the family, drugs, and the rest followed with it. The democratic party toys with them when it's necessary.
Click to expand...

If blacks outside America were doing well  then what you say would make some sense. But the fact is blacks in America are doing better then any blacks anywhere else in the world.

If anything America has changed blacks for the better.


----------



## Samson

emilynghiem said:


> The last City Council meeting I went to for Juneteenth, I urged the candidates
> and leaders to end the political division between house slaves and field slaves,
> which has gone national as conservative pro-rich vs. liberal pro-poor.





"house slaves and field slaves?"

When was this meeting? Vicksburg, MS, 1857?


----------



## Tank

Samson said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last City Council meeting I went to for Juneteenth, I urged the candidates
> and leaders to end the political division between house slaves and field slaves,
> which has gone national as conservative pro-rich vs. liberal pro-poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "house slaves and field slaves?"
> 
> When was this meeting? Vicksburg, MS, 1857?
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

R.C. Christian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm right, you think someone else made blacks behave the way they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Systematic destruction of the family, drugs, and the rest followed with it. The democratic party toys with them when it's necessary.
Click to expand...


no one makes anyone leave their family, take drugs, drop out of school. commit crime, quit their job etc, etc  and so on.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Tank said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think someone else made them that way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were intentionally targeted by the U.S. government and others in a social experiment designed to marginalize them in the cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I'm right, you think someone else made blacks behave the way they do.
Click to expand...


His point is blown straight to hell when it is globally that they act this way.


----------



## midcan5

Help the White community, they too need your help. 

How does the government and society help the white community deal with all of its problems?

What does the white community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?

Several things need to happen:

#1. Convince whites that only they can truly solve their problems. No government or handouts can do the job for them.

#2. Whites, especially white collar, must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture. Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.

#3. Middle-class, wealthy whites, and their non-white allies (Asian, Asian Indians, Chinese) must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.

#4. Same as above, but to create large industries in the white community to employ people. Factories, companies, industries, in white communities especially Appalachia and poverty regions in the southern areas of America.  

#5. Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families. Make raising their children, as a strong element of white society, part of their culture. Pop music and other icons, such as Miley Cyrus or the Kardashians, will have to play a major roll in this. 

If white America can do all of the above, and in a few short years the poor whites in America will be better off. There are no easy solutions, but the gap between the top whites and bottom whites is so large today America has now become a third world nation. Time we all did something about it. 

Oh and buy and support made in America and only shop where fair wages are paid. 

How Americans Can Buy American
The Level Field Institute
Putting America Back to Work: 5 Ways 'Made in the USA' Is Staging a Comeback


Buy American - support all Americans, including yourself.


----------



## Katzndogz

It is impossible to help the black community.  

To help, there would have to be a recognition that something is wrong and needs to be fixed.  That's racist.


----------



## Meathead

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.


Obviously racist!


----------



## Samson

Katzndogz said:


> It is impossible to help the black community.
> 
> To help, there would have to be a recognition that something is wrong and needs to be fixed.  That's racist.





#1. rename more streets and elementary schools after MLK, 
#2. Chastise Paula Dean about her insensitivity 30 years ago, 
#3. elect ANOTHER black president, 
#4. appoint ANOTHER black supreme cout justice, 
#5. appoint ANOTHER black secretary of state,
#6. promote MORE black generals 
#7. award MORE government contracts to black-owned businesses
#8. increase the quota for unprepared black students entering state universities
#9. eliminate all educational standards that may make any student "feel bad."
#10. reinvent professional football and basketball so that each team must have 1,000 players.


----------



## midcan5

After posting comment linked below I feel I answered too quickly.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean-debate-zone/313160-help-the-black-community-2.html#post7839587

In item #5 my selection of icons was a mistake, both are wanton examples of bizarre exhibitionism and self serving idiocy. Neither are positives for today's youth - yet in America today looking for examples of stability, respect, and purposeful work and values is nearly impossible. TV is full of ridiculous crime shows, reality shows that are anything but reality,  mixed in with a few sitcoms in which everyone goes to bed with each other after a five minute buzz. Nothing is as it seems or nothing is as it is. So there may really be no help for Americans of any makeup. We may have to face the fact we are a society in which entitlement has led to self centered ignorant lazy children who spend all day sexting and texting, whose parents spoil them in the upper classes and ignore them in the lower classes. Think about it, these are the future leaders, is it any wonder media is a wasteland of whining talking heads. And so it goes....


----------



## jwoodie

Change must come from within.  I disagree with the Nation of Islam on many issues, but it is a model of self imposed reform.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Change must come from within.  I disagree with the Nation of Islam on many issues, but it is a model of self imposed reform.



Thats part of it. People like to bury their heads in the sand when it comes to US and World History.  Educate people to their role in the world and you would be surprised what happens.  Thats why the NOI works is because they do educate.  Blacks are oppressed in every country where they are the minority and Africa itself has been invaded and colonized numerous times.  Recipe for disaster.


----------



## Katzndogz

As many times as Africa has been colinized they never learned a single thing.  India was colonized under a sometimes brutal British occupation and learned from it.

When Rhodesia became self ruled, gangs of native men murdered not only the white farmers but those natives who worked with those farmers and knew something about agriculture.  Entire flocks were slaughterd and left to rot.  Fields of crops, entire orchards were burned.   No army of occupation could do to Rhodesia what was done when it became Zimbabwe.   The country that was once capable of feeding the entire continent is now itself starving.

There are black people who will suceed no matter what.  Too many of them have the attitude of Help me.  I dare you.  They can't be helped.   They will never be more than they are, violent, feral, self destructive.   Perhaps the best thing is to remove the children to be raised by responsible adults and let the cities die off.  Just take away the next generation.

This is a strategy used in dealing with feral gangs in Italy.  It seems to be working.


----------



## GHook93

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?


It's a tough issue and it will be hard to solve. Not ideology will workl.



Hoffstra said:


> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?


First, they need to find new leaders! Sharpton, Jackson, Rev Wright, Black Panther's preach a victimhood mentality that has doomed them. MLK and even Douglass before him preached stating on one's own feet and doing the little things to get ahead. 

Second, find the right role models. People are holding up Trayvon Martin, regardless of the controversy surrounding his death, he was a thug and a bad apple! Praise others. Herman Cain for instances. The CFO of my company has a GREAT story and there are 1000s of blacks like him.

Third, blacks needs to start improving from within. The fatherless families, teenage pregnancies, babies out of wedlock, doom the society from the get go.

Fourth, Blacks need to praise education not athletics. My kids to athletics and they are great at them, but I know they aren't going to make a living off it. the vast majority of blacks will not be pro athletes, rappers or actors, but many of them can succeed in other areas. Jews, Indians and Asians suceed as a whole because they have a community of culture of praising education. 

Fifth, correct schooling! (1) Tax dollars go to current education NOT retired teacher unfunded pensions. 60% of Cook County tax dollars goes to paying retired teacher's unfunded pensions. Just imagine if that 60% went to actual education. Move all collective pensions to individual pensions aka 401k/IRA (2) Full year School (face it kids get in trouble during the summer and learn a ton of what they learn). Make school years into trimesters (fall, Spring and summer). Instead of packing it all into two semester, spread it via 3. (3) Segregate problem children (even have public boot camps). (4) Have more school choice. (5) Make all school charter schools! (6) End Tenure. (7) Reduce school size. (8) Make parent's more culpable for the wrong doing of their children, including tardiness and missing school! (8) Have the police provide safe passage to school. (9) Do everything you can do to lower class size.

There are many things that can and should be done!


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> As many times as Africa has been colinized they never learned a single thing.  India was colonized under a sometimes brutal British occupation and learned from it.



Wow.  Just wow.  I was not aware colonization was beneficial.  When you use the word feral to describe humans then you must not be very intelligent.


----------



## jwoodie

The modern state of India would not exist were it not for British colonization.


----------



## Roadrunner

Tank said:


> Why are you trying to change black folks anyways, can't you accept them the way they are?



Why do you think things never change?

All the violence, drugs, crime, single parent homes, etc, have been accepted as the way it is.

How do you think Democrats retain power?

Witness black on black violence; do you think the DNC gives a tinkers damn as long as blacks bloc vote Dem?


----------



## Roadrunner

squeeze berry said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm right, you think someone else made blacks behave the way they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systematic destruction of the family, drugs, and the rest followed with it. The democratic party toys with them when it's necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one makes anyone leave their family, take drugs, drop out of school. commit crime, quit their job etc, etc  and so on.
Click to expand...


Greedy white man makes people leave their family, take drugs, drop out of school, commit crime, quit their jobs etc, etc and so on.

Get with the damned program man!


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As many times as Africa has been colinized they never learned a single thing.  India was colonized under a sometimes brutal British occupation and learned from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  I was not aware colonization was beneficial.  When you use the word feral to describe humans then you must not be very intelligent.
Click to expand...


Colonization is mostly beneficial to the nations that have been colonized.   India would not be the state is it if not for British colonization.   That said, Britian would not be the nation it is if it were not for Roman colonization.   

Unfortunately describing savage humans as feral is an apt description.   They are human beings, they are just feral human beings.  Feral describes an animal that was once domesticated but has returned to the wild.  Just as feral humans were once civilized but have returned to the savage.


----------



## whitehall

It's downright scary what the bigoted liberal establishment gets away with these days. "Caring for the Black community" was a slavery issue and later the motivation of the segregationist democrat party. There is no Black community and outside of the plantation mentality of latent segregationist liberals there is no need for society to "care for" anybody except those who are unable to care for themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> The modern state of India would not exist were it not for British colonization.




Who says something vastly better would not exist?  I wouldnt pattern a country after India.  They have some very screwed up things going on there that is indicative of the destruction that goes on in colonized countries.  Are you agreeing that it was beneficial for them?


----------



## Samson

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern state of India would not exist were it not for British colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says something vastly better would not exist?  I wouldnt pattern a country after India.  They have some very screwed up things going on there that is indicative of the destruction that goes on in colonized countries.  Are you agreeing that it was beneficial for them?
Click to expand...


Does India have a black community?





Note the title of the thread.


----------



## R.C. Christian

They need to stop reproducing in the inner cities. Give money for sterilization and in a few decades the problem will take of itself.


----------



## Katzndogz

Should we care for these people like they are pets?  Is that what liberals want to reduce black people to, Pets?  Docile until they bite someone.   Then we cage them or put them down.

This idea should be abhorrent.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As many times as Africa has been colinized they never learned a single thing.  India was colonized under a sometimes brutal British occupation and learned from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  I was not aware colonization was beneficial.  When you use the word feral to describe humans then you must not be very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colonization is mostly beneficial to the nations that have been colonized.   India would not be the state is it if not for British colonization.   That said, Britian would not be the nation it is if it were not for Roman colonization.
> 
> Unfortunately describing savage humans as feral is an apt description.   They are human beings, they are just feral human beings.  Feral describes an animal that was once domesticated but has returned to the wild.  Just as feral humans were once civilized but have returned to the savage.
Click to expand...


This is what makes me think something is wrong in the head with some white people. People from other ethnicities/races/cultures don't place the same value on things as you do.  Whats is deemed good for a white society may kill another.  Stop trying to force everyone else to be white.

Youre correct feral describes an animal.  However if you are trying to make an analogy it would probably be better stated in the following manner.  The Black man is the orginal man. IOW a wolf. No such thing as a feral wolf. The white man is descended from Black people IOW a dog.  A dog cant instruct a wolf on how to exist in the natural world.  All a dog can do is say be like me wolf.  We all know that wont and shouldnt happen.


----------



## Asclepias

Samson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The modern state of India would not exist were it not for British colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says something vastly better would not exist?  I wouldnt pattern a country after India.  They have some very screwed up things going on there that is indicative of the destruction that goes on in colonized countries.  Are you agreeing that it was beneficial for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does India have a black community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the title of the thread.
Click to expand...


Yes it does.  Of course most people dont know about it because the indian government wishes to distance itself from the proof they are descended from Africans.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFan9tJPPxw]Black Negros in India - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Samson

R.C. Christian said:


> They need to stop reproducing in the inner cities. Give money for sterilization and in a few decades the problem will take of itself.



How much money would you accept to be sterilized?

I'd guess the price of a Quarter Pounder with Cheese Meal would be the optimum


----------



## Asclepias

Samson said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stop reproducing in the inner cities. Give money for sterilization and in a few decades the problem will take of itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much money would you accept to be sterilized?
> 
> I'd guess the price of a Quarter Pounder with Cheese Meal would be the optimum
Click to expand...


You would be surprised how many screwed up individuals would jump at that.  However thats already been tried if I recall correctly and someone (probably the NAACP) shut that down.


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  I was not aware colonization was beneficial.  When you use the word feral to describe humans then you must not be very intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization is mostly beneficial to the nations that have been colonized.   India would not be the state is it if not for British colonization.   That said, Britian would not be the nation it is if it were not for Roman colonization.
> 
> Unfortunately describing savage humans as feral is an apt description.   They are human beings, they are just feral human beings.  Feral describes an animal that was once domesticated but has returned to the wild.  Just as feral humans were once civilized but have returned to the savage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what makes me think something is wrong in the head with some white people. People from other ethnicities/races/cultures don't place the same value on things as you do.  Whats is deemed good for a white society may kill another.  Stop trying to force everyone else to be white.
> 
> Youre correct feral describes an animal.  However if you are trying to make an analogy it would probably be better stated in the following manner.  The Black man is the orginal man. IOW a wolf. No such thing as a feral wolf. The white man is descended from Black people IOW a dog.  A dog cant instruct a wolf on how to exist in the natural world.  All a dog can do is say be like me wolf.  We all know that wont and shouldnt happen.
Click to expand...


ALL dogs come from wolves.  Every dog on the face of the earth from the St. Bernard to the Chihuahua has wolf DNA.    Obviously, wolves have been domesticated.  However, assume you are correct, a wolf cannot be domesticated, your logic dictates that the black man cannot be civilized and I don't believe that.  We know that domestic dogs do become feral.   So do people.  

I am all for stopping trying to force black people to be white.   I believe that Africa, and black cities like Detroit and Chicago, should be isolated.  Especially Africa.  Nothing goes in.  Nothing comes out.   They will either develop a civilization or exterminate themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colonization is mostly beneficial to the nations that have been colonized.   India would not be the state is it if not for British colonization.   That said, Britian would not be the nation it is if it were not for Roman colonization.
> 
> Unfortunately describing savage humans as feral is an apt description.   They are human beings, they are just feral human beings.  Feral describes an animal that was once domesticated but has returned to the wild.  Just as feral humans were once civilized but have returned to the savage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what makes me think something is wrong in the head with some white people. People from other ethnicities/races/cultures don't place the same value on things as you do.  Whats is deemed good for a white society may kill another.  Stop trying to force everyone else to be white.
> 
> Youre correct feral describes an animal.  However if you are trying to make an analogy it would probably be better stated in the following manner.  The Black man is the orginal man. IOW a wolf. No such thing as a feral wolf. The white man is descended from Black people IOW a dog.  A dog cant instruct a wolf on how to exist in the natural world.  All a dog can do is say be like me wolf.  We all know that wont and shouldnt happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL dogs come from wolves.  Every dog on the face of the earth from the St. Bernard to the Chihuahua has wolf DNA.    Obviously, wolves have been domesticated.  However, assume you are correct, a wolf cannot be domesticated, your logic dictates that the black man cannot be civilized and I don't believe that.  We know that domestic dogs do become feral.   So do people.
> 
> I am all for stopping trying to force black people to be white.   I believe that Africa, and black cities like Detroit and Chicago, should be isolated.  Especially Africa.  Nothing goes in.  Nothing comes out.   They will either develop a civilization or exterminate themselves.
Click to expand...


No dogs have been domesticated.  That's why they are called dogs and not wolves. Its impossible to domesticate a wolf.  Yes my logic says you cannot "civilize" a Black man to think like a white one. I'm glad you are all for not trying to force black people to be white.  Thats smart.  However attempting to isolate cities in the US is trying to retain control and its an admission you cant tolerate a society that doesn't fawn to white society. Your educated fellow white leaders would whole heartedly disagree with you for one reason.  Africa is the richest continent on the face of the earth in natural resources.  No way are they going to withdraw from that.


----------



## Vox

I don't care about "black community".

why should I?

I can care about particular person, not a "community"


----------



## beagle9

Vox said:


> I don't care about "black community".
> 
> why should I?
> 
> I can care about particular person, not a "community"


Until this nation becomes an American community representative of all races that is built on character, instead of all this idiocy about a persons skin color in which takes place all of the time, and in which has this corrupted ideology as is spoken of in it as a part of it all of the time, then she will continue to fail as a nation badly, and she will implode under the weight of it all sooner or later. The skin color thing is used as an excuse these days, and it's getting old quick.


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what makes me think something is wrong in the head with some white people. People from other ethnicities/races/cultures don't place the same value on things as you do.  Whats is deemed good for a white society may kill another.  Stop trying to force everyone else to be white.
> 
> Youre correct feral describes an animal.  However if you are trying to make an analogy it would probably be better stated in the following manner.  The Black man is the orginal man. IOW a wolf. No such thing as a feral wolf. The white man is descended from Black people IOW a dog.  A dog cant instruct a wolf on how to exist in the natural world.  All a dog can do is say be like me wolf.  We all know that wont and shouldnt happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL dogs come from wolves.  Every dog on the face of the earth from the St. Bernard to the Chihuahua has wolf DNA.    Obviously, wolves have been domesticated.  However, assume you are correct, a wolf cannot be domesticated, your logic dictates that the black man cannot be civilized and I don't believe that.  We know that domestic dogs do become feral.   So do people.
> 
> I am all for stopping trying to force black people to be white.   I believe that Africa, and black cities like Detroit and Chicago, should be isolated.  Especially Africa.  Nothing goes in.  Nothing comes out.   They will either develop a civilization or exterminate themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dogs have been domesticated.  That's why they are called dogs and not wolves. Its impossible to domesticate a wolf.  Yes my logic says you cannot "civilize" a Black man to think like a white one. I'm glad you are all for not trying to force black people to be white.  Thats smart.  However attempting to isolate cities in the US is trying to retain control and its an admission you cant tolerate a society that doesn't fawn to white society. Your educated fellow white leaders would whole heartedly disagree with you for one reason.  Africa is the richest continent on the face of the earth in natural resources.  No way are they going to withdraw from that.
Click to expand...


Sad but true.  Africa is very rich in natural resources and should be home to the world's richest cities.   Unfortunately, it is full of Africans so it can't.  If it were left alone it might commit enough genocide among its peoples that whoever survives might generate a civilization.   It's just like majority black cities in the US.   They are murdering their own.   They can't be stopped.  All efforts to inculcate civilization have failed.  They can't be moved, because they drag their baggage with them wherever they go.   

All cultures are simply not compatible.  Either they develop enough to be compatible or forever remain savage.   

And all dogs are wolves.   Do some research.  Wolves were the first animal to be domesticated.  If you want an animal that came recently to domestication, pick a cat.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL dogs come from wolves.  Every dog on the face of the earth from the St. Bernard to the Chihuahua has wolf DNA.    Obviously, wolves have been domesticated.  However, assume you are correct, a wolf cannot be domesticated, your logic dictates that the black man cannot be civilized and I don't believe that.  We know that domestic dogs do become feral.   So do people.
> 
> I am all for stopping trying to force black people to be white.   I believe that Africa, and black cities like Detroit and Chicago, should be isolated.  Especially Africa.  Nothing goes in.  Nothing comes out.   They will either develop a civilization or exterminate themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dogs have been domesticated.  That's why they are called dogs and not wolves. Its impossible to domesticate a wolf.  Yes my logic says you cannot "civilize" a Black man to think like a white one. I'm glad you are all for not trying to force black people to be white.  Thats smart.  However attempting to isolate cities in the US is trying to retain control and its an admission you cant tolerate a society that doesn't fawn to white society. Your educated fellow white leaders would whole heartedly disagree with you for one reason.  Africa is the richest continent on the face of the earth in natural resources.  No way are they going to withdraw from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad but true.  Africa is very rich in natural resources and should be home to the world's richest cities.   Unfortunately, it is full of Africans so it can't.  If it were left alone it might commit enough genocide among its peoples that whoever survives might generate a civilization.   It's just like majority black cities in the US.   They are murdering their own.   They can't be stopped.  All efforts to inculcate civilization have failed.  They can't be moved, because they drag their baggage with them wherever they go.
> 
> All cultures are simply not compatible.  Either they develop enough to be compatible or forever remain savage.
> 
> And all dogs are wolves.   Do some research.  Wolves were the first animal to be domesticated.  If you want an animal that came recently to domestication, pick a cat.
Click to expand...


I think Africa would be just fine without white interference. Your fellow white racists know this and thats why they like creating turmoil there. I know that bothers you that my ancestors were here with great civilizations prior to your mutation so I'm pretty sure when you and your meddling no longer exist in Africa things will return to normal. You expose your racist view when you profess your belief that whites should own Africa. Thank you for being honest.

If all dogs were wolves they would be called wolves not dogs.  Canis Lupus is different from Canis lupus familiaris. Dogs are a sub-species hence my example.  Thats why they lack the skills to survive in the wild.  I dont really care that they were probably the first domesticated animal.  My point is that dogs came from wolves not the other way around


----------



## Tank

If whites mutated from blacks, what did blacks mutate from?


----------



## bianco

_Help the Black community  _

#####

Sure...when they speak out loud and long about the genociding of Whites in Africa.

That includes the main man and all the celebrities.


----------



## racewright

The only thing wrong with black communities is that there is black communities.
This experiment called the USA is designed to allow its peoples to achieve--it is not guaranteed, you must go and get the ring it can not and should not be handed to you.

Handing to one by taking from another is only doomed to failure as is evident in our society now.  
There is no respect from the Black race to the white race, using slavery as the Krutch for gaining favoritism from the do gooder guilt ridden mentality .  
When was the last time a black man thanked the white race for realizing slavery was wrong and stopping it.  (never)
Lack of thankfulness  will keep things the way they are---and the comments to follow will
show the truth in this statement.  

I submit that the black race holds it self behind and vote ridden politicians tell the black race what they want to hear and totally misuse there trust.


----------



## beagle9

racewright said:


> *The only thing wrong with black communities is that there is black communities.*This experiment called the USA is designed to allow its peoples to achieve--it is not guaranteed, you must go and get the ring it can not and should not be handed to you.
> 
> Handing to one by taking from another is only doomed to failure as is evident in our society now.
> There is no respect from the Black race to the white race, using slavery as the Krutch for gaining favoritism from the do gooder guilt ridden mentality .
> When was the last time a black man thanked the white race for realizing slavery was wrong and stopping it.  (never)
> Lack of thankfulness  will keep things the way they are---and the comments to follow will
> show the truth in this statement.
> 
> I submit that the black race holds it self behind and vote ridden politicians tell the black race what they want to hear and totally misuse there trust.



Yes this has been a problem, where as assimilation quickly would have been best for anyone who comes here wanting to be an American, but racism has been also a problem that slowed the process of assimilation for those blacks who wanted to break the chains of being restricted to what is termed the "black community", and this for so long in the not so distant past, and also remember that they did not come here by their own free will to America, but had come here on slave ships instead. 

Now today I think it is high time that assimilation be of a top priority among blacks in America if they are against this, because racism is all but gone in many parts of this nation now to a huge extent, so the excuse about being held back today because of ones skin color is virtually out of the window or gone or is used as an excuse for some other reasons. Now it could always be that there are those whom do work the minds of blacks in order to make them feel as if they are still being oppressed and held within the communities in which they live still, but I don't see how this can be working effectively upon them now, because they have never had it so good as they have it now in America in order to achieve (break the chains) and become successful with as much ease to do so as anyone else has in America these days. It could very well be that they are holding themselves back in many cases, and the only way to understand this is through the data that is recorded and reviewed. There are many reasons people don't succeed in America, and the data is a way to pin point what is happening in each group or in each area of the population lived in, but if the data is toyed with or manipulated, then no one will know what is happening, and it can then be used in very bad ways because of this, but I think that is even harder to do in these days and times. 

Stick with the unmolested data/facts, and the picture as to what is going on reveals itself always in America as to what is happening with each generation. Now if the media could get on board to not working for one side or the other, and would work to do good instead of being so biased as they are, we could possibly begin to get the better picture in it all.


----------



## alan1

AVG-JOE said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same way it can help the rest of us...
> 
> Education.
> Education.​Education.​
> 
> The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.
Click to expand...


Everybody in this country has access to free education through the 12th grade.  That infrastructure already exists.  Unfortunately, fewer blacks take advantage of that than any other race or ethnicity.  Even worse, when it comes to black males, the high school graduation rate hovers around 50%.


----------



## Katzndogz

alan1 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same way it can help the rest of us...
> 
> Education.
> Education.​Education.​
> 
> The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in this country has access to free education through the 12th grade.  That infrastructure already exists.  Unfortunately, fewer blacks take advantage of that than any other race or ethnicity.  Even worse, when it comes to black males, the high school graduation rate hovers around 50%.
Click to expand...


Even graduating high school doesn't indicate an education as we have social promotion that cements in the lack of capability.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



true 

although i would alter number 4 

provide incentives to move out the community altogether 

plus i would add number 6

pick better roles models to look up to


----------



## jon_berzerk

racewright said:


> The only thing wrong with black communities is that there is black communities.
> This experiment called the USA is designed to allow its peoples to achieve--it is not guaranteed, you must go and get the ring it can not and should not be handed to you.
> 
> Handing to one by taking from another is only doomed to failure as is evident in our society now.
> There is no respect from the Black race to the white race, using slavery as the Krutch for gaining favoritism from the do gooder guilt ridden mentality .
> When was the last time a black man thanked the white race for realizing slavery was wrong and stopping it.  (never)
> Lack of thankfulness  will keep things the way they are---and the comments to follow will
> show the truth in this statement.
> 
> I submit that the black race holds it self behind and vote ridden politicians tell the black race what they want to hear and totally misuse there trust.



many black communities have become nothing more then the reservations 

instead of native Americans it is blacks 

the decay is strikingly  similar


----------



## jon_berzerk

beagle9 said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only thing wrong with black communities is that there is black communities.*This experiment called the USA is designed to allow its peoples to achieve--it is not guaranteed, you must go and get the ring it can not and should not be handed to you.
> 
> Handing to one by taking from another is only doomed to failure as is evident in our society now.
> There is no respect from the Black race to the white race, using slavery as the Krutch for gaining favoritism from the do gooder guilt ridden mentality .
> When was the last time a black man thanked the white race for realizing slavery was wrong and stopping it.  (never)
> Lack of thankfulness  will keep things the way they are---and the comments to follow will
> show the truth in this statement.
> 
> I submit that the black race holds it self behind and vote ridden politicians tell the black race what they want to hear and totally misuse there trust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this has been a problem, where as assimilation quickly would have been best for anyone who comes here wanting to be an American, but racism has been also a problem that slowed the process of assimilation for those blacks who wanted to break the chains of being restricted to what is termed the "black community" for so long in the past, and also remember that they did not come here by their own free will to America, but had come here on slave ships instead.
> 
> Now today I think it is high time that assimilation be of a top priority among blacks in America if they are against this, because racism is all but gone in many parts of this nation now to a huge extent, so the excuse about being held back today because of ones skin color is virtually out of the window or gone or is used as an excuse for some other reasons. Now it could always be that there are those whom do work the minds of blacks in order to make them feel as if they are still being oppressed and held within the communities in which they live still, but I don't see how this can be working effectively upon them now, because they have never had it so good as they have it now in America in order to achieve (break the chains) and become successful with as much ease to do so as anyone else has in America these days. It could very well be that they are holding themselves back in many cases, and the only way to understand this is through the data that is recorded and reviewed. There are many reasons people don't succeed in America, and the data is a way to pin point what is happening in each group or in each area of the population lived in, but if the data is toyed with or manipulated, then no one will know what is happening, and it can then be used in very bad ways because of this, but I think that is even harder to do in these days and times.
> 
> Stick with the unmolested data/facts, and the picture as to what is going on reveals itself always in America as to what is happening with each generation. Now if the media could get on board to not working for one side or the other, and would work to do good instead of being so biased as they are, we could possibly begin to get the better picture in it all.
Click to expand...


*Now today I think it is high time that assimilation be of a top priority among blacks in America*

it works 

i have seen it personally out here on several occasions


----------



## alan1

Katzndogz said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same way it can help the rest of us...
> 
> Education.
> Education.​Education.​
> 
> The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody in this country has access to free education through the 12th grade.  That infrastructure already exists.  Unfortunately, fewer blacks take advantage of that than any other race or ethnicity.  Even worse, when it comes to black males, the high school graduation rate hovers around 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even graduating high school doesn't indicate an education as we have social promotion that cements in the lack of capability.
Click to expand...

It is interesting that you say that but it is true.
When my eldest child was graduating from high school she came to me and told me that she didn't want to attend her graduation ceremony.  I talked to her about the milestone and how she had earned her education through hard work.  She explained her reasoning to me.  She felt her high school diploma was meaningless because so many other kids were also graduating that had not put in the work.  Kids that could barely do basic math and/or couldn't read beyond a 7th grade level.  The school system had simply progressed them onto the next grade level regardless of the fact that they had not mastered the skills necessary to move on to the next grade.  She was right, so I let her skip the graduation ceremony.


----------



## Katzndogz

jon_berzerk said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> although i would alter number 4
> 
> provide incentives to move out the community altogether
> 
> plus i would add number 6
> 
> pick better roles models to look up to
Click to expand...


I used to think that moving decent black people out of those crime ridden communities was the answer.   A mass migration of decent hard working people who only wanted to live their lives in peace.   

It doesn't work.

The reason it doesn't work is because the decent folks have criminality as their baggage.  There's a cousin, child, brother, sister, child hood friend who is a low life scum or successful if murderous gang banger.  They drag these millstones around wherever they go.  They won't cut those ties.   The successful people who do make it out of the inner city slums do cut those ties.  They keep nothing.  Even their own mothers don't know where they went.   They might come back to visit, but never lets the past intrude on the present.


----------



## beagle9

alan1 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same way it can help the rest of us...
> 
> Education.
> Education.​Education.​
> 
> The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody in this country has access to free education through the 12th grade.  That infrastructure already exists.  Unfortunately, fewer blacks take advantage of that than any other race or ethnicity.  Even worse, when it comes to black males, the high school graduation rate hovers around 50%.
Click to expand...

Could it be said that self created cultures and/or characteristics that are constantly being created within, are therefore found among members of these types of communities more so as a negative than a positive, and has it led to the holding back of these communities or their members in society at large all because of ?  Now all depending on the extent of who is winning the culture wars raging within the community, has the race hustlers who see gains in keeping the history of racism and racism going against whitey, actually doing this by sacrificing their own until they finally somehow gain supremacy over whitey ?  Is this the thought process in their minds in which they are living by these hustlers or do they have an actual beef that is legit today as it were in the days of old ? 

Now is racist whitey a kept alive ghost that they (the hustlers and their sheeple) keep struggling against, instead of an actual foe in which they still need to defeat as they think in such a way continuously or as time goes on and on ?


----------



## beagle9

Katzndogz said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> although i would alter number 4
> 
> provide incentives to move out the community altogether
> 
> plus i would add number 6
> 
> pick better roles models to look up to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that moving decent black people out of those crime ridden communities was the answer.   A mass migration of decent hard working people who only wanted to live their lives in peace.
> 
> It doesn't work.
> 
> The reason it doesn't work is because the decent folks have criminality as their baggage.  There's a cousin, child, brother, sister, child hood friend who is a low life scum or successful if murderous gang banger.  They drag these millstones around wherever they go.  They won't cut those ties.   The successful people who do make it out of the inner city slums do cut those ties.  They keep nothing.  Even their own mothers don't know where they went.   They might come back to visit, but never lets the past intrude on the present.
Click to expand...

The ones whom do cut the ties to the bad elements among their group, and especially if that bad element remains stronger than they are when cutting those ties, will then be stereo typed as *uncle tom's*, and they will be dragged back into the bog in order to send a message to any others who attempt this cutting of the ties, as to never think that it is possible to forsake the community in this way.

The unity must remain strong and united in order for the door to swing both ways in the community for anyone who wants to go in and/or out regardless of their character.  This is how it has been understood in the past about the "bad" that exist in any group or that is found in unity or in cultures whom stick together as a group in these ways. This way they (the bad), who are among groups whom stick together in these ways, can infiltrate freely outside the group, and this by way of the power found in the numbers in which gives credibility for all in the group to then move about freely in this way under a group title, so the fear is for the (bad), in their opinion I imagine and this by the understanding of these things, is that they would be isolated and seen easier as being (bad) when separated from the group if the group somehow separates from the bad that exist within a group.


----------



## Katzndogz

It really is a shame, what is happening, culturally and societally to black people in this country.  Instead of becoming easier to break out of poverty and inner city violence, they are actually making it harder.  The ones who do make it, are race traitors to be reviled by blacks and those whites who agree.  Dr. Ben Carson is reviled by liberals and blacks.   He was head of neurosurgery at John Hopkins.  To whites he's stupid, he's an idiot.  Yet he grew up in Chicago in one of the worst areas.  His mother was a single woman who never got beyond third grade and could not read.  He escaped mostly because his mother was pretty much a saint who never let her children buy into the "you are owed" philosophy.  

There is no way this can be fought externally.  There is no about of education that could be provided, no amount of money that can be poured into these depressed areas that could make them better.  The attitude is one of "Try it.  I dare you.  If you try to make my life better, I can make you fail.  If I make you fail, I win".


----------



## Tank

With more freedom blacks are simply becoming what they were before they were brought to America.

It's nature


----------



## racewright

I one time asked a Black Pro Football player why the Blacks keep voting for democrats--his answer was because the Republicans hold Blacks Back---I then said do you not think if you wish change should you not vote differently--again never for a republican.  Sounds like political; profiling to me.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> It really is a shame, what is happening, culturally and societally to black people in this country.  Instead of becoming easier to break out of poverty and inner city violence, they are actually making it harder.  The ones who do make it, are race traitors to be reviled by blacks and those whites who agree.  Dr. Ben Carson is reviled by liberals and blacks.   He was head of neurosurgery at John Hopkins.  To whites he's stupid, he's an idiot.  Yet he grew up in Chicago in one of the worst areas.  His mother was a single woman who never got beyond third grade and could not read.  He escaped mostly because his mother was pretty much a saint who never let her children buy into the "you are owed" philosophy.
> 
> There is no way this can be fought externally.  There is no about of education that could be provided, no amount of money that can be poured into these depressed areas that could make them better.  The attitude is one of "Try it.  I dare you.  If you try to make my life better, I can make you fail.  If I make you fail, I win".



Your post is a load of ignorant nonsense.  Its easier for Black people to get ahead now in general.  The only ones that wont get ahead are the ones that are not or will not be educated to their plight and take actions.  Those are not the majority of Black Americans.  Black Americans don't consider success as a badge of being an uncle tom.  At least get your facts straight. Uncle Toms are those Blacks that put down their own race to please the white man. Colin Powell is a great example of a successful Black person who gets nothing but respect in the black community.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> With more freedom blacks are simply becoming what they were before they were brought to America.
> 
> It's nature



I guess you can equate being the POTUS to being kings in Africa.  Thanks Tank.  I thought you were on the other side.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same way it can help the rest of us...
> 
> Education.
> Education.​Education.​
> 
> The job of the government should be information and infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody in this country has access to free education through the 12th grade.  That infrastructure already exists.  Unfortunately, fewer blacks take advantage of that than any other race or ethnicity.  Even worse, when it comes to black males, the high school graduation rate hovers around 50%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be said that self created cultures and/or characteristics that are constantly being created within, are therefore found among members of these types of communities more so as a negative than a positive, and has it led to the holding back of these communities or their members in society at large all because of ?  Now all depending on the extent of who is winning the culture wars raging within the community, has the race hustlers who see gains in keeping the history of racism and racism going against whitey, actually doing this by sacrificing their own until they finally somehow gain supremacy over whitey ?  Is this the thought process in their minds in which they are living by these hustlers or do they have an actual beef that is legit today as it were in the days of old ?
> 
> Now is racist whitey a kept alive ghost that they (the hustlers and their sheeple) keep struggling against, instead of an actual foe in which they still need to defeat as they think in such a way continuously or as time goes on and on ?
Click to expand...


Racist whitey is only another obstacle.  I see no issue with calling out an obstacle.  I do see an issue with allowing it to keep you from success.  It would be irresponsible not to educate your own to a known and proven obstacle such as racism.  I have yet to hear any so called Black leader say whites are the reason you cant get ahead.  What is being said is that slavery/racism and it psychological affects are the reason the situation exists.  Whites want to deny it which only fuels the anger in the Black community and also gives an excuse for failure to those that wont do anything to help themselves no matter what..


----------



## Tank

It's racist to expect blacks to do well in a civil society


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> With more freedom blacks are simply becoming what they were before they were brought to America.
> 
> It's nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can equate being the POTUS to being kings in Africa.
Click to expand...

See, you already see the POTUS as a king of your tribe


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame, what is happening, culturally and societally to black people in this country.  Instead of becoming easier to break out of poverty and inner city violence, they are actually making it harder.  The ones who do make it, are race traitors to be reviled by blacks and those whites who agree.  Dr. Ben Carson is reviled by liberals and blacks.   He was head of neurosurgery at John Hopkins.  To whites he's stupid, he's an idiot.  Yet he grew up in Chicago in one of the worst areas.  His mother was a single woman who never got beyond third grade and could not read.  He escaped mostly because his mother was pretty much a saint who never let her children buy into the "you are owed" philosophy.
> 
> There is no way this can be fought externally.  There is no about of education that could be provided, no amount of money that can be poured into these depressed areas that could make them better.  The attitude is one of "Try it.  I dare you.  If you try to make my life better, I can make you fail.  If I make you fail, I win".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is a load of ignorant nonsense.  Its easier for Black people to get ahead now in general.  The only ones that wont get ahead are the ones that are not or will not be educated to their plight and take actions.  Those are not the majority of Black Americans.  Black Americans don't consider success as a badge of being an uncle tom.  At least get your facts straight. Uncle Toms are those Blacks that put down their own race to please the white man. Colin Powell is a great example of a successful Black person who gets nothing but respect in the black community.
Click to expand...


Oh please, get real.  Yes it is far easier for a black person to get ahead today and be successful.   Most of them simply don't take advantage of what's offered.   There are quotas, preferences and set asides, most of them taken by the same race hustlers over and over again.  

The way to get ahead is the same for everyone.  Black people have a special road to getting ahead, that's the path taken by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Maxine Waters.   Even Michael Jackson couldn't be bothered to be "black" until he needed blackness to be able to scream racism.  

Extraordinary intelligence and ability is distributed across the human race without regard to color or status.  Some choose to take advantage and some don't.  For every Magic Johnson there are 100 Tupac Shakurs and 1000  De'Marquise Elkins' ending up the same way.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame, what is happening, culturally and societally to black people in this country.  Instead of becoming easier to break out of poverty and inner city violence, they are actually making it harder.  The ones who do make it, are race traitors to be reviled by blacks and those whites who agree.  Dr. Ben Carson is reviled by liberals and blacks.   He was head of neurosurgery at John Hopkins.  To whites he's stupid, he's an idiot.  Yet he grew up in Chicago in one of the worst areas.  His mother was a single woman who never got beyond third grade and could not read.  He escaped mostly because his mother was pretty much a saint who never let her children buy into the "you are owed" philosophy.
> 
> There is no way this can be fought externally.  There is no about of education that could be provided, no amount of money that can be poured into these depressed areas that could make them better.  The attitude is one of "Try it.  I dare you.  If you try to make my life better, I can make you fail.  If I make you fail, I win".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is a load of ignorant nonsense.  Its easier for Black people to get ahead now in general.  The only ones that wont get ahead are the ones that are not or will not be educated to their plight and take actions.  Those are not the majority of Black Americans.  Black Americans don't consider success as a badge of being an uncle tom.  At least get your facts straight. Uncle Toms are those Blacks that put down their own race to please the white man. Colin Powell is a great example of a successful Black person who gets nothing but respect in the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, get real.  Yes it is far easier for a black person to get ahead today and be successful.   Most of them simply don't take advantage of what's offered.   There are quotas, preferences and set asides, most of them taken by the same race hustlers over and over again.
> 
> The way to get ahead is the same for everyone.  Black people have a special road to getting ahead, that's the path taken by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Maxine Waters.   Even Michael Jackson couldn't be bothered to be "black" until he needed blackness to be able to scream racism.
> 
> Extraordinary intelligence and ability is distributed across the human race without regard to color or status.  Some choose to take advantage and some don't.  For every Magic Johnson there are 100 Tupac Shakurs and 1000  De'Marquise Elkins' ending up the same way.
Click to expand...



What quotas and preferences are you talking about?  What special road do Blacks have?  I know I never heard of one. I have experienced racism numerous times but did not let it make me give up. You also left out that for every Magic Johnson there are 10,000 successful Black Americans.  You guys just seem particularly intent on painting all of us with the same brush.  Why is that?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> With more freedom blacks are simply becoming what they were before they were brought to America.
> 
> It's nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can equate being the POTUS to being kings in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, you already see the POTUS as a king of your tribe
Click to expand...


No Tank you see the POTUS as being your king.  Thats why you hate him.


----------



## Steven_R

Is there ever going to be a point when we can say we've done enough and it's time for the black community to stand on its own two feet? I mean, we've spent untold trillions in various social and education and welfare spending, we've had Affirmative Action, the Civil Rights Act, and the Voting Rights Act for 50 years, we've had blacks as president, member of the Supreme Court, members of Congress, cabinet officers, CEOs, physicians, scientists, engineers, movie stars, and so on and so forth. At what point can we say "it's on you now to fail or succeed"?


----------



## Katzndogz

Steven_R said:


> Is there ever going to be a point when we can say we've done enough and it's time for the black community to stand on its own two feet? I mean, we've spent untold trillions in various social and education and welfare spending, we've had Affirmative Action, the Civil Rights Act, and the Voting Rights Act for 50 years, we've had blacks as president, member of the Supreme Court, members of Congress, cabinet officers, CEOs, physicians, scientists, engineers, movie stars, and so on and so forth. At what point can we say "it's on you now to fail or succeed"?



Never.  It's gone too far.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Is there ever going to be a point when we can say we've done enough and it's time for the black community to stand on its own two feet? I mean, we've spent untold trillions in various social and education and welfare spending, we've had Affirmative Action, the Civil Rights Act, and the Voting Rights Act for 50 years, we've had blacks as president, member of the Supreme Court, members of Congress, cabinet officers, CEOs, physicians, scientists, engineers, movie stars, and so on and so forth. At what point can we say "it's on you now to fail or succeed"?



Great question.  Its really a simple solution.  Don't ask what can be done in the Black community unless you are prepared to hear the answers without argument. Address the racism you see in yourself and others so there will be no obstacles. Once that is accomplished you wont need to say anything.

AA helps white woman more than any other demographic and the fact that we need to have a Civil Rights Act and Voting Rights Act should be an ah ha moment. Whites make up the largest demographic on welfare.  Saying stuff like that causes anger and claims of racism. Pointing out famous individuals really is no help.  Inherently people believe there is something special about them and thats why they succeeded.  When they see more of their family, friends, and neighbors getting ahead that will leave no excuse. Until their is hope that anyone can make it you will only see those of above average fortitude make it out.


----------



## Jackson

midcan5 said:


> Help the White community, they too need your help.
> 
> How does the government and society help the white community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the white community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> Several things need to happen:
> 
> #1. Convince whites that only they can truly solve their problems. No government or handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2. Whites, especially white collar, must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture. Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3. Middle-class, wealthy whites, and their non-white allies (Asian, Asian Indians, Chinese) must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4. Same as above, but to create large industries in the white community to employ people. Factories, companies, industries, in white communities especially Appalachia and poverty regions in the southern areas of America.
> 
> #5. Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families. Make raising their children, as a strong element of white society, part of their culture. Pop music and other icons, such as Miley Cyrus or the Kardashians, will have to play a major roll in this.
> 
> If white America can do all of the above, and in a few short years the poor whites in America will be better off. There are no easy solutions, but the gap between the top whites and bottom whites is so large today America has now become a third world nation. Time we all did something about it.
> 
> Oh and buy and support made in America and only shop where fair wages are paid.
> 
> How Americans Can Buy American
> The Level Field Institute
> Putting America Back to Work: 5 Ways 'Made in the USA' Is Staging a Comeback
> 
> 
> Buy American - support all Americans, including yourself.



You beat me to it, Midcan.  Problems are not found only with blacks, it is found with all poor people, usually those who have not learned the sense of responsibility from their families and end up on the government dole generation after generation.

Convincing them to stay in school, solve their own problems and have children once they have secured a career is a tall order.  But it can be done if we do not enable them to do otherwise with free lunches, clothing, medical, food, shelter, day care without working for years on end.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Jackson said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the White community, they too need your help.
> 
> How does the government and society help the white community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the white community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> Several things need to happen:
> 
> #1. Convince whites that only they can truly solve their problems. No government or handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2. Whites, especially white collar, must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture. Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3. Middle-class, wealthy whites, and their non-white allies (Asian, Asian Indians, Chinese) must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4. Same as above, but to create large industries in the white community to employ people. Factories, companies, industries, in white communities especially Appalachia and poverty regions in the southern areas of America.
> 
> #5. Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families. Make raising their children, as a strong element of white society, part of their culture. Pop music and other icons, such as Miley Cyrus or the Kardashians, will have to play a major roll in this.
> 
> If white America can do all of the above, and in a few short years the poor whites in America will be better off. There are no easy solutions, but the gap between the top whites and bottom whites is so large today America has now become a third world nation. Time we all did something about it.
> 
> Oh and buy and support made in America and only shop where fair wages are paid.
> 
> How Americans Can Buy American
> The Level Field Institute
> Putting America Back to Work: 5 Ways 'Made in the USA' Is Staging a Comeback
> 
> 
> Buy American - support all Americans, including yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it, Midcan. * Problems are not found only with blacks, it is found with all poor people,* usually those who have not learned the sense of responsibility from their families and end up on the government dole generation after generation.
> 
> Convincing them to stay in school, solve their own problems and have children once they have secured a career is a tall order.  But it can be done if we do not enable them to do otherwise with free lunches, clothing, medical, food, shelter, day care without working for years on end.
Click to expand...


Bullshit!

There are more poor whites than poor blacks and yet black commit violent crime at ten times the rate.

Poverty alone does not cause crime.


----------



## Jackson

Lonestar_logic said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help the White community, they too need your help.
> 
> How does the government and society help the white community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the white community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> Several things need to happen:
> 
> #1. Convince whites that only they can truly solve their problems. No government or handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2. Whites, especially white collar, must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture. Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3. Middle-class, wealthy whites, and their non-white allies (Asian, Asian Indians, Chinese) must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4. Same as above, but to create large industries in the white community to employ people. Factories, companies, industries, in white communities especially Appalachia and poverty regions in the southern areas of America.
> 
> #5. Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families. Make raising their children, as a strong element of white society, part of their culture. Pop music and other icons, such as Miley Cyrus or the Kardashians, will have to play a major roll in this.
> 
> If white America can do all of the above, and in a few short years the poor whites in America will be better off. There are no easy solutions, but the gap between the top whites and bottom whites is so large today America has now become a third world nation. Time we all did something about it.
> 
> Oh and buy and support made in America and only shop where fair wages are paid.
> 
> How Americans Can Buy American
> The Level Field Institute
> Putting America Back to Work: 5 Ways 'Made in the USA' Is Staging a Comeback
> 
> 
> Buy American - support all Americans, including yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it, Midcan. * Problems are not found only with blacks, it is found with all poor people,* usually those who have not learned the sense of responsibility from their families and end up on the government dole generation after generation.
> 
> Convincing them to stay in school, solve their own problems and have children once they have secured a career is a tall order.  But it can be done if we do not enable them to do otherwise with free lunches, clothing, medical, food, shelter, day care without working for years on end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> There are more poor whites than poor blacks and yet black commit violent crime at ten times the rate.
> 
> Poverty alone does not cause crime.
Click to expand...


I never said it did, did I?  I wasn't talking about crimes, I was talking about not living up to the responsibilities of an adult and making their own way in this world caring for their own families and being a role model for their own children.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ever going to be a point when we can say we've done enough and it's time for the black community to stand on its own two feet? I mean, we've spent untold trillions in various social and education and welfare spending, we've had Affirmative Action, the Civil Rights Act, and the Voting Rights Act for 50 years, we've had blacks as president, member of the Supreme Court, members of Congress, cabinet officers, CEOs, physicians, scientists, engineers, movie stars, and so on and so forth. At what point can we say "it's on you now to fail or succeed"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great question.  Its really a simple solution.  Don't ask what can be done in the Black community unless you are prepared to hear the answers without argument. Address the racism you see in yourself and others so there will be no obstacles. Once that is accomplished you wont need to say anything.
> 
> AA helps white woman more than any other demographic and the fact that we need to have a Civil Rights Act and Voting Rights Act should be an ah ha moment. Whites make up the largest demographic on welfare.  Saying stuff like that causes anger and claims of racism. Pointing out famous individuals really is no help.  Inherently people believe there is something special about them and thats why they succeeded.  When they see more of their family, friends, and neighbors getting ahead that will leave no excuse. Until their is hope that anyone can make it you will only see those of above average fortitude make it out.
Click to expand...


if AA has helped more white women than any other demographic it is bcause they are woemen, not white

big if


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ever going to be a point when we can say we've done enough and it's time for the black community to stand on its own two feet? I mean, we've spent untold trillions in various social and education and welfare spending, we've had Affirmative Action, the Civil Rights Act, and the Voting Rights Act for 50 years, we've had blacks as president, member of the Supreme Court, members of Congress, cabinet officers, CEOs, physicians, scientists, engineers, movie stars, and so on and so forth. At what point can we say "it's on you now to fail or succeed"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great question.  Its really a simple solution.  Don't ask what can be done in the Black community unless you are prepared to hear the answers without argument. Address the racism you see in yourself and others so there will be no obstacles. Once that is accomplished you wont need to say anything.
> 
> AA helps white woman more than any other demographic and the fact that we need to have a Civil Rights Act and Voting Rights Act should be an ah ha moment. Whites make up the largest demographic on welfare.  Saying stuff like that causes anger and claims of racism. Pointing out famous individuals really is no help.  Inherently people believe there is something special about them and thats why they succeeded.  When they see more of their family, friends, and neighbors getting ahead that will leave no excuse. Until their is hope that anyone can make it you will only see those of above average fortitude make it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if AA has helped more white women than any other demographic it is bcause they are woemen, not white
> 
> big if
Click to expand...


Using your logic then why aren't Black women the biggest beneficiaries?


----------



## Steven_R

It's not a question of number on the dole or this demographic versus that demographic. At what point can we say "We've evened the playing field. Now it's on you and yours"? 

I haunted by the fact that 50 years ago blacks were facing firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Connors of the world to get education, but now some majority black schools are facing 1 in 4 graduation rates.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> It's not a question of number on the dole or this demographic versus that demographic. At what point can we say "We've evened the playing field. Now it's on you and yours"?
> 
> I haunted by the fact that 50 years ago blacks were facing firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Connors of the world to get education, but now some majority black schools are facing 1 in 4 graduation rates.



When the playing field is even and all parties have the same quality of equipment needed to play the game.

People keep missing the fact that Blacks are not taught about our contributions to World History.  It makes a gigantic difference when you know your history and not a Eurocentric version of the world. Black kids usually start tuning out right about the time they understand its impossible for Columbus to have discovered America if the Native Americans were here first.


----------



## Jackson

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of number on the dole or this demographic versus that demographic. At what point can we say "We've evened the playing field. Now it's on you and yours"?
> 
> I haunted by the fact that 50 years ago blacks were facing firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Connors of the world to get education, but now some majority black schools are facing 1 in 4 graduation rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the playing field is even and all parties have the same quality of equipment needed to play the game.
> 
> People keep missing the fact that Blacks are not taught about our contributions to World History.  It makes a gigantic difference when you know your history and not a Eurocentric version of the world. Black kids usually start tuning out right about the time they understand its impossible for Columbus to have discovered America if the Native Americans were here first.
Click to expand...


And you think that blacks tune out of education because of that???  Students start turning the other way when they are passed on without having the foundation for the next grade and the get lost.  It has nothing to do with color.  It's the system that passes students on without mastery of reading, math and language arts.

They don't have parents that cry foul and demand the school grade and place the students appropriately.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of number on the dole or this demographic versus that demographic. At what point can we say "We've evened the playing field. Now it's on you and yours"?
> 
> I haunted by the fact that 50 years ago blacks were facing firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Connors of the world to get education, but now some majority black schools are facing 1 in 4 graduation rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the playing field is even and all parties have the same quality of equipment needed to play the game.
> 
> People keep missing the fact that Blacks are not taught about our contributions to World History.  It makes a gigantic difference when you know your history and not a Eurocentric version of the world. Black kids usually start tuning out right about the time they understand its impossible for Columbus to have discovered America if the Native Americans were here first.
Click to expand...


There isn't white history and black history. There is American History. Black contributions to that is taught and has been an ever increasing part of that story since the 1960s. You want to include more black history, be my guest, but that doesn't explain the poor math and science and reading scores in black school or the horrible dropout rates.


----------



## Asclepias

Jackson said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of number on the dole or this demographic versus that demographic. At what point can we say "We've evened the playing field. Now it's on you and yours"?
> 
> I haunted by the fact that 50 years ago blacks were facing firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Connors of the world to get education, but now some majority black schools are facing 1 in 4 graduation rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the playing field is even and all parties have the same quality of equipment needed to play the game.
> 
> People keep missing the fact that Blacks are not taught about our contributions to World History.  It makes a gigantic difference when you know your history and not a Eurocentric version of the world. Black kids usually start tuning out right about the time they understand its impossible for Columbus to have discovered America if the Native Americans were here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you think that blacks tune out of education because of that???  Students start turning the other way when they are passed on without having the foundation for the next grade and the get lost.  It has nothing to do with color.  It's the system that passes students on without mastery of reading, math and language arts.
> 
> They don't have parents that cry foul and demand the school grade and place the students appropriately.
Click to expand...


I agree that there is more than one reason children of all races tune out.  I'm speaking specifically in the case of Black children.  That is usually the first thing they notice is their lack of inclusion and blatant lies supporting a Eurocentric viewpoint of the world.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of number on the dole or this demographic versus that demographic. At what point can we say "We've evened the playing field. Now it's on you and yours"?
> 
> I haunted by the fact that 50 years ago blacks were facing firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Connors of the world to get education, but now some majority black schools are facing 1 in 4 graduation rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the playing field is even and all parties have the same quality of equipment needed to play the game.
> 
> People keep missing the fact that Blacks are not taught about our contributions to World History.  It makes a gigantic difference when you know your history and not a Eurocentric version of the world. Black kids usually start tuning out right about the time they understand its impossible for Columbus to have discovered America if the Native Americans were here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There isn't white history and black history. There is American History. Black contributions to that is taught and has been an ever increasing part of that story since the 1960s. You want to include more black history, be my guest, but that doesn't explain the poor math and science and reading scores in black school or the horrible dropout rates.
Click to expand...


My experience says otherwise.  History is written from the viewpoint of those in control.  They are free to say whatever they want, omit whatever they want, and interpret events however they like. The way I see it is that there is a Eurocentric view of history and then there is the truth. Yes they are starting to teach more but not much.  Black contributions are more than just Dr. king and slavery.  Yes it does explain the poor performance and drop out rate.  If you are bored and believe that you are being taught lies or that the information wont help you anyway you will perform poorly.  Have you ever tried to figure out why some Black children are exceptionally performing and others in the same environment are not?  The ones that perform usually know their true history in the US and in the world.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great question.  Its really a simple solution.  Don't ask what can be done in the Black community unless you are prepared to hear the answers without argument. Address the racism you see in yourself and others so there will be no obstacles. Once that is accomplished you wont need to say anything.
> 
> AA helps white woman more than any other demographic and the fact that we need to have a Civil Rights Act and Voting Rights Act should be an ah ha moment. Whites make up the largest demographic on welfare.  Saying stuff like that causes anger and claims of racism. Pointing out famous individuals really is no help.  Inherently people believe there is something special about them and thats why they succeeded.  When they see more of their family, friends, and neighbors getting ahead that will leave no excuse. Until their is hope that anyone can make it you will only see those of above average fortitude make it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if AA has helped more white women than any other demographic it is bcause they are woemen, not white
> 
> big if
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your logic then why aren't Black women the biggest beneficiaries?
Click to expand...


they are 6% of the population , idiot


so using YOUR logic you would be in favor of eliminating AA, right?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if AA has helped more white women than any other demographic it is bcause they are woemen, not white
> 
> big if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic then why aren't Black women the biggest beneficiaries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are 6% of the population , idiot
> 
> 
> so using YOUR logic you would be in favor of eliminating AA, right?
Click to expand...


Don't call yourself and idiot.  No I am in favor of it.  Just don't list it as an example of  benefits for Black people when thats not true.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> *Racist whitey is only another obstacle.*



Another obstacle in the way of what ?



Asclepias said:


> I see no issue with calling out an obstacle.  I do see an issue with allowing it to keep you from *success*.



What type of success is being sought after or should the word be power instead ?  



Asclepias said:


> * It would be irresponsible not to educate your own to a known and proven obstacle such as racism.*



Why is it then that there is this attempt by many to destroy school books and such now, or the attempt to re-write history so that the kids will become informed differently about things, or to try and throw the constitution away just as another attempt to re-direct the nation away from it's founding's ?  Yet the authors of this activity are keeping in place all other cherry picked forms of history in which continually fuels bad knowledge or certain hurtful history into the minds of their kids right on and on, and yet what is the reason for this again ?  Could it be in regards to an over all and/or an at large agenda that is going on today ?  Why not just wipe the slate clean in regards to it all, and only keep that which is peaceful and good instead, and this as to be found in the school books and teachings that are taught to the children for the betterment of the American society at large ? Why keep that bad old ghost alive again I ask ? 



Asclepias said:


> I have yet to hear any so called Black leader say whites are the reason you cant get ahead.



You sure about that ? Well maybe not out in the open they aren't saying it or speaking it as much as they use to, and really they don't have to, because all they have to do is keep showing Hollywood generated movies about it all, and documentaries about it all, and also to keep black history month bringing it up over and over again and again and again, and that pretty much say's it all by itself for them doesn't it ?



Asclepias said:


> What is being said is that slavery/racism and it psychological affects are the reason the situation exists.



And for how long now or does this need to be repeated in history ?  



Asclepias said:


> *Whites want to deny it which only fuels the anger in the Black community *and also gives an excuse for failure to those that wont do anything to help themselves no matter what..



It angers the black community that whites want to move on from it all ? Why does this anger the black community ? Shouldn't that be what the blacks would want to be doing as well ?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Another obstacle in the way of what ?



Racist whitey is only another obstacle on the road to success.  One that other whites dont have to deal with.




beagle9 said:


> What type of success is being sought after or should the word be power instead ?



Success is defined by the person that is seeking it.  Yes it could be power. To some it may just be to get a job that pays a decent wage.  To others it may be becoming a billionaire.



beagle9 said:


> And for how long now or does this need to be repeated in history ?



What do you mean exactly? 



beagle9 said:


> It angers the black community that whites want to move on from it all ? Why does this anger the black community ? Shouldn't that be what the blacks would want to be doing as well ?



Read carefully.  I said deny.  Moving on cant be done until its acknowledged and whites stop denying by saying dumbass things like "no one alive today was a slave".  Its stupid and shows a severe lack of knowledge as to the psychological affects of any type of trauma can have on a group of people.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Why is it then that there is this attempt by many to destroy school books and such now, or the attempt to re-write history so that the kids will become informed differently about things, or to try and throw the constitution away just as another attempt to re-direct the nation away from it's founding's ?  Yet the authors of this activity are keeping in place all other cherry picked forms of history in which continually fuels bad knowledge or certain hurtful history into the minds of their kids right on and on, and yet what is the reason for this again ?  Could it be in regards to an over all and/or an at large agenda that is going on today ?  Why not just wipe the slate clean in regards to it all, and only keep that which is peaceful and good instead, and this as to be found in the school books and teachings that are taught to the children for the betterment of the American society at large ? Why keep that bad old ghost alive again I ask ?



You sound like a nutcase here.  Please pick which question you want me to answer and how it relates to my statement that slavery and racism caused tremendous psychological damage to Black Americans as a group.





beagle9 said:


> You sure about that ? Well maybe not out in the open they aren't saying it or speaking it as much as they use to, and really they don't have to, because all they have to do is keep showing Hollywood generated movies about it all, and documentaries about it all, and also to keep black history month bringing it up over and over again and again and again, and that pretty much say's it all by itself for them doesn't it ?



Same thing here as well.  Sounds like you suspect secret meetings where Blacks say these things.  What problem do you have with Black History month?  Its education.  Just like they have movies that depict white events in history they have Black ones as well.  That's why the show holocaust movies so people will never forget how savage, hate filled, and ignorant people can be. Why would you have a problem with that?


----------



## Tank

If not for whitey blacks would not have so much, AIDS, child abandonment, rape, murder, dropouts, welfare, poverty, gangs, drugs, etc......

Without whitey blacks would be doing just fine.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> If not for whitey blacks would not have so much, AIDS, child abandonment, rape, murder, dropouts, welfare, poverty, gangs, drugs, etc......
> 
> Without whitey blacks would be doing just fine.



Surprisingly even though you were being sarcastic you actually hit the nail on the head.  Too bad youre too dumb to realize it.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for whitey blacks would not have so much, AIDS, child abandonment, rape, murder, dropouts, welfare, poverty, gangs, drugs, etc......
> 
> Without whitey blacks would be doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly even though you were being sarcastic you actually hit the nail on the head.  Too bad youre too dumb to realize it.
Click to expand...

Theres no whiteys in Haiti


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for whitey blacks would not have so much, AIDS, child abandonment, rape, murder, dropouts, welfare, poverty, gangs, drugs, etc......
> 
> Without whitey blacks would be doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly even though you were being sarcastic you actually hit the nail on the head.  Too bad youre too dumb to realize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres no whiteys in Haiti
Click to expand...


i could have sworn that white people from France colonized Haiti.  How did Black people get there then?  Do you really want to get your argument exposed again?


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly even though you were being sarcastic you actually hit the nail on the head.  Too bad youre too dumb to realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no whiteys in Haiti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i could have sworn that white people from France colonized Haiti.  How did Black people get there then?  Do you really want to get your argument exposed again?
Click to expand...

When the whites were there it was the richest country in the world, now the blacks are in charge.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no whiteys in Haiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could have sworn that white people from France colonized Haiti.  How did Black people get there then?  Do you really want to get your argument exposed again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the whites were there it was the richest country in the world, now the blacks are in charge.
Click to expand...


Quite amazing how slavery and racism can screw people up isnt it?


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could have sworn that white people from France colonized Haiti.  How did Black people get there then?  Do you really want to get your argument exposed again?
> 
> 
> 
> When the whites were there it was the richest country in the world, now the blacks are in charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite amazing how slavery and racism can screw people up isnt it?
Click to expand...

Not for Jews, how long do you want us to pretend blacks are a intellectual equal?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the whites were there it was the richest country in the world, now the blacks are in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite amazing how slavery and racism can screw people up isnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for Jews, how long do you want us to pretend blacks are a intellectual equal?
Click to expand...


You dont have to pretend that we are intellectual equals.  All you have to do is look around you and realize that all the knowledge required for you to be in your trailer was first established on the African continent.  I think you bring down the IQ average of your group though. Jews did not go through the same type of slavery that Blacks in the Americas did.  Try again Tank.  You have to have more than that?


----------



## Steven_R

There hasn't been slavery in Haiti in over two centuries and it ended with a massacre of virtually all whites by Dessalines. Haiti has been the asshole of the New World since then. 

At some point it is okay to tell a people "hey, you wanted to be in charge, now you're in charge, it's no longer anyone else's fault if you can't get your act together."


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Jews did not go through the same type of slavery that Blacks in the Americas did.


Your right, Jews had it much worse


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> There hasn't been slavery in Haiti in over two centuries and it ended with a massacre of virtually all whites by Dessalines. Haiti has been the asshole of the New World since then.
> 
> At some point it is okay to tell a people "hey, you wanted to be in charge, now you're in charge, it's no longer anyone else's fault if you can't get your act together."



That would be great if they hadn't been enslaved, forbidden to be educated, and lacked the skills to set up a government because of it.  It also didnt help that they were not even recognized as a nation due to racism.  

For those of you that espouse the silly superiority theory just look at the Kingdoms of Mali and Ghana ect for an example on how successful a black ran nation can be before being colonized.  sort of kills your theory doesnt it?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews did not go through the same type of slavery that Blacks in the Americas did.
> 
> 
> 
> Your right, Jews had it much worse
Click to expand...


In regards to slavery they had it remarkable better.  Probably a tie on the genocide aspect.


----------



## Steven_R

Hold on. I'm not advocating anyone is superior to anyone based on skin color. Culture is a different story, but not really germane to the discussion at hand. We're talking about situations where slavery was ended centuries ago and in the dozens of decades since then places like Haiti just can't get their act together, despite having access to trade and natural resources. At some point it is okay to say "hmmm, maybe there is something else at work besides racism and slavery that no one alive ever experienced."


----------



## ScienceRocks

Blacks are going to have to pull themselves up by the boot straps. I thought you didn't want whitey??? Weird.


----------



## Tank

How long are you going to blame whites for your inferiority?


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Hold on. I'm not advocating anyone is superior to anyone based on skin color. Culture is a different story, but not really germane to the discussion at hand. We're talking about situations where slavery was ended centuries ago and in the dozens of decades since then places like Haiti just can't get their act together, despite having access to trade and natural resources. At some point it is okay to say "hmmm, maybe there is something else at work besides racism and slavery that no one alive ever experienced."



What could it be then?  Why did great African civilizations exist before white interference?  The only variable that is a constant is white racism, slavery, and or colonialism.  You dont get to set a time limit on how long the affects last.


----------



## Asclepias

Matthew said:


> Blacks are going to have to pull themselves up by the boot straps. I thought you didn't want whitey??? Weird.



Whites are going to have to stop being afraid of Blacks and move out the way.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> How long are you going to blame whites for your inferiority?



Since Blacks are not inferior why would you say that?  We already gave you a head start and you still live in a trailer.


----------



## Steven_R

How far back do I get to use that excuse for personal failure? My Celtic ancestors were doing just fine until some Anglo-Saxons showed up and ruined Britain, who were then crushed by Romans, who left us to the tender mercies of the Scandinavians who were only stopped when we were invaded by a bunch of Frenchmen. We lost our culture, language, religion, and independence. Sure it's only been 2500 years, but hey old wounds run deep.


----------



## kiwina

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.


 I agree with most of these except maybe 4 and 5. Number 4 does not have to be in the black comunity becuse jobs that hire with out discrimation well help every one regardless of race, It is time for blacks to see them selfs as free men and women like the rest of us and stop nurcing their self pitty. So far as the statment that it has been tried before, yes it has and it did work for some and each one of us must try for our selves and our childern. It is so easy to fall back, we see it in a lot of rich famlies. I have seen young blacks who have started the same way many of to days rich started and from the same point. 
#5 I question how much the ret of us can do there are many programs in place to help, like pell grants. There are many programs out there and not all are goverment, they don't have to, it is a matter of using them and make good use of the help.


----------



## kiwina

Tank said:


> How long are you going to blame whites for your inferiority?



and if you think that any one is better then you then you are inferior. if you have a infority con plex every one well treat you that way. If you consider your self thier equial they well treat you that way. No one give a crap about race, and if they do they are not worth crap any way.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> How far back do I get to use that excuse for personal failure? My Celtic ancestors were doing just fine until some Anglo-Saxons showed up and ruined Britain, who were then crushed by Romans, who left us to the tender mercies of the Scandinavians who were only stopped when we were invaded by a bunch of Frenchmen. We lost our culture, language, religion, and independence. Sure it's only been 2500 years, but hey old wounds run deep.



How long of a time elapsed from you losing all that under slavery and continued racism?  Then tell me how long it took to get it together.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



Do what the Irish did and follow the three laws;

Take any job
Work hard, b/c you don't know when you will need a reference
Learn to speak English


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far back do I get to use that excuse for personal failure? My Celtic ancestors were doing just fine until some Anglo-Saxons showed up and ruined Britain, who were then crushed by Romans, who left us to the tender mercies of the Scandinavians who were only stopped when we were invaded by a bunch of Frenchmen. We lost our culture, language, religion, and independence. Sure it's only been 2500 years, but hey old wounds run deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long of a time elapsed from you losing all that under slavery and continued racism?  Then tell me how long it took to get it together.
Click to expand...


Nina (N eye na)is not an Irish name.  It came from reading signs like this;

******* and chinks apply in back, nina.

No
Irish
Need
Apply

It was so common that the Irish knew what it meant.

and now, everyone celebrates on St. Paddys Day

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...p-t-746&ei=utf-8&n=30&x=wrt&fr2=sg-gac&sado=1


----------



## jasonnfree

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame, what is happening, culturally and societally to black people in this country.  Instead of becoming easier to break out of poverty and inner city violence, they are actually making it harder.  The ones who do make it, are race traitors to be reviled by blacks and those whites who agree.  Dr. Ben Carson is reviled by liberals and blacks.   He was head of neurosurgery at John Hopkins.  To whites he's stupid, he's an idiot.  Yet he grew up in Chicago in one of the worst areas.  His mother was a single woman who never got beyond third grade and could not read.  He escaped mostly because his mother was pretty much a saint who never let her children buy into the "you are owed" philosophy.
> 
> There is no way this can be fought externally.  There is no about of education that could be provided, no amount of money that can be poured into these depressed areas that could make them better.  The attitude is one of "Try it.  I dare you.  If you try to make my life better, I can make you fail.  If I make you fail, I win".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is a load of ignorant nonsense.  Its easier for Black people to get ahead now in general.  The only ones that wont get ahead are the ones that are not or will not be educated to their plight and take actions.  Those are not the majority of Black Americans.  Black Americans don't consider success as a badge of being an uncle tom.  At least get your facts straight. Uncle Toms are those Blacks that put down their own race to please the white man. Colin Powell is a great example of a successful Black person who gets nothing but respect in the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, get real.  Yes it is far easier for a black person to get ahead today and be successful.   Most of them simply don't take advantage of what's offered.   There are quotas, preferences and set asides, most of them taken by the same race hustlers over and over again.
> 
> The way to get ahead is the same for everyone.  Black people have a special road to getting ahead, that's the path taken by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Maxine Waters.   Even Michael Jackson couldn't be bothered to be "black" until he needed blackness to be able to scream racism.
> 
> Extraordinary intelligence and ability is distributed across the human race without regard to color or status.  Some choose to take advantage and some don't.  For every Magic Johnson there are 100 Tupac Shakurs and 1000  De'Marquise Elkins' ending up the same way.
Click to expand...


Just reading your posts and knowing you're a republican should be enough for a black person to vote democrat or at least not vote republican I would think.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As many times as Africa has been colinized they never learned a single thing.  India was colonized under a sometimes brutal British occupation and learned from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  I was not aware colonization was beneficial.  When you use the word feral to describe humans then you must not be very intelligent.
Click to expand...


As fucked up as it sounds, there's some merit to there being aspects of colonization that are beneficial to the colonized.

Throughout history, it was generally more technologically advanced peoples that conquered those around them and became empires and, throughout history, this process has caused the cultures that were conquered to be forceably upgraded in terms of various technological capacities, be those agricultural, infrastructural, or militant.

Getting conquered and occupied sucks, don't get me wrong, but you can't deny that a lot of information has been disseminated between societies by that very process.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

jasonnfree said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is a load of ignorant nonsense.  Its easier for Black people to get ahead now in general.  The only ones that wont get ahead are the ones that are not or will not be educated to their plight and take actions.  Those are not the majority of Black Americans.  Black Americans don't consider success as a badge of being an uncle tom.  At least get your facts straight. Uncle Toms are those Blacks that put down their own race to please the white man. Colin Powell is a great example of a successful Black person who gets nothing but respect in the black community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, get real.  Yes it is far easier for a black person to get ahead today and be successful.   Most of them simply don't take advantage of what's offered.   There are quotas, preferences and set asides, most of them taken by the same race hustlers over and over again.
> 
> The way to get ahead is the same for everyone.  Black people have a special road to getting ahead, that's the path taken by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson and Maxine Waters.   Even Michael Jackson couldn't be bothered to be "black" until he needed blackness to be able to scream racism.
> 
> Extraordinary intelligence and ability is distributed across the human race without regard to color or status.  Some choose to take advantage and some don't.  For every Magic Johnson there are 100 Tupac Shakurs and 1000  De'Marquise Elkins' ending up the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just reading your posts and knowing you're a republican should be enough for a black person to vote democrat or at least not vote republican I would think.
Click to expand...


That's why I don't drink water.

Hitler drank water.  Hitler was one bad fuckin egg.  I ain't tryna be like Hitler.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another obstacle in the way of what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whitey is only another obstacle on the road to success.  One that other whites dont have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of success is being sought after or should the word be power instead ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success is defined by the person that is seeking it.  Yes it could be power. To some it may just be to get a job that pays a decent wage.  To others it may be becoming a billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for how long now or does this need to be repeated in history ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It angers the black community that whites want to move on from it all ? Why does this anger the black community ? Shouldn't that be what the blacks would want to be doing as well ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read carefully.  I said deny.  Moving on cant be done until its acknowledged and whites stop denying by saying dumbass things like "no one alive today was a slave".  Its stupid and shows a severe lack of knowledge as to the psychological affects of any type of trauma can have on a group of people.
Click to expand...


You mention psychological trauma's effects on a -group- of people.  If part of what's holding back African Americans in our society is the trauma's continued effect on a group of people, then part of what's holding back African Americans is purely cultural.

The only reason you can have psychological issues based on trauma that happened before the time of your birth is because people have taught you to have those issues.  To be directly affected by slavery, you have to be directly affected by slavery.  If you were taught to be angry and have a chip on your shoulder because white people three generations ago considered your people inferior, you were taught some useless shit.

As a Hawaiian, my people just had their land taken from them (and apparently my family would have controlled an entire portion of Oahu.  Niu Valley. . . beautiful land) during my grandmother's lifespan.  She lived through it.  Including when her native language was outlawed in her own homeland, including being alive to see her family, nobility under Hawaiian rule, have their wealth and lands stripped from them.  In her lifetime, she went from royalty to poverty in the blink of an eye.  She was forced to concede inferiority to white and Christian standards and culture, and it fucked her up something awful.

However, what she taught her children was to carry themselves with pride like they -were- royalty.  Not to be mad at whitey for what's been done in the past.  Not that the man's gonna hold us down for being Hawaiian.

Me?  I ain't mad at anyone and I certainly don't blame anyone for any shortcomings in my financial life.  I wasn't taught to have a chip on my shoulder about what was done 3 generations ago, and so I don't.  I realize that nobody alive today could have affected the plight of the Hawaiians and that thus nobody alive today is responsible, and so I don't hold them responsible.  What I'm getting at is that I don't have any leftover trauma in my genes hindering my abilities.  In fact, nobody does.  The only trauma people have leftover from shit that happened before they were born is trauma instilled in them by the people by whom they were raised.

Stop perpetuating the trauma and the trauma will cease to be, insofar as the transgressions causing said trauma have ceased.

Current racism is more arguable.  I've never been black in particular and applied for jobs, and I've only ever applied for jobs in Hawaii and in Oregon, so I can't speak for most of the country.

I can say that most greedy ass businessmen are far more concerned with green than they are with black or white.  If you bring something marketable to the table, you can get a job.  If you don't, figure out how to acquire some marketable ability to bring to the table rather than complaining that someone else hasn't given you enough opportunity to have something marketable in the first place.

Yeah, racism sucks, but its a cultural issue and that kinda thing can't just change overnight or by government edict.  People need to figure out what they can do as individuals to get ahead despite WHATEVER obstacles they're facing.  Certain types of obstacles should not cause one to cease trying and complain about the nature of the obstacle in stead.  Get in where you fit in and get that fuckin money.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another obstacle in the way of what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whitey is only another obstacle on the road to success.  One that other whites dont have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of success is being sought after or should the word be power instead ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Success is defined by the person that is seeking it.  Yes it could be power. To some it may just be to get a job that pays a decent wage.  To others it may be becoming a billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for how long now or does this need to be repeated in history ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What do you mean exactly? *
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It angers the black community that whites want to move on from it all ? Why does this anger the black community ? Shouldn't that be what the blacks would want to be doing as well ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read carefully.  I said deny.  Moving on cant be done until its acknowledged and whites stop denying by saying dumbass things like "*no one alive today was a slave*".  Its stupid and shows a severe lack of knowledge as to the psychological affects of any type of trauma can have on a group of people.
Click to expand...


What do I mean ? I mean how long does racism work for those whom want to use the excuse for ever and a day now upon the white race ? It's time to move on.

No one alive who is black today is a slave here in the USA, and the only thing that is keeping slavery alive and/or the issue alive, is the many or certain very specific blacks (race hustlers) themselves, and the reasons they do this varies all depending.

The only way that psychological effects are carried on and on, is because the issue is never allowed to be finished by the race hustlers or by the vengeance seekers upon a group of people for whom their grandparents have well passed on by now, therefore leaving their children to pave their own way in life or to take any road that they choose in their life besides the one that they may have mistakenly been on. We all have choices in life, and what ever we choose will either be good or bad, it just all depends on the brainwashing, and how vulnerable young people are when the brainwashing starts on them. This goes for everyone, and is not based on any color but that of ones character and weaknesses involved or strengths in character that is involved yet all depending.


----------



## squeeze berry

Tank said:


> How long are you going to blame whites for your inferiority?



forever


----------



## bayoubill

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



I'm afraid it'll be much more difficult than you imagine to undo the Fed's destructive policies towards black families (AFDC and subsequent programs; the "drug war"; minimum sentencing policies; etc.)...

add to that the large majority of people in positions of black leadership who insist upon perpetuating the notion that black folks are "owed something"... 

I'm afraid the damage may well be undoable...


----------



## Tank

bayoubill said:


> I'm afraid it'll be much more difficult than you imagine to undo the Fed's destructive policies towards black families (AFDC and subsequent programs; the "drug war"; minimum sentencing policies; etc.)...
> 
> add to that the large majority of people in positions of black leadership who insist upon perpetuating the notion that black folks are "owed something"...
> 
> I'm afraid the damage may well be undoable...


Do you really not see blacks as human enuff to be responsible for their own actions?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Blacks either help themselves or live in filth. Fact.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another obstacle in the way of what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist whitey is only another obstacle on the road to success.  One that other whites dont have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success is defined by the person that is seeking it.  Yes it could be power. To some it may just be to get a job that pays a decent wage.  To others it may be becoming a billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you mean exactly? *
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It angers the black community that whites want to move on from it all ? Why does this anger the black community ? Shouldn't that be what the blacks would want to be doing as well ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read carefully.  I said deny.  Moving on cant be done until its acknowledged and whites stop denying by saying dumbass things like "*no one alive today was a slave*".  Its stupid and shows a severe lack of knowledge as to the psychological affects of any type of trauma can have on a group of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do I mean ? I mean how long does racism work for those whom want to use the excuse for ever and a day now upon the white race ? It's time to move on.
> 
> No one alive who is black today is a slave here in the USA, and the only thing that is keeping slavery alive and/or the issue alive, is the many or certain very specific blacks (race hustlers) themselves, and the reasons they do this varies all depending.
> 
> The only way that psychological effects are carried on and on, is because the issue is never allowed to be finished by the race hustlers or by the vengeance seekers upon a group of people for whom their grandparents have well passed on by now, therefore leaving their children to pave their own way in life or to take any road that they choose in their life besides the one that they may have mistakenly been on. We all have choices in life, and what ever we choose will either be good or bad, it just all depends on the brainwashing, and how vulnerable young people are when the brainwashing starts on them. This goes for everyone, and is not based on any color but that of ones character and weaknesses involved or strengths in character that is involved yet all depending.
Click to expand...


Racism works to cause issues as long as it exists.  Its a serious problem when anyone thinks they are better than someone else because of the color of their skin.  Practically everyone in the world knows that.

The psychological affects are carried on and on due to lack of education and compounded by white race baiters saying "just get over it" or just being racist.  Its pretty simple if you apply your thinking cap.  if I abuse my child consistently chances are extremely high my child will pass that behavior on to his children and create a on going cycle until someone breaks the loop.  If "just get over it" worked psychologists would not have a job.

You also forget that this is not happening in a vacuum.  If there was no racism still alive today then slavery would be just a bad memory by now. Children hear about slavery then they see the racism still practiced in todays society. If they dont have the tools to overcome that sort of  mental trauma they will repeat the loop and pass it on to their children.


----------



## Mac1958

.

The "black community" doesn't *need *"help".  What an insult.

The only thing it "needs" is for the race pimps and the PC Police to get out of its way, and it will quickly prove it is just as capable as any other ethnic group.

.


----------



## jwoodie

The end.  (I hope.)


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

You know what the government could do to help not only economically disadvantaged black people but everyone who lives in a shitty, impoverished area?

School vouchers.

Let those parents in the ghetto who are serious about their childrens' educations to take them out of their shitty school districts and insert them into more successful schools.  Honestly, fuck the teachers who may lose their jobs when their schools empty out.  The public school system is about educating children, not about employing teachers.

From the government level, you can't solve the greater education problem which is simply that for at least the last 30 years, probably longer but I won't pretend to know what was going on socially before my time, we live in a culture that doesn't respect intelligence.  The "intelligent" archetypes in our pop culture are typically weak, nonathletic, socially awkward, etc.  Turn on MTV sometime, or some of those random popular reality TV shows.  Being ignorant and illogical is alright, as long as you're attractive and/or popular.  We've successfully raised several generations of dumbshits who are proud to be dumbshits.

So, have the government do what they can. . . quit pandering to the teachers' unions at the cost of our childrens' educations and let parents in shit neighborhoods take their kids to better schools than what's offered up the block.  Last I checked, the democrats were already trying to do this, but in stead of offering school choice via vouchers, they'd rather just punish school districts that don't have enough minority enrollment.  Choice or force?  I always thought liberals preferred choice, but that's a different argument.


----------



## Tank

The way blacks behave today is the way they have always behaved through out history.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> The way blacks behave today is the way they have always behaved through out history.




Not true.  We Blacks have to get back to being the standard bearers of knowledge and scholarship like our ancestors provided the Greeks and Romans.  Right now too many people ignorant people think we are incapable.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way blacks behave today is the way they have always behaved through out history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  We Blacks have to get back to being the standard bearers of knowledge and scholarship like our ancestors provided the Greeks and Romans.  Right now too many people ignorant people think we are incapable.
Click to expand...

So blacks used to be real smart?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way blacks behave today is the way they have always behaved through out history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  We Blacks have to get back to being the standard bearers of knowledge and scholarship like our ancestors provided the Greeks and Romans.  Right now too many people ignorant people think we are incapable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So blacks used to be real smart?
Click to expand...


Its more like everyone knew we were smart.  Whites got jealous and starting rewriting history.  You have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not know that.  Practically everyone on earth agrees.  Only the truly stupid still think otherwise.


----------



## auditor0007

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



Just make sure they all own guns.  Then things will get better.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  We Blacks have to get back to being the standard bearers of knowledge and scholarship like our ancestors provided the Greeks and Romans.  Right now too many people ignorant people think we are incapable.
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks used to be real smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its more like everyone knew we were smart.  Whites got jealous and starting rewriting history.  You have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not know that.  Practically everyone on earth agrees.  Only the truly stupid still think otherwise.
Click to expand...

So if blacks were so smart how were whites able to do this to blacks so easily?


----------



## zonly1

Obama promised to help but ya gotta ask Odinga, Lt quarles harris, andrew breitbart, etc


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Frankly I find the term "Black (or any other race)community" racist and therefore offensive. This is America. We have American communities. Racism isn't overcome by being racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks

9thIDdoc said:


> Frankly I find the term "Black (or any other race)community" racist and therefore offensive. This is America. We have American communities. Racism isn't overcome by being racist.



but blacks only care about race. That's all they can talk about 24 hours a day, 7 days a week...There's no helping such as that is something they have to do.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks used to be real smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its more like everyone knew we were smart.  Whites got jealous and starting rewriting history.  You have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not know that.  Practically everyone on earth agrees.  Only the truly stupid still think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if blacks were so smart how were whites able to do this to blacks so easily?
Click to expand...


Africans are the original man.  We did not have to resort to trickery, lies, and deceit to gain our knowledge and land.  We had honor and could not conceive that others would not have the same honor. If you look at history you will see that whites as a group have a pattern of deception to obtain what they desire but cannot create.  They studied in Egypt only to get the knowledge and get into the good graces of the people and later destroyed the civilization.  Europeans did the same thing to the Native Americans.  They actually depended on them for survival when first arriving in the Americas then took over their land through trickery.  To answer your question it wasn't that whites did it so easily, they did it by deception and showed no honor.  I wouldn't be proud of basically resorting to coward status to get what I wanted.


----------



## Katzndogz

9thIDdoc said:


> Frankly I find the term "Black (or any other race)community" racist and therefore offensive. This is America. We have American communities. Racism isn't overcome by being racist.



All you have to do is change "community" to "tribe" and you see where America is going.


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Frankly I find the term "Black (or any other race)community" racist and therefore offensive. This is America. We have American communities. Racism isn't overcome by being racist.



If you want to identify a specific group of people by commonly shared characteristic you have to label them somehow but I do get your point.  In order for the labeling to be racist the person doing so would have to espouse superiority or inferiority of the group being described.


----------



## beagle9

bayoubill said:


> Hoffstra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it'll be much more difficult than you imagine to undo the Fed's destructive policies towards black families (AFDC and subsequent programs; the "drug war"; minimum sentencing policies; etc.)...
> 
> add to that the large majority of people in positions of black leadership who insist upon perpetuating the notion that black folks are "owed something"...
> 
> I'm afraid the damage may well be undoable...
Click to expand...

Well they feel that the damage is being undone by giving them something as much as possible now, but the problem is that it has been based in a huge way on *color*, otherwise when the government is doing what they are doing for them in regards to their race, and not instead being based on character when doing the race thing as they have been doing in government for so long now,  I think the ideology or thinking is flawed, and it always has been flawed to have such a position as this when it comes to human beings as being based on their color, and not based on their character as is found within each individual as it should be.   Even Martin Luther King said it himself, that a man should not be judged on the color of his skin, but that he should be judged instead upon the content of his character in which I agree with.  Making the abusing of or the discrimination of any individual as criminal, should be done as not pertaining to only blacks as it were by government order, but rather it should be done as to be found in laws that are based or created on the premise of not abusing or discriminating against any individual who lives in America as *Americans * period or upon those who are out in the world if we can control some of that while we are out there in the world as well, but never should any of this stuff be based on ones skin color, as that (imho) is just stupid if you ask me.

If this would have been the case just to protect people based on their character instead of their color, then I wonder where would it all be today for the black race as individuals instead of being chained to a group, otherwise them not being seen as a group that is tied to their skin color instead, hmmm ? Am I wrong here or out of line on such an issue ? No racist here, just thinking about the way things have been going on with this stuff for so long it seems, and what is going on even today on this kind of stuff so many years afterwards. I just want everyone to do well regardless of their color in life, and to be all that they can be, but this should be based on ones character, and never on ones skin color is my opinion of it all.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its more like everyone knew we were smart.  Whites got jealous and starting rewriting history.  You have to be an idiot to look at the evidence and not know that.  Practically everyone on earth agrees.  Only the truly stupid still think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> So if blacks were so smart how were whites able to do this to blacks so easily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africans are the original man.  We did not have to resort to trickery, lies, and deceit to gain our knowledge and land.  We had honor and could not conceive that others would not have the same honor. If you look at history you will see that whites as a group have a pattern of deception to obtain what they desire but cannot create.  They studied in Egypt only to get the knowledge and get into the good graces of the people and later destroyed the civilization.  Europeans did the same thing to the Native Americans.  They actually depended on them for survival when first arriving in the Americas then took over their land through trickery.  To answer your question it wasn't that whites did it so easily, they did it by deception and showed no honor.  I wouldn't be proud of basically resorting to coward status to get what I wanted.
Click to expand...

Blacks are the people with the least amount of "honor" today.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if blacks were so smart how were whites able to do this to blacks so easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans are the original man.  We did not have to resort to trickery, lies, and deceit to gain our knowledge and land.  We had honor and could not conceive that others would not have the same honor. If you look at history you will see that whites as a group have a pattern of deception to obtain what they desire but cannot create.  They studied in Egypt only to get the knowledge and get into the good graces of the people and later destroyed the civilization.  Europeans did the same thing to the Native Americans.  They actually depended on them for survival when first arriving in the Americas then took over their land through trickery.  To answer your question it wasn't that whites did it so easily, they did it by deception and showed no honor.  I wouldn't be proud of basically resorting to coward status to get what I wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are the people with the least amount of "honor" today.
Click to expand...


That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans are the original man.  We did not have to resort to trickery, lies, and deceit to gain our knowledge and land.  We had honor and could not conceive that others would not have the same honor. If you look at history you will see that whites as a group have a pattern of deception to obtain what they desire but cannot create.  They studied in Egypt only to get the knowledge and get into the good graces of the people and later destroyed the civilization.  Europeans did the same thing to the Native Americans.  They actually depended on them for survival when first arriving in the Americas then took over their land through trickery.  To answer your question it wasn't that whites did it so easily, they did it by deception and showed no honor.  I wouldn't be proud of basically resorting to coward status to get what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are the people with the least amount of "honor" today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.
Click to expand...

Blacks have no honor amongst themselves and they treat their woman and children like shit


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are the people with the least amount of "honor" today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks have no honor amongst themselves and they treat their woman and children like shit
Click to expand...


We definitely do need a way to make sure we stop letting liars and those with bad intentions divide us and cause discord amongst ourselves.

Why did white guys found the pedophile organization NAMBLA?


----------



## Tank

NAMBLA ain't nothing compared to this:

961 Child Rapes A Day In South Africa


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> NAMBLA ain't nothing compared to this:
> 
> 961 Child Rapes A Day In South Africa




So both sides do it?


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA ain't nothing compared to this:
> 
> 961 Child Rapes A Day In South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both sides do it?
Click to expand...

Ya, just that blacks do it waaaaay more


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA ain't nothing compared to this:
> 
> 961 Child Rapes A Day In South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both sides do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, just that blacks do it waaaaay more
Click to expand...


So then you finally admit that whites are not superior to Blacks.  In order for them to be superior that would mean that no white person should be on welfare, be a pediophile, rapist, ignorant, etc  Do you agree?


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So both sides do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, just that blacks do it waaaaay more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then you finally admit that whites are not superior to Blacks.  In order for them to be superior that would mean that no white person should be on welfare, be a pediophile, rapist, ignorant, etc  Do you agree?
Click to expand...

You are sure hung up on this superior thing.

My point is simply that blacks are on welfare, be a pediophile, rapist, ignorant, etc waaaay more then other races


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, just that blacks do it waaaaay more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you finally admit that whites are not superior to Blacks.  In order for them to be superior that would mean that no white person should be on welfare, be a pediophile, rapist, ignorant, etc  Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are sure hung up on this superior thing.
> 
> My point is simply that blacks are on welfare, be a pediophile, rapist, ignorant, etc waaaay more then other races
Click to expand...


You were the one that said to me whites were superior.  I just proved you wrong.

Peace


----------



## Tank

On average whites are much more superior then blacks.

Except for sports and crime


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> On average whites are much more superior then blacks.
> 
> Except for sports and crime



I agree.  On average whites have many more superior opportunities than Blacks. What I cant figure out is why does white trash exist if whites are the power structure?


----------



## Tank

Alot of white trash come from hanging around blacks

aka: wiggers


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Alot of white trash come from hanging around blacks
> 
> aka: wiggers



The illiterate, inbred whites that participated in the KKK and other cowardly white power groups didnt hang around Blacks. A vast majority of white trash think like you.  Everyone in the nation already knows that is the truth.  Why do they exist if whites are the superior race?


----------



## Vox

the solution is very simple.
*
stop living in an insurgency world - there are no "they" and "us".*
"they" do not owe "us" anything.
"they" do not oppress "us" anymore.
"they" are irrelevant for "us".

"they" - are "us".

This will set us free.

the solution is a universal one, not for the blacks only. feeling alien in the society is not helpful and not healthy. and it is putting chains both on an individual and on the groups as well.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans are the original man.  We did not have to resort to trickery, lies, and deceit to gain our knowledge and land.  We had honor and could not conceive that others would not have the same honor. If you look at history you will see that whites as a group have a pattern of deception to obtain what they desire but cannot create.  They studied in Egypt only to get the knowledge and get into the good graces of the people and later destroyed the civilization.  Europeans did the same thing to the Native Americans.  They actually depended on them for survival when first arriving in the Americas then took over their land through trickery.  To answer your question it wasn't that whites did it so easily, they did it by deception and showed no honor.  I wouldn't be proud of basically resorting to coward status to get what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are the people with the least amount of "honor" today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.
Click to expand...

Electing a black President is not an honorable thing that the society at large (including whites) has done, so you must be in the Michelle Obama (For the first time in my life, I am proud of my country), camp eh?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are the people with the least amount of "honor" today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Electing a black President is not an honorable thing that the society at large (including whites) has done, so you must be in the Michelle Obama (For the first time in my life, I am proud of my country), camp eh?
Click to expand...


Its amazing to me that whites would feel that Blacks had any reason to be proud of their country as a whole prior to the POTUS being elected. Please explain why there was a reason for pride?  I was proud of the younger generation of people when he actually won but that pride didn't last long when I saw the immediate, thinly veiled, racist attacks on President Obama.  This idiocy with the birth certificate and other politicians showing disrespect for the office of POTUS turned my stomach. This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Electing a black President is not an honorable thing that the society at large (including whites) has done, so you must be in the Michelle Obama (For the first time in my life, I am proud of my country), camp eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its amazing to me that whites would feel that Blacks had any reason to be proud of their country as a whole prior to the POTUS being elected. Please explain why there was a reason for pride?  I was proud of the younger generation of people when he actually won but that pride didn't last long when I saw the immediate, thinly veiled, racist attacks on President Obama.  This idiocy with the birth certificate and other politicians showing disrespect for the office of POTUS turned my stomach. This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.
Click to expand...


If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem. And I bet you don't even consider yourself a racist. I wouldn't call any race "superior" but I wouldn't look desperately for any excuse to blame others for my own shortcomings. Did it ever occur to you that a dislike of Obama's actions-not his race-might happen to be the cause his lack of popularity?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of white trash come from hanging around blacks
> 
> aka: wiggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The illiterate, inbred whites that participated in the KKK and other cowardly white power groups didnt hang around Blacks. A vast majority of white trash think like you.  Everyone in the nation already knows that is the truth.  Why do they exist if whites are the superior race?
Click to expand...

You two with your back and forth, are making for some good comedy relief I'm telling ya...LOL

Yall need to take this act on the road in order to find out if Saturday night live is looking for yall.

I bet Dave Chappelle could use this material big time, he is the best at this kind of satire that you two have going here. He is good at showing the idiocy that is found in it all. I love the one where he was the black KKK leader who was blind, and never knew he was black nor did they until he pulled that hood off, and the redneck in the crowd his head exploded....ROTFLMBO.

Getting to serious about this stuff will drive a person crazy, so yall need to lighten up, and just think about how there are people who are bad regardless of their color, and there are people who are good regardless of their color, I just wish the feds would understand this finally.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  We have no honor for the tenets of a white racist society.  When such a society shows itself worthy of respect then you will undoubtedly see the honor return. You better get to work converting your KKK, Aryan, and Stormfront bothers to the truth of how one should conduct themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Electing a black President is not an honorable thing that the society at large (including whites) has done, so you must be in the Michelle Obama (For the first time in my life, I am proud of my country), camp eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its amazing to me that whites would feel that Blacks had any reason to be proud of their country as a whole prior to the POTUS being elected. Please explain why there was a reason for pride?  I was proud of the younger generation of people when he actually won but that pride didn't last long when *I saw the immediate, thinly veiled, racist attacks on President Obama. * This idiocy with the birth certificate and other politicians showing disrespect for the office of POTUS turned my stomach. This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.
Click to expand...


How about Obama's thinly veiled inadvertent racist attacks on the nation, in which was revealed almost every time he decided to inject himself into an issue in which he didn't have all the facts on, but did it anyway in a careless & seemingly biased one sided manor ?


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Electing a black President is not an honorable thing that the society at large (including whites) has done, so you must be in the Michelle Obama (For the first time in my life, I am proud of my country), camp eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing to me that whites would feel that Blacks had any reason to be proud of their country as a whole prior to the POTUS being elected. Please explain why there was a reason for pride?  I was proud of the younger generation of people when he actually won but that pride didn't last long when I saw the immediate, thinly veiled, racist attacks on President Obama.  This idiocy with the birth certificate and other politicians showing disrespect for the office of POTUS turned my stomach. This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are not part of the solution you are part of the problem. And I bet you don't even consider yourself a racist. I wouldn't call any race "superior" but I wouldn't look desperately for any excuse to blame others for my own shortcomings. Did it ever occur to you that a dislike of Obama's actions-not his race-might happen to be the cause his lack of popularity?
Click to expand...


If I was just sitting around complaining I would agree about being part of the problem.  Even before I even knew about the POTUS I have been working with kids and teaching them what it takes to make it in this society. My observations did not miss that people may have valid criticisms of the POTUS.  I'm talking about all the racist crap that is being spewed. I'm talking about things like the 2 incidents I pointed out in my last post. No I dont consider myself racist because I already know there is nothing about you or I that makes either of us inherently superior in anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of white trash come from hanging around blacks
> 
> aka: wiggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The illiterate, inbred whites that participated in the KKK and other cowardly white power groups didnt hang around Blacks. A vast majority of white trash think like you.  Everyone in the nation already knows that is the truth.  Why do they exist if whites are the superior race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two with your back and forth, are making for some good comedy relief I'm telling ya...LOL
> 
> Yall need to take this act on the road in order to find out if Saturday night live is looking for yall.
> 
> I bet Dave Chappelle could use this material big time, he is the best at this kind of satire that you two have going here. He is good at showing the idiocy that is found in it all. I love the one where he was the black KKK leader who was blind, and never knew he was black nor did they until he pulled that hood off, and the redneck in the crowd his head exploded....ROTFLMBO.
> 
> Getting to serious about this stuff will drive a person crazy, so yall need to lighten up, and just think about how there are people who are bad regardless of their color, and there are people who are good regardless of their color, I just wish the feds would understand this finally.
Click to expand...


Yeah Dave Chappelle's skit is a classic for sure. I'm glad you enjoyed the banter.  Its funny to me as well or I wouldnt do it.  I know its hard not to assign emotions and voices to the posts you see on here but in know way am I serious.  I just happen to enjoy frustrating racists.  Its like a sport to me.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Electing a black President is not an honorable thing that the society at large (including whites) has done, so you must be in the Michelle Obama (For the first time in my life, I am proud of my country), camp eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing to me that whites would feel that Blacks had any reason to be proud of their country as a whole prior to the POTUS being elected. Please explain why there was a reason for pride?  I was proud of the younger generation of people when he actually won but that pride didn't last long when *I saw the immediate, thinly veiled, racist attacks on President Obama. * This idiocy with the birth certificate and other politicians showing disrespect for the office of POTUS turned my stomach. This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Obama's thinly veiled inadvertent racist attacks on the nation, in which was revealed almost every time he decided to inject himself into an issue in which he didn't have all the facts on, but did it anyway in a careless & seemingly biased one sided manor ?
Click to expand...


I've never once seen or heard the POTUS advance or entertain the concept that the Black race was superior to anyone else. Can you post a link?  What is confounding to me is that presidents have frequently used issues in the news to express personal feelings for as long as I can remember. Why is it a problem if a Black president can relate to another black person?  He considers himself Black. What is so threatening about that?


----------



## Mac1958

Tank said:


> On average whites are much more superior then blacks.
> 
> Except for sports and crime




"...more superior" is incorrect phrasing.

You probably meant "than", not "then"

Either way, "... then..." should be "to"



Maybe sit out a few innings, huh?

.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.



Removed? Every single child in this country has access to a taxpayer funded education. Every child has access to taxpayer funded libraries. Every child can get some kind of taxpayer funded vocational training or go to college on taxpayer funded student loans (not including the various private programs like the UNCF). None of these are taken away from anyone based on race, creed, or color. 

Opportunity exists for every person in the US. The problem is not everyone take advantage of that opportunity, but it's never their fault. Someone always did it to them, somehow. 

If anyone is a failure in this country it is their own fault.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed? Every single child in this country has access to a taxpayer funded education. Every child has access to taxpayer funded libraries. Every child can get some kind of taxpayer funded vocational training or go to college on taxpayer funded student loans (not including the various private programs like the UNCF). None of these are taken away from anyone based on race, creed, or color.
> 
> Opportunity exists for every person in the US. The problem is not everyone take advantage of that opportunity, but it's never their fault. Someone always did it to them, somehow.
> 
> If anyone is a failure in this country it is their own fault.
Click to expand...


Yes. Removed as in racial prejudices.  Don't confuse my use of the word obstacle with "insurmountable obstacles".  My point is with institutionalized prejudice out of the way the road is cleared for everyone. The preparation, habits, and knowledge needed to successfully travel that road are easily learned.  its always the fault of the person that did not succeed by taking advantage of the opportunities.  However, lets not pretend that the road traveled for Black people has many more obstacles to overcome.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> However, lets not pretend that the road traveled for Black people has many more obstacles to overcome.


The biggest obstacle is their low IQ's


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This now feels more like another crumb tossed our way instead of the obstacles to full freedom and opportunity being removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed? Every single child in this country has access to a taxpayer funded education. Every child has access to taxpayer funded libraries. Every child can get some kind of taxpayer funded vocational training or go to college on taxpayer funded student loans (not including the various private programs like the UNCF). None of these are taken away from anyone based on race, creed, or color.
> 
> Opportunity exists for every person in the US. The problem is not everyone take advantage of that opportunity, but it's never their fault. Someone always did it to them, somehow.
> 
> If anyone is a failure in this country it is their own fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Removed as in racial prejudices.  Don't confuse my use of the word obstacle with "insurmountable obstacles".  My point is with institutionalized prejudice out of the way the road is cleared for everyone. The preparation, habits, and knowledge needed to successfully travel that road are easily learned.  its always the fault of the person that did not succeed by taking advantage of the opportunities.  However, lets not pretend that the road traveled for Black people has many more obstacles to overcome.
Click to expand...




I'm sorry, but this chasing & blaming ghost needs to be over in this nation finally. 

Yes there are cultures and religions that only want certain people to be members of or that they only include certain people who are in tune with their culture, belief system or ideologies, and some blacks are the same in their ways of thinking also, and then there are those that get along with just about anyone, but the main thing is keeping it all peaceful. That's what the laws are for (keeping the peace), and not allowing abuse to take place, so what more does anyone need or want I might ask ?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removed? Every single child in this country has access to a taxpayer funded education. Every child has access to taxpayer funded libraries. Every child can get some kind of taxpayer funded vocational training or go to college on taxpayer funded student loans (not including the various private programs like the UNCF). None of these are taken away from anyone based on race, creed, or color.
> 
> Opportunity exists for every person in the US. The problem is not everyone take advantage of that opportunity, but it's never their fault. Someone always did it to them, somehow.
> 
> If anyone is a failure in this country it is their own fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Removed as in racial prejudices.  Don't confuse my use of the word obstacle with "insurmountable obstacles".  My point is with institutionalized prejudice out of the way the road is cleared for everyone. The preparation, habits, and knowledge needed to successfully travel that road are easily learned.  its always the fault of the person that did not succeed by taking advantage of the opportunities.  However, lets not pretend that the road traveled for Black people has many more obstacles to overcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this chasing & blaming ghost needs to be over in this nation finally.
> 
> Yes there are cultures and religions that only want certain people to be members of or that they only include certain people who are in tune with their culture, belief system or ideologies, and some blacks are the same in their ways of thinking also, and then there are those that get along with just about anyone, but the main thing is keeping it all peaceful. That's what the laws are for (keeping the peace), and not allowing abuse to take place, so what more does anyone need or want I might ask ?
Click to expand...


Thats pretty easy to say if you are not Black.  I'm what a lot of people would consider successfully but I still see racism.  I just don't let racism keep me from doing what I have to do. However, I owe that to help I got along the way. Left to my own devices I probably would have wound up in the pen or dead at an early age. What i learned is that I had a lot of anger brought on because of a racist society. Once I learned to work my way around, over or through those obstacles I took off and became successful.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Once I learned to work my way around, over or through those obstacles I took off and became successful.


So why can't other ******* learn that?


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I learned to work my way around, over or through those obstacles I took off and became successful.
> 
> 
> 
> So why can't other ******* learn that?
Click to expand...


The only ****** I know is you.  Why cant you learn that?  Enlighten us.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Removed as in racial prejudices.  Don't confuse my use of the word obstacle with "insurmountable obstacles".  My point is with institutionalized prejudice out of the way the road is cleared for everyone. The preparation, habits, and knowledge needed to successfully travel that road are easily learned.  its always the fault of the person that did not succeed by taking advantage of the opportunities.  However, lets not pretend that the road traveled for Black people has many more obstacles to overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this chasing & blaming ghost needs to be over in this nation finally.
> 
> Yes there are cultures and religions that only want certain people to be members of or that they only include certain people who are in tune with their culture, belief system or ideologies, and some blacks are the same in their ways of thinking also, and then there are those that get along with just about anyone, but the main thing is keeping it all peaceful. That's what the laws are for (keeping the peace), and not allowing abuse to take place, so what more does anyone need or want I might ask ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats pretty easy to say if you are not Black.  I'm what a lot of people would consider successfully but I still see racism.  I just don't let racism keep me from doing what I have to do. However, I owe that to help I got along the way. Left to my own devices I probably would have wound up in the pen or dead at an early age. What i learned is that I had a lot of anger brought on because of a racist society. Once I learned to work my way around, over or through those obstacles I took off and became successful.
Click to expand...

Was it because of a racist society at large, or was it because of racism that you just happen to unfortunately run into in your life per some individuals in which you may have encountered ? This racism I'm sure was limited to that which you had wondered into in life, as found among those whom were unfortunately this way, and this was more than likely the case with you, instead of having an understanding that racism is carried within an individual, and not as a whole of society that you suggest here in your post, where as you think that most or maybe that all whites are racist in your mind thus making up this so called at large racist society you had to deal with in your life am I correct ? How old are you if I may ask ? It could all depend on your age as to what you had to deal with in your life that may have given you this perception on a society at large be it here or maybe there.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this chasing & blaming ghost needs to be over in this nation finally.
> 
> Yes there are cultures and religions that only want certain people to be members of or that they only include certain people who are in tune with their culture, belief system or ideologies, and some blacks are the same in their ways of thinking also, and then there are those that get along with just about anyone, but the main thing is keeping it all peaceful. That's what the laws are for (keeping the peace), and not allowing abuse to take place, so what more does anyone need or want I might ask ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty easy to say if you are not Black.  I'm what a lot of people would consider successfully but I still see racism.  I just don't let racism keep me from doing what I have to do. However, I owe that to help I got along the way. Left to my own devices I probably would have wound up in the pen or dead at an early age. What i learned is that I had a lot of anger brought on because of a racist society. Once I learned to work my way around, over or through those obstacles I took off and became successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it because of a racist society at large, or was it because of racism that you just happen to unfortunately run into in your life per some individuals in which you may have encountered ? This racism I'm sure was limited to that which you had wondered into in life, as found among those whom were unfortunately this way, and this was more than likely the case with you, instead of having an understanding that racism is carried within an individual, and not as a whole of society that you suggest here in your post, where as you think that most or maybe that all whites are racist in your mind thus making up this so called at large racist society you had to deal with in your life am I correct ? How old are you if I may ask ? It could all depend on your age as to what you had to deal with in your life that may have given you this perception on a society at large be it here or maybe there.
Click to expand...


My age is not the reason.  I wish it was. My school age daughters experience racism. Racism is buried so deep in our society I believe it escapes the notice of most Americans on a conscious level. Humans have a proven tendency for us to rely on the preponderance of imagery to define our opinions about our world.  Its slight and subliminal but if you understand marketing you can appreciate the enormous impact of the images presented to you. The saying "an image is worth a thousand words" is true since that is how we form our associations, perceptions, and thoughts. There was a landmark study conducted in the 40's with Black girls.  These girls picked white dolls over Black ones due to this constand barrage of racist imagery they experienced.  Back in 2005 this study was repeated.  There were slightly better results but still very little movement.

What Dolls Can Tell Us About Race in America - ABC News

Why does this "ban" on afrocentric hair styles and dress exist and considered unprofessional?

Why are Americans never really shown everyday examples of professional blacks but are inundated with sports stars, rappers,  and criminals?

Why is Black history month used to show the relatively brief time that Blacks were slaves or legally racially oppressed instead of our much longer history as builders of great civilizations? 

These images and or lack of positive ones affect the Black perception but also the perception of society at large.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Why does this "ban" on afrocentric hair styles and dress exist and considered unprofessional?



Because it's just not kosher in the business world. It'd be no different if I showed up in woad paint or a Viking helmet or a Roman toga.



> Why are Americans never really shown everyday examples of professional blacks but are inundated with sports stars, rappers,  and criminals?



The same reason Americans are shown white sports stars, musicians, and criminals. It sells. It doesn't mean they don't exist or are shunned or whatever. It just means there's no reason to show professionals most of the time. How many engineers do you see on TV regularly? How many mathematicians? Neil DeGrasse Tyson is the second most known scientist in the world and he's black. 



> Why is Black history month used to show the relatively brief time that Blacks were slaves or legally racially oppressed instead of our much longer history as builders of great civilizations?



Why should there be any [INSERT GROUP HERE] history instead of just history?


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this "ban" on afrocentric hair styles and dress exist and considered unprofessional?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's just not kosher in the business world. It'd be no different if I showed up in woad paint or a Viking helmet or a Roman toga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Americans never really shown everyday examples of professional blacks but are inundated with sports stars, rappers,  and criminals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same reason Americans are shown white sports stars, musicians, and criminals. It sells. It doesn't mean they don't exist or are shunned or whatever. It just means there's no reason to show professionals most of the time. How many engineers do you see on TV regularly? How many mathematicians? Neil DeGrasse Tyson is the second most known scientist in the world and he's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Black history month used to show the relatively brief time that Blacks were slaves or legally racially oppressed instead of our much longer history as builders of great civilizations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should there be any [INSERT GROUP HERE] history instead of just history?
Click to expand...


But why is it not kosher to have an afrocentric hairstyle or dress?  Whats wrong with it and who set the standard?  You cant just say its not kosher. Think a little harder.

How many TV shows are there that picture everyday life for whites in professional settings?  How many are there for Blacks?  Why if a Black person is included in the shows they are just a token addition.

There should be a Black history month precisely because of the reasons above.  Lack of positive Black imagery. Instead of focusing on victimhood why is it not focused on empowerment?


----------



## Steven_R

1) Business dress has evolved into what it is. Certain situations call for certain costumes. I don't wear black ties and tails to a mosh pit and I don't wear torn jeans and a "Who farted?" shirt to court. Business dress has evolved to mean certain things are acceptable and other aren't. I can't wear a doublet and breeches or lederhosen to a board meeting and expect to be taken seriously any more than you can wear a dashiki or loin cloth and hope to be taken seriously, regardless of what our ancestors wore.

2) Pretty much every sitcom shows white males ad fuck ups and retards to play off as a joke. Tokens get to be the straight man. In dramas, there are any number of blacks who aren't just drug dealers and pimps. As far as why there aren't more black centric shows, I'd have to chalk it up to demographics and advertising power. Hollywood is only about one color: green

3) I'm not interested in empowerment or feelings or any of that touchy-feely nonsense. I'm interested in accuracy.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> 1) Business dress has evolved into what it is. Certain situations call for certain costumes. I don't wear black ties and tails to a mosh pit and I don't wear torn jeans and a "Who farted?" shirt to court. Business dress has evolved to mean certain things are acceptable and other aren't. I can't wear a doublet and breeches or lederhosen to a board meeting and expect to be taken seriously any more than you can wear a dashiki or loin cloth and hope to be taken seriously, regardless of what our ancestors wore.
> 
> 2) Pretty much every sitcom shows white males ad fuck ups and retards to play off as a joke. Tokens get to be the straight man. In dramas, there are any number of blacks who aren't just drug dealers and pimps. As far as why there aren't more black centric shows, I'd have to chalk it up to demographics and advertising power. Hollywood is only about one color: green
> 
> 3) I'm not interested in empowerment or feelings or any of that touchy-feely nonsense. I'm interested in accuracy.



You are pretty much expressing a racist attitude right there.  How are you equating traditional afrocentric dress to a "who farted?" shirt?  Basically you are equating it with inferior dress. I noticed you avoided the question as to who set the standard. Business dress in the US has evolved to reflect a Eurocentric standard not a global standard.  You also completely avoided addressing the hair style issue.  What are your thoughts on that?

A sitcom is meant to be funny and an exaggeration of real life.  Its funny to think of a Black person as being straight laced.  Are you getting this?  I dont watch TV that much but what I do see is most Blacks are portrayed in a negative light, having a negative past or trouble with moral or ethical issues.  You are right about Hollywood liking green. Racism sells.

Most people understand we define ourselves through our history.  if you dont know your history its like a tree without roots.  If those roots consist of victimhood you end up with a weak root system. Why address this question at all if you don't care about it?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Business dress has evolved into what it is. Certain situations call for certain costumes. I don't wear black ties and tails to a mosh pit and I don't wear torn jeans and a "Who farted?" shirt to court. Business dress has evolved to mean certain things are acceptable and other aren't. I can't wear a doublet and breeches or lederhosen to a board meeting and expect to be taken seriously any more than you can wear a dashiki or loin cloth and hope to be taken seriously, regardless of what our ancestors wore.
> 
> 2) Pretty much every sitcom shows white males ad fuck ups and retards to play off as a joke. Tokens get to be the straight man. In dramas, there are any number of blacks who aren't just drug dealers and pimps. As far as why there aren't more black centric shows, I'd have to chalk it up to demographics and advertising power. Hollywood is only about one color: green
> 
> 3) I'm not interested in empowerment or feelings or any of that touchy-feely nonsense. I'm interested in accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty much expressing a racist attitude right there.  How are you equating traditional afrocentric dress to a "who farted?" shirt?  Basically you are equating it with inferior dress. I noticed you avoided the question as to who set the standard. Business dress in the US has evolved to reflect a Eurocentric standard not a global standard.  You also completely avoided addressing the hair style issue.  What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> A sitcom is meant to be funny and an exaggeration of real life.  Its funny to think of a Black person as being straight laced.  Are you getting this?  I dont watch TV that much but what I do see is most Blacks are portrayed in a negative light, having a negative past or trouble with moral or ethical issues.  You are right about Hollywood liking green. Racism sells.
> 
> Most people understand we define ourselves through our history.  if you dont know your history its like a tree without roots.  If those roots consist of victimhood you end up with a weak root system. Why address this question at all if you don't care about it?
Click to expand...

It could be that any thing that is said is construed by you as being racism in some way, so how does one truly reach a person like you in life or can you be reached at all is my thoughts ?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Business dress has evolved into what it is. Certain situations call for certain costumes. I don't wear black ties and tails to a mosh pit and I don't wear torn jeans and a "Who farted?" shirt to court. Business dress has evolved to mean certain things are acceptable and other aren't. I can't wear a doublet and breeches or lederhosen to a board meeting and expect to be taken seriously any more than you can wear a dashiki or loin cloth and hope to be taken seriously, regardless of what our ancestors wore.
> 
> 2) Pretty much every sitcom shows white males ad fuck ups and retards to play off as a joke. Tokens get to be the straight man. In dramas, there are any number of blacks who aren't just drug dealers and pimps. As far as why there aren't more black centric shows, I'd have to chalk it up to demographics and advertising power. Hollywood is only about one color: green
> 
> 3) I'm not interested in empowerment or feelings or any of that touchy-feely nonsense. I'm interested in accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty much expressing a racist attitude right there.  How are you equating traditional afrocentric dress to a "who farted?" shirt?  Basically you are equating it with inferior dress. I noticed you avoided the question as to who set the standard. Business dress in the US has evolved to reflect a Eurocentric standard not a global standard.  You also completely avoided addressing the hair style issue.  What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> A sitcom is meant to be funny and an exaggeration of real life.  Its funny to think of a Black person as being straight laced.  Are you getting this?  I dont watch TV that much but what I do see is most Blacks are portrayed in a negative light, having a negative past or trouble with moral or ethical issues.  You are right about Hollywood liking green. Racism sells.
> 
> Most people understand we define ourselves through our history.  if you dont know your history its like a tree without roots.  If those roots consist of victimhood you end up with a weak root system. Why address this question at all if you don't care about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be that any thing that is said is construed by you as being racism in some way, so how does one truly reach a person like you in life or can you be reached at all is my thoughts ?
Click to expand...


if you would be honest with yourself you would see what I am talking about.  Why did he equate afrocentric dress with a "who farted shirt"? its plain to me that its a racist attitude.  He obviously holds it in low regard.  its understandable because I know thats just how it is because racism is so embedded.  Its easy to get through to me.  I think what you really mean is "how do I convince you?".


----------



## Steven_R

I didn't equate a who farted shirt with whatever traditional African dress is. I wrote that there are times and places to wear certain outfits. I didn't define those cultural norms, they just are.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> I didn't equate a who farted shirt with whatever traditional African dress is. I wrote that there are times and places to wear certain outfits. I didn't define those cultural norms, they just are.



I agree there is a time and place to wear certain outfits.  I'm just pointing out that those that chose the standard have a Eurocentric view that excludes what others may feel is professional.  You personally didn't set the standard but as you say "it is what it is".  Thats exactly what I am speaking to.  its just some concept that you don't care to understand how it impacts someone from a different culture.  The subliminal or conscious message someone gets from another culture is that their style of dress is not up to par. Its embedded, unconscious racism.


----------



## Steven_R

Cultural norms, are cultural norms. I didn't set them, I don't have a say in them, they just are. But I also mentioned I can't get away with certain European historical garb in a boardroom either. My German relatives might get to wear lederhosen to Oktoberfest, but they don't get to wear them to apply for a bank loan and expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Cultural norms, are cultural norms. I didn't set them, I don't have a say in them, they just are. But I also mentioned I can't get away with certain European historical garb in a boardroom either. My German relatives might get to wear lederhosen to Oktoberfest, but they don't get to wear them to apply for a bank loan and expect to be taken seriously.



i'm not blaming you personally. It seems you are getting defensive and thats not my intent. Cultural norms are created and marketed to us. These norms are defined by the group in power.  Lets take it off of race.  Why are some cars marketed as "luxury" cars and considered better than any other car.  Both get you from point A to point B. Consciously or subliminally a Jag is deemed "better" than a Dodge Caravan.  We are "racist" in our views toward the Dodge Caravan. Does that make sense?


----------



## Steven_R

Not really, because some cars are better than others, both objectively and in various situations. That Jag and that Caravan are both technically cars, but they are good for different purposes. You aren't going to take the kids on a camping trip in the Jag as easily as you would in a Caravan. Likewise, you aren't going to impress your date when you show up in a Caravan like you would in a Jag.

Even beyond that, other than cargo and passage capability, that Jag blows away the Caravan in every category. Speed, acceleration, braking, handling, fuel efficiency, that Jag just is a better car than the Caravan, and that price tag shows it.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Business dress has evolved into what it is. Certain situations call for certain costumes. I don't wear black ties and tails to a mosh pit and I don't wear torn jeans and a "Who farted?" shirt to court. Business dress has evolved to mean certain things are acceptable and other aren't. I can't wear a doublet and breeches or lederhosen to a board meeting and expect to be taken seriously any more than you can wear a dashiki or loin cloth and hope to be taken seriously, regardless of what our ancestors wore.
> 
> 2) Pretty much every sitcom shows white males ad fuck ups and retards to play off as a joke. Tokens get to be the straight man. In dramas, there are any number of blacks who aren't just drug dealers and pimps. As far as why there aren't more black centric shows, I'd have to chalk it up to demographics and advertising power. Hollywood is only about one color: green
> 
> 3) I'm not interested in empowerment or feelings or any of that touchy-feely nonsense. I'm interested in accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty much expressing a racist attitude right there.  How are you equating traditional afrocentric dress to a "who farted?" shirt?  Basically you are equating it with inferior dress. I noticed you avoided the question as to who set the standard. Business dress in the US has evolved to reflect a Eurocentric standard not a global standard.  You also completely avoided addressing the hair style issue.  What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> A sitcom is meant to be funny and an exaggeration of real life.  Its funny to think of a Black person as being straight laced.  Are you getting this?  I dont watch TV that much but what I do see is most Blacks are portrayed in a negative light, having a negative past or trouble with moral or ethical issues.  You are right about Hollywood liking green. Racism sells.
> 
> Most people understand we define ourselves through our history.  if you dont know your history its like a tree without roots.  If those roots consist of victimhood you end up with a weak root system. Why address this question at all if you don't care about it?
Click to expand...


This first bit, I hate to say it but you're just being overly sensitive.

Number 1, he included in that list a who farted shirt, traditional afrocentric dress, and traditional German dress, and apparently dude's at least part German.  If he's including his own race's traditional garb in the same comparison, how is it that you can feel disrespected on a racial level?  He's shown as much respect for your peoples' tradition as he has for his own, after all.

Number 2, and again I hate to say this, but in terms of business attire in this country, wearing a loin cloth and dashiki to work (what an odd combo that would make!) is, for all intents and purposes, the same as wearing a who farted shirt to work.  Neither one will fly.

By saying this, I am in no way saying that traditional afrocentric wear is just some goofy shit, as is a who farted shirt.  I'm simply pointing out that neither is acceptable business attire in our culture.

You've made a lot of good points regarding imagery and promoting empowerment in stead of victimhood, but I gotta say. . . When oversensitivity leads to seeing racism in comparisons like this one, that in itself promotes victimhood.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate a who farted shirt with whatever traditional African dress is. I wrote that there are times and places to wear certain outfits. I didn't define those cultural norms, they just are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there is a time and place to wear certain outfits.  I'm just pointing out that those that chose the standard have a Eurocentric view that excludes what others may feel is professional.  You personally didn't set the standard but as you say "it is what it is".  Thats exactly what I am speaking to.  its just some concept that you don't care to understand how it impacts someone from a different culture.  The subliminal or conscious message someone gets from another culture is that their style of dress is not up to par. Its embedded, unconscious racism.
Click to expand...


If this level of unconscious racism is problematic for anyone, especially anyone born and raised in this country by people born and raised in this country, then I'm afraid that person is an emotional marshmallow who has much bigger issues to overcome than societal racism.

In the current financial world, traditional afrocentric dress is not considered business attire.  This, on some levels, implies that traditional afrocentric dress is inferior to the Eurocentric attire that is considered business formal or business casual, at least in the financial world.  You could take this as racist, or you could look at all the other sorts of garb that are considered similarly inferior.  Here's a short list.

Traditional German attire

Traditional Greek attire

Traditional Spanish attire

Traditional Hawaiian attire  (and, as a Hawaiian, I've never experienced even the slightest bit of emotional distress over this)

Traditional Brazilian attire

Traditional Native American attire

Colonial American attire (I'd love to show up to work with frilly cuffs, tight capri-length slacks with white socks, and a powdered wig!)

I won't keep going and turn this into a Spishak commercial, I trust that point's made.

Next, I could almost see people from other cultures taking issue with the fact that our business attire's decided by Eurocentric tastes and values. . . almost.  Quite frankly, though, you gotta accept at some point that you're living in a white-majority country and thusly, many of the country's standards are going to be decided by just such Eurocentric values.  That's the way of the world, not just ol' racist America.  The tastes and actions of the majority dictate the cultural norms.  Literally everyone on the planet needs to learn to accept this, though most people have.

If I moved to Japan and they demanded that I wear a kimono to business meetings (and I know that wouldn't happen, just fishing for an example), that would in no way contribute to me feeling like I wasn't getting a fair shake in their society.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Not really, because some cars are better than others, both objectively and in various situations. That Jag and that Caravan are both technically cars, but they are good for different purposes. You aren't going to take the kids on a camping trip in the Jag as easily as you would in a Caravan. Likewise, you aren't going to impress your date when you show up in a Caravan like you would in a Jag.
> 
> Even beyond that, other than cargo and passage capability, that Jag blows away the Caravan in every category. Speed, acceleration, braking, handling, fuel efficiency, that Jag just is a better car than the Caravan, and that price tag shows it.



My point is that "better" is a subjective term.  In this case the majority of people would take free Jag over a free Caravan because we are programmed to believe the Jag is better.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Business dress has evolved into what it is. Certain situations call for certain costumes. I don't wear black ties and tails to a mosh pit and I don't wear torn jeans and a "Who farted?" shirt to court. Business dress has evolved to mean certain things are acceptable and other aren't. I can't wear a doublet and breeches or lederhosen to a board meeting and expect to be taken seriously any more than you can wear a dashiki or loin cloth and hope to be taken seriously, regardless of what our ancestors wore.
> 
> 2) Pretty much every sitcom shows white males ad fuck ups and retards to play off as a joke. Tokens get to be the straight man. In dramas, there are any number of blacks who aren't just drug dealers and pimps. As far as why there aren't more black centric shows, I'd have to chalk it up to demographics and advertising power. Hollywood is only about one color: green
> 
> 3) I'm not interested in empowerment or feelings or any of that touchy-feely nonsense. I'm interested in accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty much expressing a racist attitude right there.  How are you equating traditional afrocentric dress to a "who farted?" shirt?  Basically you are equating it with inferior dress. I noticed you avoided the question as to who set the standard. Business dress in the US has evolved to reflect a Eurocentric standard not a global standard.  You also completely avoided addressing the hair style issue.  What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> A sitcom is meant to be funny and an exaggeration of real life.  Its funny to think of a Black person as being straight laced.  Are you getting this?  I dont watch TV that much but what I do see is most Blacks are portrayed in a negative light, having a negative past or trouble with moral or ethical issues.  You are right about Hollywood liking green. Racism sells.
> 
> Most people understand we define ourselves through our history.  if you dont know your history its like a tree without roots.  If those roots consist of victimhood you end up with a weak root system. Why address this question at all if you don't care about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This first bit, I hate to say it but you're just being overly sensitive.
> 
> Number 1, he included in that list a who farted shirt, traditional afrocentric dress, and traditional German dress, and apparently dude's at least part German.  If he's including his own race's traditional garb in the same comparison, how is it that you can feel disrespected on a racial level?  He's shown as much respect for your peoples' tradition as he has for his own, after all.
> 
> Number 2, and again I hate to say this, but in terms of business attire in this country, wearing a loin cloth and dashiki to work (what an odd combo that would make!) is, for all intents and purposes, the same as wearing a who farted shirt to work.  Neither one will fly.
> 
> By saying this, I am in no way saying that traditional afrocentric wear is just some goofy shit, as is a who farted shirt.  I'm simply pointing out that neither is acceptable business attire in our culture.
> 
> You've made a lot of good points regarding imagery and promoting empowerment in stead of victimhood, but I gotta say. . . When oversensitivity leads to seeing racism in comparisons like this one, that in itself promotes victimhood.
Click to expand...


I dont think its a matter of sensitivity. I dont feel disrespected either. I'm just pointing out that saying one style of dress is ridiculous when compared with a European standard is racist.  German is still considered European so the exclusion of a German specific outfit does not have quite the sting as it would to say a person from India.

Why is it that wearing a loin clothe and a dashiki wouldn't fly if that was traditional African business wear?  Can you give me one good reason other than "thats just not the way things are done"? Left out of this is the ban on the Afrocentric hairstyles.  if its not ingrained racism then what is it?  Please dont confuse my questions as being emotional.  I just want people to think of some real answers.  If you want to write it off as being sensitive then you are not being honest in your discussion.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty much expressing a racist attitude right there.  How are you equating traditional afrocentric dress to a "who farted?" shirt?  Basically you are equating it with inferior dress. I noticed you avoided the question as to who set the standard. Business dress in the US has evolved to reflect a Eurocentric standard not a global standard.  You also completely avoided addressing the hair style issue.  What are your thoughts on that?
> 
> A sitcom is meant to be funny and an exaggeration of real life.  Its funny to think of a Black person as being straight laced.  Are you getting this?  I dont watch TV that much but what I do see is most Blacks are portrayed in a negative light, having a negative past or trouble with moral or ethical issues.  You are right about Hollywood liking green. Racism sells.
> 
> Most people understand we define ourselves through our history.  if you dont know your history its like a tree without roots.  If those roots consist of victimhood you end up with a weak root system. Why address this question at all if you don't care about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This first bit, I hate to say it but you're just being overly sensitive.
> 
> Number 1, he included in that list a who farted shirt, traditional afrocentric dress, and traditional German dress, and apparently dude's at least part German.  If he's including his own race's traditional garb in the same comparison, how is it that you can feel disrespected on a racial level?  He's shown as much respect for your peoples' tradition as he has for his own, after all.
> 
> Number 2, and again I hate to say this, but in terms of business attire in this country, wearing a loin cloth and dashiki to work (what an odd combo that would make!) is, for all intents and purposes, the same as wearing a who farted shirt to work.  Neither one will fly.
> 
> By saying this, I am in no way saying that traditional afrocentric wear is just some goofy shit, as is a who farted shirt.  I'm simply pointing out that neither is acceptable business attire in our culture.
> 
> You've made a lot of good points regarding imagery and promoting empowerment in stead of victimhood, but I gotta say. . . When oversensitivity leads to seeing racism in comparisons like this one, that in itself promotes victimhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think its a matter of sensitivity. I dont feel disrespected either. I'm just pointing out that saying one style of dress is ridiculous when compared with a European standard is racist.  German is still considered European so the exclusion of a German specific outfit does not have quite the sting as it would to say a person from India.
> 
> Why is it that wearing a loin clothe and a dashiki wouldn't fly if that was traditional African business wear?  Can you give me one good reason other than "thats just not the way things are done"? Left out of this is the ban on the Afrocentric hairstyles.  if its not ingrained racism then what is it?  Please dont confuse my questions as being emotional.  I just want people to think of some real answers.  If you want to write it off as being sensitive then you are not being honest in your discussion.
Click to expand...


It definitely struck me as a sensitivity based position, but I'm willing to take you at your word, especially now that you've clarified a bit more.  I'm definitely not the type to disregard an argument 

As far as the clothing goes, I still don't see why you'd take it as an overall value judgement.  The reason that this is how we do things here is that it's always been a European majority country and so its primarily European customs that have emerged.  It's as simple as this:  If you go to a foreign land and engage in formal functions, expect that to mean that you have to conform to their formal standards.  When in rome.  If you're from India and you feel a "sting" when you're told that you can't wear a sari to the board meeting, then I'm sorry, but you are indeed too sensitive.  That's the way of the world and it has nothing to do with viewing others or their customs as inferior.  If I wish someone a Merry Christmas, there's no unspoken implication that I think any less of Kwanza.  It's just not the custom I practice because I didn't grow up anywhere where it was particularly common.

If you want to get down to it, I think -all- dress codes are silly on a philosophical level.  Anything that doesn't affect a person's capacity to do their job or adversely affect those around them shouldn't even be taken into consideration (at least once they've established said capacity.  When you're trying to decide who to hire based on a written ap and a single meeting, you kinda gotta go with an overall impression based on very little).  If Mr.  Accountant can bang out his numbers just as efficiently in some swim trunks and a bullet proof vest as he can in a business suit, then fuck it.  I say let him wear it.

That said, stupid as I find most dress codes, one thing I don't see is any racial disparagement.

As far as the hair goes, same kinda thing.  Whatever hair style you have, in most formal business settings, can't be too outlandish.  If you sport an afro that's within certain proportions, I can't imagine there's a lot of problem in the workplace.  If your afro stands a foot off your head and extends out past your shoulders, yeah, that might be a little outlandish for the business place.  Not because of the texture, mind you, just the size.

Likewise, if I grew my hair out it'd look like Palomalu's shit in those shampoo commercials.  Wouldn't fly in the board room.

Neither would a white guy's 18 inch Mohawk.

This has nothing to do with race, it has to do with big hair being distracting and off-putting, at least in the eyes of most of the business community.  People of all races are expected to keep their hair styles low key and neat in the board room.  If one takes that as a slight against their native culture, then, again, they are indeed overly sensitive.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> This first bit, I hate to say it but you're just being overly sensitive.
> 
> Number 1, he included in that list a who farted shirt, traditional afrocentric dress, and traditional German dress, and apparently dude's at least part German.  If he's including his own race's traditional garb in the same comparison, how is it that you can feel disrespected on a racial level?  He's shown as much respect for your peoples' tradition as he has for his own, after all.
> 
> Number 2, and again I hate to say this, but in terms of business attire in this country, wearing a loin cloth and dashiki to work (what an odd combo that would make!) is, for all intents and purposes, the same as wearing a who farted shirt to work.  Neither one will fly.
> 
> By saying this, I am in no way saying that traditional afrocentric wear is just some goofy shit, as is a who farted shirt.  I'm simply pointing out that neither is acceptable business attire in our culture.
> 
> You've made a lot of good points regarding imagery and promoting empowerment in stead of victimhood, but I gotta say. . . When oversensitivity leads to seeing racism in comparisons like this one, that in itself promotes victimhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its a matter of sensitivity. I dont feel disrespected either. I'm just pointing out that saying one style of dress is ridiculous when compared with a European standard is racist.  German is still considered European so the exclusion of a German specific outfit does not have quite the sting as it would to say a person from India.
> 
> Why is it that wearing a loin clothe and a dashiki wouldn't fly if that was traditional African business wear?  Can you give me one good reason other than "thats just not the way things are done"? Left out of this is the ban on the Afrocentric hairstyles.  if its not ingrained racism then what is it?  Please dont confuse my questions as being emotional.  I just want people to think of some real answers.  If you want to write it off as being sensitive then you are not being honest in your discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It definitely struck me as a sensitivity based position, but I'm willing to take you at your word, especially now that you've clarified a bit more.  I'm definitely not the type to disregard an argument
> 
> As far as the clothing goes, I still don't see why you'd take it as an overall value judgement.  The reason that this is how we do things here is that it's always been a European majority country and so its primarily European customs that have emerged.  It's as simple as this:  If you go to a foreign land and engage in formal functions, expect that to mean that you have to conform to their formal standards.  When in rome.  If you're from India and you feel a "sting" when you're told that you can't wear a sari to the board meeting, then I'm sorry, but you are indeed too sensitive.  That's the way of the world and it has nothing to do with viewing others or their customs as inferior.  If I wish someone a Merry Christmas, there's no unspoken implication that I think any less of Kwanza.  It's just not the custom I practice because I didn't grow up anywhere where it was particularly common.
> 
> If you want to get down to it, I think -all- dress codes are silly on a philosophical level.  Anything that doesn't affect a person's capacity to do their job or adversely affect those around them shouldn't even be taken into consideration (at least once they've established said capacity.  When you're trying to decide who to hire based on a written ap and a single meeting, you kinda gotta go with an overall impression based on very little).  If Mr.  Accountant can bang out his numbers just as efficiently in some swim trunks and a bullet proof vest as he can in a business suit, then fuck it.  I say let him wear it.
> 
> That said, stupid as I find most dress codes, one thing I don't see is any racial disparagement.
> 
> As far as the hair goes, same kinda thing.  Whatever hair style you have, in most formal business settings, can't be too outlandish.  If you sport an afro that's within certain proportions, I can't imagine there's a lot of problem in the workplace.  If your afro stands a foot off your head and extends out past your shoulders, yeah, that might be a little outlandish for the business place.  Not because of the texture, mind you, just the size.
> 
> Likewise, if I grew my hair out it'd look like Palomalu's shit in those shampoo commercials.  Wouldn't fly in the board room.
> 
> Neither would a white guy's 18 inch Mohawk.
> 
> This has nothing to do with race, it has to do with big hair being distracting and off-putting, at least in the eyes of most of the business community.  People of all races are expected to keep their hair styles low key and neat in the board room.  If one takes that as a slight against their native culture, then, again, they are indeed overly sensitive.
Click to expand...


I dont take it a a conscious value judgement in all cases.  I do see it as a value judgement programmed into our societies thinking and constantly reinforced.  The fact that this country was founded by Europeans is precisely my point.  Those norms are ingrained in white societies way of thinking and there is no tolerance or understanding that other groups dont hold the same norms.  Human nature dictates that you think "your way" is the right way or you wouldnt be able to rationalize your position to yourself.

As far as hair goes I'm speaking about dreds or braids more so than Afros.  Those are very Afrocentric hair styles while your example of a mohawk cuts across all races.  i wouldnt be surprised to find any race with a mohawk.  i would be very surprised to see say an Asian with cornrows.  I dont take it as a slight unless I see the disdain.  Why you consider that overly sensitive is a curiosity to me.  If I showed disdain for white men with male pattern baldness not just shaving off all their hair would you consider that a racial slight?  Its very distracting and off putting.


----------



## jwoodie

Anyone who, in a business setting, departs from established norms for appearance does so for the purpose of calling attention to his personal characteristics, be it race, sex, religion, orientation, etc.  You can't legitimately claim discrimination by others when you are the instigator of that discrimination.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its a matter of sensitivity. I dont feel disrespected either. I'm just pointing out that saying one style of dress is ridiculous when compared with a European standard is racist.  German is still considered European so the exclusion of a German specific outfit does not have quite the sting as it would to say a person from India.
> 
> Why is it that wearing a loin clothe and a dashiki wouldn't fly if that was traditional African business wear?  Can you give me one good reason other than "thats just not the way things are done"? Left out of this is the ban on the Afrocentric hairstyles.  if its not ingrained racism then what is it?  Please dont confuse my questions as being emotional.  I just want people to think of some real answers.  If you want to write it off as being sensitive then you are not being honest in your discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely struck me as a sensitivity based position, but I'm willing to take you at your word, especially now that you've clarified a bit more.  I'm definitely not the type to disregard an argument
> 
> As far as the clothing goes, I still don't see why you'd take it as an overall value judgement.  The reason that this is how we do things here is that it's always been a European majority country and so its primarily European customs that have emerged.  It's as simple as this:  If you go to a foreign land and engage in formal functions, expect that to mean that you have to conform to their formal standards.  When in rome.  If you're from India and you feel a "sting" when you're told that you can't wear a sari to the board meeting, then I'm sorry, but you are indeed too sensitive.  That's the way of the world and it has nothing to do with viewing others or their customs as inferior.  If I wish someone a Merry Christmas, there's no unspoken implication that I think any less of Kwanza.  It's just not the custom I practice because I didn't grow up anywhere where it was particularly common.
> 
> If you want to get down to it, I think -all- dress codes are silly on a philosophical level.  Anything that doesn't affect a person's capacity to do their job or adversely affect those around them shouldn't even be taken into consideration (at least once they've established said capacity.  When you're trying to decide who to hire based on a written ap and a single meeting, you kinda gotta go with an overall impression based on very little).  If Mr.  Accountant can bang out his numbers just as efficiently in some swim trunks and a bullet proof vest as he can in a business suit, then fuck it.  I say let him wear it.
> 
> That said, stupid as I find most dress codes, one thing I don't see is any racial disparagement.
> 
> As far as the hair goes, same kinda thing.  Whatever hair style you have, in most formal business settings, can't be too outlandish.  If you sport an afro that's within certain proportions, I can't imagine there's a lot of problem in the workplace.  If your afro stands a foot off your head and extends out past your shoulders, yeah, that might be a little outlandish for the business place.  Not because of the texture, mind you, just the size.
> 
> Likewise, if I grew my hair out it'd look like Palomalu's shit in those shampoo commercials.  Wouldn't fly in the board room.
> 
> Neither would a white guy's 18 inch Mohawk.
> 
> This has nothing to do with race, it has to do with big hair being distracting and off-putting, at least in the eyes of most of the business community.  People of all races are expected to keep their hair styles low key and neat in the board room.  If one takes that as a slight against their native culture, then, again, they are indeed overly sensitive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont take it a a conscious value judgement in all cases.  I do see it as a value judgement programmed into our societies thinking and constantly reinforced.  The fact that this country was founded by Europeans is precisely my point.  Those norms are ingrained in white societies way of thinking and there is no tolerance or understanding that other groups dont hold the same norms.  Human nature dictates that you think "your way" is the right way or you wouldnt be able to rationalize your position to yourself.
> 
> As far as hair goes I'm speaking about dreds or braids more so than Afros.  Those are very Afrocentric hair styles while your example of a mohawk cuts across all races.  i wouldnt be surprised to find any race with a mohawk.  i would be very surprised to see say an Asian with cornrows.  I dont take it as a slight unless I see the disdain.  Why you consider that overly sensitive is a curiosity to me.  If I showed disdain for white men with male pattern baldness not just shaving off all their hair would you consider that a racial slight?  Its very distracting and off putting.
Click to expand...


Okay, long story short, the accepted cultural norms in this country are largely Eurocentric.  On this we agree.  Whether the motivation is that other culture's norms are inferior is arguable, but, at least in my opinion, largely irrelevant.

Perhaps there are black people that feel slighted because they can't wear braids in their company of employment's board meetings and have to get a hair cut.

Perhaps there are fat people that feel slighted because they have to wear slacks and tuck in a collared shirt which, on pear shaped dudes, looks silly as fuck.

Maybe there's hasidic Jews who feel slighted because, to be cooks, they have to hide their beards and curly sideburns in hair nets while they work.

There's people from places all over the world whose cultures value a man's natural musk, and who don't see any need to wear deodorant.  They don't typically get to work behind the perfume counter at Macy's.

Ultimately, that's the way of the world.  The vast majority of employment fields out there require, for reasons sometimes valid and sometimes purely cultural, people's appearance, hygiene, and dress code to fall into a given range of options.

Now, I'm not saying that -your- reasons for viewing the cause behind many of these standards as ingrained racism (to the extent of actively viewing other cultures' standards as inferior) are emotional.  In fact, to some extent, I'd wager that your assessment is correct.

I will say, however, that anyone who views it as a significant problem that the standards of dress and hairstyle (and hygiene) required of them for their chosen field of employment are exclusive of their native culture's commonly accepted standards of the same -is- overly sensitive and emotional.  All a job is for the vast majority of people out there is a list of shit you have to do that you wouldn't normally be doing otherwise.

Also, I HAVE THAT SAME ISSUE WITH THE HALO HAIR CUT!  Lol!

Personally, I don't like how my hair goes, but I also have a condition common to pacific islanders that I call peanut head (my cranium doesn't protrude as far in the back as the average) so for awhile I was afraid to just buzz my shit.  Always told myself, though, that if I started to lose my hair, I'd have some God damn dignity and just get rid of all of it.

Ended up getting tired of trying to deal with my hair and got rid of it last year.  I actually dig the look.

But yeah. . . not a fan of the halo.  I'll accept it without saying anything to those who sport 'em, but I don't approve.  Not a comb over, tho.  Then I can't keep it to myself.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

This thread has become incredibly silly. 
People may (or may not) make value judgments that reflect the culture into which they were born and/or raised. There is nothing racist about that. Culture and race are *not *the same thing. Americans (of all races) that were born and raised here are obviously not part of African or German culture and it is silly to pretend otherwise. *All *of our ancestors wore outfits that would draw laughter today.


----------



## beagle9

It appears maybe that you have a problem with an Eurocentric view, so I ask you is this not racism of some kind or sort on your part ? What's wrong with an Eurocentric view ?  Do you extend your racist attitude to include that which is defined as an anti-Eurocentric view also in the world ? What is an African American or the (black) African view in the world ? Is it conquest or domination eventually, and this instead of assimilation to be the norms and/or goal over all ?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> It appears maybe that you have a problem with an Eurocentric view, so I ask you is this not racism of some kind or sort on your part ? What's wrong with an Eurocentric view ?  Do you extend your racist attitude to include that which is defined as an anti-Eurocentric view also in the world ? What is an African American or the (black) African view in the world ? Is it conquest or domination eventually, and this instead of assimilation to be the norms and/or goal over all ?



Racism is believing your "race" is superior.  Since I know that we are all one race I am not racist.  The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks.  It has proven to be so full of lies that you dont know what the truth is now.  I know of no "goal" to dominate the earth by Black people.  The true history of the world should be taught instead of pretending "white people" were the only ones that created and did anything of significance.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't equate a who farted shirt with whatever traditional African dress is. I wrote that there are times and places to wear certain outfits. I didn't define those cultural norms, they just are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there is a time and place to wear certain outfits.  I'm just pointing out that those that chose the standard have a Eurocentric view that excludes what others may feel is professional.  You personally didn't set the standard but as you say "it is what it is".  Thats exactly what I am speaking to.  its just some concept that you don't care to understand how it impacts someone from a different culture.  The subliminal or conscious message someone gets from another culture is that their style of dress is not up to par. Its embedded, unconscious racism.
Click to expand...


We all come from different cultures.
If we live in tge USA then we should adhere to us culture and laws.
If that offends anyone, they can always fuck off and move to whatever shithole they choose to practice their backward culture.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears maybe that you have a problem with an Eurocentric view, so I ask you is this not racism of some kind or sort on your part ? What's wrong with an Eurocentric view ?  Do you extend your racist attitude to include that which is defined as an anti-Eurocentric view also in the world ? What is an African American or the (black) African view in the world ? Is it conquest or domination eventually, and this instead of assimilation to be the norms and/or goal over all ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is believing your "race" is superior.  Since I know that we are all one race I am not racist.  The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks.  It has proven to be so full of lies that you dont know what the truth is now.  I know of no "goal" to dominate the earth by Black people.  The true history of the world should be taught instead of pretending "white people" were the only ones that created and did anything of significance.
Click to expand...


No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist. 
I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears maybe that you have a problem with an Eurocentric view, so I ask you is this not racism of some kind or sort on your part ? What's wrong with an Eurocentric view ?  Do you extend your racist attitude to include that which is defined as an anti-Eurocentric view also in the world ? What is an African American or the (black) African view in the world ? Is it conquest or domination eventually, and this instead of assimilation to be the norms and/or goal over all ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is believing your "race" is superior.  Since I know that we are all one race I am not racist.  The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks.  It has proven to be so full of lies that you dont know what the truth is now.  I know of no "goal" to dominate the earth by Black people.  The true history of the world should be taught instead of pretending "white people" were the only ones that created and did anything of significance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist.
> I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?
Click to expand...


Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is believing your "race" is superior.  Since I know that we are all one race I am not racist.  The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks.  It has proven to be so full of lies that you dont know what the truth is now.  I know of no "goal" to dominate the earth by Black people.  The true history of the world should be taught instead of pretending "white people" were the only ones that created and did anything of significance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist.
> I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
Click to expand...


Translation, it's ok to enslave whites.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is believing your "race" is superior.  Since I know that we are all one race I am not racist.  The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks.  It has proven to be so full of lies that you dont know what the truth is now.  I know of no "goal" to dominate the earth by Black people.  The true history of the world should be taught instead of pretending "white people" were the only ones that created and did anything of significance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist.
> I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
Click to expand...


_From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
 Racism, also sometimes called racialism, is generally defined as actions, practices, or beliefs that consider the human species to be divided into races with shared traits, abilities, or qualities, such as personality, intellect, morality, or other cultural behavioral characteristics, and especially the belief that races can be ranked as inherently superior or inferior to others, *or that members of different races should be treated differently.[1][2]*The exact definition of racism is controversial both because there is little scholarly agreement about the meaning of the concept "race", and because there is also little agreement about what does and doesn't constitute discrimination. Critics argue that the term is applied differentially, with a focus on such prejudices by whites, and defining mere observations of racial differences as racism.[3] Some definitions would have it that any assumption that a person's behavior would be influenced by their racial categorization is racist, regardless of whether the action is intentionally harmful or pejorative._

If you intended to discuss the Eurocentric viewpoint *of history * you should written it as such not just Eurocentric viewpoint. 


"_The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks"_Please feel free to try to prove that there is anything factual in your statement above. I suspect that it is nothing but opinion and a racist one at that. Why else pose a difference between Blacks and Whites who enslave Blacks? I have been of the opinion that history shows that most Black slaves in America were either born into slavery or enslaved mostly by other Blacks and Browns. Is this untrue? Why does it matter?
_If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time._

I know no such thing nor do I believe that to be true.


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist.
> I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
> Racism, also sometimes called racialism, is generally defined as actions, practices, or beliefs that consider the human species to be divided into races with shared traits, abilities, or qualities, such as personality, intellect, morality, or other cultural behavioral characteristics, and *especially the belief that races can be ranked as inherently superior or inferior to others*, or that members of different races should be treated differently.[1][2]The exact definition of racism is controversial both because there is little scholarly agreement about the meaning of the concept "race", and because there is also little agreement about what does and doesn't constitute discrimination. Critics argue that the term is applied differentially, with a focus on such prejudices by whites, and defining mere observations of racial differences as racism.[3] Some definitions would have it that any assumption that a person's behavior would be influenced by their racial categorization is racist, regardless of whether the action is intentionally harmful or pejorative._
> 
> If you intended to discuss the Eurocentric viewpoint *of history * you should written it as such not just Eurocentric viewpoint.
> 
> 
> "_The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks"_Please feel free to try to prove that there is anything factual in your statement above. I suspect that it is nothing but opinion and a racist one at that. Why else pose a difference between Blacks and Whites who enslave Blacks? I have been of the opinion that history shows that most Black slaves in America were either born into slavery or enslaved mostly by other Blacks and Browns. Is this untrue? Why does it matter?
> _If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time._
> 
> I know no such thing nor do I believe that to be true.
Click to expand...


You bolded the wrong part of the explanation so at best you are only slightly wrong but i fixed it for you.  Please point out where I made a difference between black and white slavery.  The only difference I made was the slavery specifically practised in the US specifically the south.  Whites enslaved other whites and blacks but it was always more of an indentured servitude.  I specifically meant a Eurocentric view.  Whites along with Blacks have been indoctrinated in lies about history, the present and probably the future as it relates to Black inferiority and White superiority.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
> Racism, also sometimes called racialism, is generally defined as actions, practices, or beliefs that consider the human species to be divided into races with shared traits, abilities, or qualities, such as personality, intellect, morality, or other cultural behavioral characteristics, and *especially the belief that races can be ranked as inherently superior or inferior to others*, or that members of different races should be treated differently.[1][2]The exact definition of racism is controversial both because there is little scholarly agreement about the meaning of the concept "race", and because there is also little agreement about what does and doesn't constitute discrimination. Critics argue that the term is applied differentially, with a focus on such prejudices by whites, and defining mere observations of racial differences as racism.[3] Some definitions would have it that any assumption that a person's behavior would be influenced by their racial categorization is racist, regardless of whether the action is intentionally harmful or pejorative._
> 
> If you intended to discuss the Eurocentric viewpoint *of history * you should written it as such not just Eurocentric viewpoint.
> 
> 
> "_The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks"_Please feel free to try to prove that there is anything factual in your statement above. I suspect that it is nothing but opinion and a racist one at that. Why else pose a difference between Blacks and Whites who enslave Blacks? I have been of the opinion that history shows that most Black slaves in America were either born into slavery or enslaved mostly by other Blacks and Browns. Is this untrue? Why does it matter?
> _If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time._
> 
> I know no such thing nor do I believe that to be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bolded the wrong part of the explanation so at best you are only slightly wrong but i fixed it for you.  Please point out where I made a difference between black and white slavery.  The only difference I made was the slavery specifically practised in the US specifically the south.  Whites enslaved other whites and blacks but it was always more of an indentured servitude.  I specifically meant a Eurocentric view.  Whites along with Blacks have been indoctrinated in lies about history, the present and probably the future as it relates to Black inferiority and White superiority.
Click to expand...

OK, so who has schooled you in life towards your views on history and racism etc. ???? Do tell, because we all would love to know where it is that you are coming in from, otherwise say we are all in a room where there are many doors, and you have walked in from one of those doors, now is it that your views could be skewed, biased or slanted in life all depending on what door you have come in from, and you don't realize this maybe ? How is that you are so sure about what you have been taught or what you have learned to be truth in your life, while on the other hand you accuse others of lies and untruths as according to you and your understanding of things, so how can we trust you then ?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racism is believing your "race" is superior.  Since I know that we are all one race I am not racist.  The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks.  It has proven to be so full of lies that you dont know what the truth is now.  I know of no "goal" to dominate the earth by Black people.  The true history of the world should be taught instead of pretending "white people" were the only ones that created and did anything of significance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist.
> I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
Click to expand...


if one were to use you as an example the reason blacks complain about slavery is to keep whites perpetually indebted. race based extortion.

it's worked in the past but will soon die a slow death.and........

one could easily make the case that the superior race enslaved the inferior race.

wanna go there?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> _From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
> Racism, also sometimes called racialism, is generally defined as actions, practices, or beliefs that consider the human species to be divided into races with shared traits, abilities, or qualities, such as personality, intellect, morality, or other cultural behavioral characteristics, and *especially the belief that races can be ranked as inherently superior or inferior to others*, or that members of different races should be treated differently.[1][2]The exact definition of racism is controversial both because there is little scholarly agreement about the meaning of the concept "race", and because there is also little agreement about what does and doesn't constitute discrimination. Critics argue that the term is applied differentially, with a focus on such prejudices by whites, and defining mere observations of racial differences as racism.[3] Some definitions would have it that any assumption that a person's behavior would be influenced by their racial categorization is racist, regardless of whether the action is intentionally harmful or pejorative._
> 
> If you intended to discuss the Eurocentric viewpoint *of history * you should written it as such not just Eurocentric viewpoint.
> 
> 
> "_The problem I have with the Eurocentric point of view is that it was cultivated and crafted specifically to absolve whites in the US and other countries of paradox of enslaving Blacks"_Please feel free to try to prove that there is anything factual in your statement above. I suspect that it is nothing but opinion and a racist one at that. Why else pose a difference between Blacks and Whites who enslave Blacks? I have been of the opinion that history shows that most Black slaves in America were either born into slavery or enslaved mostly by other Blacks and Browns. Is this untrue? Why does it matter?
> _If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time._
> 
> I know no such thing nor do I believe that to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bolded the wrong part of the explanation so at best you are only slightly wrong but i fixed it for you.  Please point out where I made a difference between black and white slavery.  The only difference I made was the slavery specifically practised in the US specifically the south.  Whites enslaved other whites and blacks but it was always more of an indentured servitude.  I specifically meant a Eurocentric view.  Whites along with Blacks have been indoctrinated in lies about history, the present and probably the future as it relates to Black inferiority and White superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so who has schooled you in life towards your views on history and racism etc. ???? Do tell, because we all would love to know where it is that you are coming in from, otherwise say we are all in a room where there are many doors, and you have walked in from one of those doors, now is it that your views could be skewed, biased or slanted in life all depending on what door you have come in from, and you don't realize this maybe ? How is that you are so sure about what you have been taught or what you have learned to be truth in your life, while on the other hand you accuse others of lies and untruths as according to you and your understanding of things, so how can we trust you then ?
Click to expand...


Its not just me or it would not be that much of an issue.  Its a lot of people.  They dont dont know true history. I say this because it not a debate on what I was taught and what I find out that schools are still teaching.  Its a blatant lie CC discovered America.  He thought til his dying day he had hit India and actually never set foot on the American continent.  I could understand your argument if that was not a fact and I had no proof.  If this story is untrue and recognized as so why are people still teaching it?  I'm not asking you to trust me.  You are either going to believe or you wont.  I'm more concerned with Black people understanding the truth because it seems to me only open minded white people actually research this stuff anyway.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "superior" isn't correct. The idea that people should be treated differently because of their race is racist.
> I don't think you have a clue what a "Eurocentric point of view" is and I certainly don't think you know any thing about it's "cultivation. Are you trying to claim that all Europeans are white and plan to dominate the Earth? Are Blacks who enslave Blacks nicer than Whites who do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if one were to use you as an example the reason blacks complain about slavery is to keep whites perpetually indebted. race based extortion.
> 
> it's worked in the past but will soon die a slow death.and........
> 
> one could easily make the case that the superior race enslaved the inferior race.
> 
> wanna go there?
Click to expand...



Maybe I'm not making myself clear.  You can go where you choose.  I dont follow people so go ahead and take a hike.  Like I said there is no superior race but if you do want to debate on what group is responsible for the knowledge base our current civilization is based on go ahead and give it a try if you dont mind being embarrassed.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before trying to correct me at least check your dictionary.  It plainly states that it is a belief that a race is superior. I have more than a clue what a Eurocentric point of view is because I was indoctrinated with it formally from the moment I hit the school system.  I was told Christopher Columbus discovered America when its a blatant lie. Cultivated in the context I used it means refined or polished.  Are you really that ignorant or just pretending to be?  Thats twice now you could have avoided embarrassing yourself simply by looking at a dictionary. If you knew anything about slavery at all you would know the type of slavery that was practiced in the US and some other places was entirely different than that practiced before that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if one were to use you as an example the reason blacks complain about slavery is to keep whites perpetually indebted. race based extortion.
> 
> it's worked in the past but will soon die a slow death.and........
> 
> one could easily make the case that the superior race enslaved the inferior race.
> 
> wanna go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not making myself clear.  You can go where you choose.  I dont follow people so go ahead and take a hike.  Like I said there is no superior race but if you do want to debate on what group is responsible for the knowledge base our current civilization is based on go ahead and give it a try if you dont mind being embarrassed.
Click to expand...


So to you, the creepy ass cracker is not a race.
Just a fun thing to kill, correct?
Sociopath nazi genocidal maniac.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if one were to use you as an example the reason blacks complain about slavery is to keep whites perpetually indebted. race based extortion.
> 
> it's worked in the past but will soon die a slow death.and........
> 
> one could easily make the case that the superior race enslaved the inferior race.
> 
> wanna go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not making myself clear.  You can go where you choose.  I dont follow people so go ahead and take a hike.  Like I said there is no superior race but if you do want to debate on what group is responsible for the knowledge base our current civilization is based on go ahead and give it a try if you dont mind being embarrassed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to you, the creepy ass cracker is not a race.
> Just a fun thing to kill, correct?
> Sociopath nazi genocidal maniac.
Click to expand...


Yes. If you are a creepy ass cracka I would not cry if you were exterminated.  Please dont twist my words to mean white people.  I mean crackas.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm not making myself clear.  You can go where you choose.  I dont follow people so go ahead and take a hike.  Like I said there is no superior race but if you do want to debate on what group is responsible for the knowledge base our current civilization is based on go ahead and give it a try if you dont mind being embarrassed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to you, the creepy ass cracker is not a race.
> Just a fun thing to kill, correct?
> Sociopath nazi genocidal maniac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. If you are a creepy ass cracka I would not cry if you were exterminated.  Please dont twist my words to mean white people.  I mean crackas.
Click to expand...


Define cracker , bet you can't.

I am absolutely not a cracker lets see if you can accurately show why you would say I am.

You hate all whites.
Just like your messiah does.
You are more racist than the hate filled supremacist Al Sharpton.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to you, the creepy ass cracker is not a race.
> Just a fun thing to kill, correct?
> Sociopath nazi genocidal maniac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If you are a creepy ass cracka I would not cry if you were exterminated.  Please dont twist my words to mean white people.  I mean crackas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define cracker , bet you can't.
> 
> I am absolutely not a cracker lets see if you can accurately show why you would say I am.
> 
> You hate all whites.
> Just like your messiah does.
> You are more racist than the hate filled supremacist Al Sharpton.
Click to expand...


I would call a cracka a white person that has hate for people of color and supports any crimes done against those people. I dont know if you are in fact a cracka.  You sound more like a white person in denial that crackas exist.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If you are a creepy ass cracka I would not cry if you were exterminated.  Please dont twist my words to mean white people.  I mean crackas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define cracker , bet you can't.
> 
> I am absolutely not a cracker lets see if you can accurately show why you would say I am.
> 
> You hate all whites.
> Just like your messiah does.
> You are more racist than the hate filled supremacist Al Sharpton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would call a cracka a white person that has hate for people of color and supports any crimes done against those people. I dont know if you are in fact a cracka.  You sound more like a white person in denial that crackas exist.
Click to expand...

Cracker.
A settler in Florida who would crack a whip whilst rounding up cattle.
A nickname given by the local Seminole Indians.
Recently a racist epithet used by black supremacists to dehumanize the subhuman white race.

What do you call a black person who denies that black on white race crimes run at 17 to one over white on black race crimes?

The last racially motivated killing of a black in the USA happened 50 years ago.
The last racially motivated killing of a subhuman by a supremacist black happened this year.
13 month old racist , creepy assed cracker one percenter, stalking a couple of innocent human beings from his stroller.
The hero of liberalism, deMarquis Elkins, taught that subhuman NRA **** a lesson!!
Shot the racist fuck in the fucking face, killed that subhuman piece of trash!!!

You still sipping champagne over that one?

What do you call a person of color who hates subhumans?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define cracker , bet you can't.
> 
> I am absolutely not a cracker lets see if you can accurately show why you would say I am.
> 
> You hate all whites.
> Just like your messiah does.
> You are more racist than the hate filled supremacist Al Sharpton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would call a cracka a white person that has hate for people of color and supports any crimes done against those people. I dont know if you are in fact a cracka.  You sound more like a white person in denial that crackas exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cracker.
> A settler in Florida who would crack a whip whilst rounding up cattle.
> A nickname given by the local Seminole Indians.
> Recently a racist epithet used by black supremacists to dehumanize the subhuman white race.
> 
> What do you call a black person who denies that black on white race crimes run at 17 to one over white on black race crimes?
> 
> The last racially motivated killing of a black in the USA happened 50 years ago.
> The last racially motivated killing of a subhuman by a supremacist black happened this year.
> 13 month old racist , creepy assed cracker one percenter, stalking a couple of innocent human beings from his stroller.
> The hero of liberalism, deMarquis Elkins, taught that subhuman NRA **** a lesson!!
> Shot the racist fuck in the fucking face, killed that subhuman piece of trash!!!
> 
> You still sipping champagne over that one?
> 
> What do you call a person of color who hates subhumans?
Click to expand...


I said cracka with an a not cracker with er.  How do you know when the last racially motivated killing was?  Are you now a mind reader?  Why are you calling white people subhuman?  I never heard of the case honestly but keep on assuming.  I wouldnt know what to call a person of color that hates subhumans unless by that you mean whites.  In that case I would call them misguided but justified.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call a cracka a white person that has hate for people of color and supports any crimes done against those people. I dont know if you are in fact a cracka.  You sound more like a white person in denial that crackas exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker.
> A settler in Florida who would crack a whip whilst rounding up cattle.
> A nickname given by the local Seminole Indians.
> Recently a racist epithet used by black supremacists to dehumanize the subhuman white race.
> 
> What do you call a black person who denies that black on white race crimes run at 17 to one over white on black race crimes?
> 
> The last racially motivated killing of a black in the USA happened 50 years ago.
> The last racially motivated killing of a subhuman by a supremacist black happened this year.
> 13 month old racist , creepy assed cracker one percenter, stalking a couple of innocent human beings from his stroller.
> The hero of liberalism, deMarquis Elkins, taught that subhuman NRA **** a lesson!!
> Shot the racist fuck in the fucking face, killed that subhuman piece of trash!!!
> 
> You still sipping champagne over that one?
> 
> What do you call a person of color who hates subhumans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said cracka with an a not cracker with er.  How do you know when the last racially motivated killing was?  Are you now a mind reader?  Why are you calling white people subhuman?  I never heard of the case honestly but keep on assuming.  I wouldnt know what to call a person of color that hates subhumans unless by that you mean whites.  In that case I would call them misguided but justified.
Click to expand...


You never heard of the case!!!!!
You just proved a point for me.
Ever hear of a case involving a guy by the name of Rodney King?

I note that you recognize the term subhuman refers to whites, crackers , crackas or however else you refer to the people ( subhumans in your language ) you hate the most.
I'm glad I can communicate with you, using your own hate speech!


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker.
> A settler in Florida who would crack a whip whilst rounding up cattle.
> A nickname given by the local Seminole Indians.
> Recently a racist epithet used by black supremacists to dehumanize the subhuman white race.
> 
> What do you call a black person who denies that black on white race crimes run at 17 to one over white on black race crimes?
> 
> The last racially motivated killing of a black in the USA happened 50 years ago.
> The last racially motivated killing of a subhuman by a supremacist black happened this year.
> 13 month old racist , creepy assed cracker one percenter, stalking a couple of innocent human beings from his stroller.
> The hero of liberalism, deMarquis Elkins, taught that subhuman NRA **** a lesson!!
> Shot the racist fuck in the fucking face, killed that subhuman piece of trash!!!
> 
> You still sipping champagne over that one?
> 
> What do you call a person of color who hates subhumans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said cracka with an a not cracker with er.  How do you know when the last racially motivated killing was?  Are you now a mind reader?  Why are you calling white people subhuman?  I never heard of the case honestly but keep on assuming.  I wouldnt know what to call a person of color that hates subhumans unless by that you mean whites.  In that case I would call them misguided but justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never heard of the case!!!!!
> You just proved a point for me.
> Ever hear of a case involving a guy by the name of Rodney King?
> 
> I note that you recognize the term subhuman refers to whites, crackers , crackas or however else you refer to the people ( subhumans in your language ) you hate the most.
> I'm glad I can communicate with you, using your own hate speech!
Click to expand...


No I never heard of the case.  I didnt prove a point I helped your assumption.  I have heard of Rodney King.  You sound like you are losing it Paul. Stay with me now.  Why is calling a person a cracka wrong if that is what they are?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why do I have to help the black community...Shouldn't they do that themselves?


----------



## Pauli007001

Is calling a person a nigga wrong?

You heard of Rodney King because it was reported on a massive scale.
Even today you know his name, most people on earth do.
They know trayvon martins name too.

But DeMarquis Elkins, very little press, ever think why?
He murdered a 13 month old in cold blood.
Nothing, don't matter, who cares.
Why do you know about one but not the other 20?
Anti white racism and cover ups.
Whites don't count, they are subhuman in your mind.


----------



## Steven_R

Matthew said:


> Why do I have to help the black community...Shouldn't they do that themselves?



I'm told they are incapable of doing that because of some historical injustices or some such thing.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Is calling a person a nigga wrong?
> 
> You heard of Rodney King because it was reported on a massive scale.
> Even today you know his name, most people on earth do.
> They know trayvon martins name too.
> 
> But DeMarquis Elkins, very little press, ever think why?
> He murdered a 13 month old in cold blood.
> Nothing, don't matter, who cares.
> Why do you know about one but not the other 20?
> Anti white racism and cover ups.
> Whites don't count, they are subhuman in your mind.



If they are not being stingy then it is wrong to use the term.  I agree I heard of Rodney King and Trayvon Martin due to the media.  However, I also heard of Demarquis Elkins now that I looked up the name due to the media.  I remember thinking they should torture him for shooting the child. The point you are missing is that he was promptly arrested. Your point is silly.  I bet you haven't heard of one of my friends I saw shot and killed by a white cop because he was trying to show his ID.  There was no media attention.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call a cracka a white person that has hate for people of color and supports any crimes done against those people. I dont know if you are in fact a cracka.  You sound more like a white person in denial that crackas exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker.
> A settler in Florida who would crack a whip whilst rounding up cattle.
> A nickname given by the local Seminole Indians.
> Recently a racist epithet used by black supremacists to dehumanize the subhuman white race.
> 
> What do you call a black person who denies that black on white race crimes run at 17 to one over white on black race crimes?
> 
> The last racially motivated killing of a black in the USA happened 50 years ago.
> The last racially motivated killing of a subhuman by a supremacist black happened this year.
> 13 month old racist , creepy assed cracker one percenter, stalking a couple of innocent human beings from his stroller.
> The hero of liberalism, deMarquis Elkins, taught that subhuman NRA **** a lesson!!
> Shot the racist fuck in the fucking face, killed that subhuman piece of trash!!!
> 
> You still sipping champagne over that one?
> 
> What do you call a person of color who hates subhumans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said cracka with an a not cracker with er.  How do you know when the last racially motivated killing was?  Are you now a mind reader?  Why are you calling white people subhuman?  I never heard of the case honestly but keep on assuming.  I wouldnt know what to call a person of color that hates subhumans unless by that you mean whites.  In that case I would call them misguided but justified.
Click to expand...


using your logic a white person that hates niggas would be justified in doing so


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bolded the wrong part of the explanation so at best you are only slightly wrong but i fixed it for you.  Please point out where I made a difference between black and white slavery.  The only difference I made was the slavery specifically practised in the US specifically the south.  Whites enslaved other whites and blacks but it was always more of an indentured servitude.  I specifically meant a Eurocentric view.  Whites along with Blacks have been indoctrinated in lies about history, the present and probably the future as it relates to Black inferiority and White superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so who has schooled you in life towards your views on history and racism etc. ???? Do tell, because we all would love to know where it is that you are coming in from, otherwise say we are all in a room where there are many doors, and you have walked in from one of those doors, now is it that your views could be skewed, biased or slanted in life all depending on what door you have come in from, and you don't realize this maybe ? How is that you are so sure about what you have been taught or what you have learned to be truth in your life, while on the other hand you accuse others of lies and untruths as according to you and your understanding of things, so how can we trust you then ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not just me or it would not be that much of an issue.  Its a lot of people.  They dont dont know true history. I say this because it not a debate on what I was taught and what I find out that schools are still teaching.  Its a blatant lie CC discovered America.  He thought til his dying day he had hit India and actually never set foot on the American continent.  I could understand your argument if that was not a fact and I had no proof.  If this story is untrue and recognized as so why are people still teaching it?  I'm not asking you to trust me.  You are either going to believe or you wont.  I'm more concerned with Black people understanding the truth because it seems to me only open minded white people actually research this stuff anyway.
Click to expand...

Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general. 

How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so who has schooled you in life towards your views on history and racism etc. ???? Do tell, because we all would love to know where it is that you are coming in from, otherwise say we are all in a room where there are many doors, and you have walked in from one of those doors, now is it that your views could be skewed, biased or slanted in life all depending on what door you have come in from, and you don't realize this maybe ? How is that you are so sure about what you have been taught or what you have learned to be truth in your life, while on the other hand you accuse others of lies and untruths as according to you and your understanding of things, so how can we trust you then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just me or it would not be that much of an issue.  Its a lot of people.  They dont dont know true history. I say this because it not a debate on what I was taught and what I find out that schools are still teaching.  Its a blatant lie CC discovered America.  He thought til his dying day he had hit India and actually never set foot on the American continent.  I could understand your argument if that was not a fact and I had no proof.  If this story is untrue and recognized as so why are people still teaching it?  I'm not asking you to trust me.  You are either going to believe or you wont.  I'm more concerned with Black people understanding the truth because it seems to me only open minded white people actually research this stuff anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general.
> 
> How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?
Click to expand...


Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.


----------



## RKMBrown

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



IMO they need to wake up and recognize that the democrats are only offering them keys to the back door.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just me or it would not be that much of an issue.  Its a lot of people.  They dont dont know true history. I say this because it not a debate on what I was taught and what I find out that schools are still teaching.  Its a blatant lie CC discovered America.  He thought til his dying day he had hit India and actually never set foot on the American continent.  I could understand your argument if that was not a fact and I had no proof.  If this story is untrue and recognized as so why are people still teaching it?  I'm not asking you to trust me.  You are either going to believe or you wont.  I'm more concerned with Black people understanding the truth because it seems to me only open minded white people actually research this stuff anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general.
> 
> How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.
Click to expand...


nice set of double standards you have there.

free pass for being black

using your logic any white that hates blacks is justified in their hate as a result of what they see and continue to see


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is calling a person a nigga wrong?
> 
> You heard of Rodney King because it was reported on a massive scale.
> Even today you know his name, most people on earth do.
> They know trayvon martins name too.
> 
> But DeMarquis Elkins, very little press, ever think why?
> He murdered a 13 month old in cold blood.
> Nothing, don't matter, who cares.
> Why do you know about one but not the other 20?
> Anti white racism and cover ups.
> Whites don't count, they are subhuman in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are not being stingy then it is wrong to use the term.  I agree I heard of Rodney King and Trayvon Martin due to the media.  However, I also heard of Demarquis Elkins now that I looked up the name due to the media.  I remember thinking they should torture him for shooting the child. The point you are missing is that he was promptly arrested. Your point is silly.  I bet you haven't heard of one of my friends I saw shot and killed by a white cop because he was trying to show his ID.  There was no media attention.
Click to expand...


Never happened , it's just too unbelievable to be true.

I cannot accept it as truth that you have Freinds.
I see violence against whites every day.
For no other reason than their skin color.
If the baby was not one of the subhumans DeMarquis would not have shot him.
The rhetoric of Obama and haters like you has dehumanized white people.
Hence tge current epidemic of anti white crime.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just me or it would not be that much of an issue.  Its a lot of people.  They dont dont know true history. I say this because it not a debate on what I was taught and what I find out that schools are still teaching.  Its a blatant lie CC discovered America.  He thought til his dying day he had hit India and actually never set foot on the American continent.  I could understand your argument if that was not a fact and I had no proof.  If this story is untrue and recognized as so why are people still teaching it?  I'm not asking you to trust me.  You are either going to believe or you wont.  I'm more concerned with Black people understanding the truth because it seems to me only open minded white people actually research this stuff anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general.
> 
> How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.
Click to expand...


You refuse to accept the fact that whites are 17 times more likely to be victims of race crime than all other groups in the USA.

You believe that only blacks are victims of racism .
The reality is however that there is very little anti black racism.
There is the inclination amongst many blacks to believe they are the subject of racism when they are held to the same standard as everyone else!

Ask 100 people for an ID to buy alcohol. 3 will have improper/no or out of date ID.
A black will perceive it as racist if he is refused a sale on the back of an ID issue.


----------



## Pauli007001

About these race crimes you accused me of?
Show one?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general.
> 
> How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept the fact that whites are 17 times more likely to be victims of race crime than all other groups in the USA.
> 
> You believe that only blacks are victims of racism .
> The reality is however that there is very little anti black racism.
> There is the inclination amongst many blacks to believe they are the subject of racism when they are held to the same standard as everyone else!
> 
> Ask 100 people for an ID to buy alcohol. 3 will have improper/no or out of date ID.
> A black will perceive it as racist if he is refused a sale on the back of an ID issue.
Click to expand...


What does your rant have to do with what I just posted?  Everything in your rant is false and something you have dreamed up to support your view that I am racist.  You are one funny person.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept the fact that whites are 17 times more likely to be victims of race crime than all other groups in the USA.
> 
> You believe that only blacks are victims of racism .
> The reality is however that there is very little anti black racism.
> There is the inclination amongst many blacks to believe they are the subject of racism when they are held to the same standard as everyone else!
> 
> Ask 100 people for an ID to buy alcohol. 3 will have improper/no or out of date ID.
> A black will perceive it as racist if he is refused a sale on the back of an ID issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does your rant have to do with what I just posted?  Everything in your rant is false and something you have dreamed up to support your view that I am racist.  You are one funny person.
Click to expand...


False?
I owned a chain of liquor stores until 3 months ago.
Everytime we refused a sale to a black they ranted about racism.
It's the law, being black or having a chip on your shoulder will not change that.
Name a recent black victim of racially motivated murder?


----------



## Pauli007001

When are you going to show us one of the scores if race crimes you allege I committed?


----------



## RKMBrown

Pauli007001 said:


> About these race crimes you accused me of?
> Show one?



Were you a benefactor of affirmative action?  Just curious, as I was the victim of the race crimes directed by affirmative action over a dozen times in my life.


----------



## Pauli007001

RKMBrown said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About these race crimes you accused me of?
> Show one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a benefactor of affirmative action?  Just curious, as I was the victim of the race crimes directed by affirmative action over a dozen times in my life.
Click to expand...


No.
Affirmative action does not apply to subhumans( the new liberal word for the creepy ass cracker) who's kids should be murdered en masse according to the liberal hate machine.


----------



## RKMBrown

Pauli007001 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About these race crimes you accused me of?
> Show one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a benefactor of affirmative action?  Just curious, as I was the victim of the race crimes directed by affirmative action over a dozen times in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Affirmative action does not apply to subhumans( the new liberal word for the creepy ass cracker) who's kids should be murdered en masse according to the liberal hate machine.
Click to expand...


Yeah sucks to be a white male these days.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to accept the fact that whites are 17 times more likely to be victims of race crime than all other groups in the USA.
> 
> You believe that only blacks are victims of racism .
> The reality is however that there is very little anti black racism.
> There is the inclination amongst many blacks to believe they are the subject of racism when they are held to the same standard as everyone else!
> 
> Ask 100 people for an ID to buy alcohol. 3 will have improper/no or out of date ID.
> A black will perceive it as racist if he is refused a sale on the back of an ID issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does your rant have to do with what I just posted?  Everything in your rant is false and something you have dreamed up to support your view that I am racist.  You are one funny person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False?
> I owned a chain of liquor stores until 3 months ago.
> Everytime we refused a sale to a black they ranted about racism.
> It's the law, being black or having a chip on your shoulder will not change that.
> Name a recent black victim of racially motivated murder?
Click to expand...


Yes false as in a lie or misconception on your part.  What does your experience with every black person that ever came into your store have to do with me being racist?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About these race crimes you accused me of?
> Show one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a benefactor of affirmative action?  Just curious, as I was the victim of the race crimes directed by affirmative action over a dozen times in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> Affirmative action does not apply to subhumans( the new liberal word for the creepy ass cracker) who's kids should be murdered en masse according to the liberal hate machine.
Click to expand...


Well white women benefit more from AA than any other demographic.  Why you would call whites subhuman is strange and shows you have a tenuous grip on reality at best.  Seems to me the media has you worked up right on schedule.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a benefactor of affirmative action?  Just curious, as I was the victim of the race crimes directed by affirmative action over a dozen times in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Affirmative action does not apply to subhumans( the new liberal word for the creepy ass cracker) who's kids should be murdered en masse according to the liberal hate machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well white women benefit more from AA than any other demographic.  Why you would call whites subhuman is strange and shows you have a tenuous grip on reality at best.  Seems to me the media has you worked up right on schedule.
Click to expand...


Subhuman is how you racist black supremacists view whites.
You deny that there are scores of race attacks against whites on a daily basis, that is racist.
You allege that I have committed scores of race crimes yet cannot list one.

You are a hater and a baiter.

Al Sharpton?


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your rant have to do with what I just posted?  Everything in your rant is false and something you have dreamed up to support your view that I am racist.  You are one funny person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False?
> I owned a chain of liquor stores until 3 months ago.
> Everytime we refused a sale to a black they ranted about racism.
> It's the law, being black or having a chip on your shoulder will not change that.
> Name a recent black victim of racially motivated murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes false as in a lie or misconception on your part.  What does your experience with every black person that ever came into your store have to do with me being racist?
Click to expand...


I didn't say every, can you try being honest?

You are a race baiter.
Show the most recent racially motivated murder of a black person?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Affirmative action does not apply to subhumans( the new liberal word for the creepy ass cracker) who's kids should be murdered en masse according to the liberal hate machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well white women benefit more from AA than any other demographic.  Why you would call whites subhuman is strange and shows you have a tenuous grip on reality at best.  Seems to me the media has you worked up right on schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subhuman is how you racist black supremacists view whites.
> You deny that there are scores of race attacks against whites on a daily basis, that is racist.
> You allege that I have committed scores of race crimes yet cannot list one.
> 
> You are a hater and a baiter.
> 
> Al Sharpton?
Click to expand...


And again you lie.  Not that it really matters what you think of me but I'm curious as to where I said all these things?  Can you show me?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False?
> I owned a chain of liquor stores until 3 months ago.
> *Everytime we refused a sale to a black they ranted about racism.*
> It's the law, being black or having a chip on your shoulder will not change that.
> Name a recent black victim of racially motivated murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes false as in a lie or misconception on your part.  What does your experience with every black person that ever came into your store have to do with me being racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say every, can you try being honest?
> 
> You are a race baiter.
> Show the most recent racially motivated murder of a black person?
Click to expand...


I am being honest.  What does the highlighted portion of your quote mean then?  If I am wrong then I will apologize.  You still havent showed me where I made the statements you are lying about however.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes false as in a lie or misconception on your part.  What does your experience with every black person that ever came into your store have to do with me being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say every, can you try being honest?
> 
> You are a race baiter.
> Show the most recent racially motivated murder of a black person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being honest.  What does the highlighted portion of your quote mean then?  If I am wrong then I will apologize.  You still havent showed me where I made the statements you are lying about however.
Click to expand...


The underlying theme of all your posts is a hatred of whites.
There is far more black on white race crime in the USA.
Virtually no white on black race crime.
You are a race baiter who sees racism where there is none.
You blame whites for this perceived racism.
That is hate.
Now these crimes you accused me of, list them?
Just one of them?

The highlighted part meens exactly what it says.
Everytime we refused a sale to a black person they cried racism.
We did not refuse sales to every black person.
We refused sales to every person who did not have acceptable ID.
That is not racism, it's following the law.
It's preserving the liquor license, it's protecting the jobs of up to 60 employees.

Get it?
Now tell me about these race crimes you accused me of committing?


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well white women benefit more from AA than any other demographic.  Why you would call whites subhuman is strange and shows you have a tenuous grip on reality at best.  Seems to me the media has you worked up right on schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subhuman is how you racist black supremacists view whites.
> You deny that there are scores of race attacks against whites on a daily basis, that is racist.
> You allege that I have committed scores of race crimes yet cannot list one.
> 
> You are a hater and a baiter.
> 
> Al Sharpton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again you lie.  Not that it really matters what you think of me but I'm curious as to where I said all these things?  Can you show me?
Click to expand...


Show me one of the scores of race crimes you accused me of?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say every, can you try being honest?
> 
> You are a race baiter.
> Show the most recent racially motivated murder of a black person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am being honest.  What does the highlighted portion of your quote mean then?  If I am wrong then I will apologize.  You still havent showed me where I made the statements you are lying about however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The underlying theme of all your posts is a hatred of whites.
> There is far more black on white race crime in the USA.
> Virtually no white on black race crime.
> You are a race baiter who sees racism where there is none.
> You blame whites for this perceived racism.
> That is hate.
> Now these crimes you accused me of, list them?
> Just one of them?
Click to expand...


The underlying theme?   You are a funny dude.  Whites commit most of the crime in the US so try your fake statements somewhere else.  Then you call me a race baiter after ranting your fake race based statements?!


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am being honest.  What does the highlighted portion of your quote mean then?  If I am wrong then I will apologize.  You still havent showed me where I made the statements you are lying about however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underlying theme of all your posts is a hatred of whites.
> There is far more black on white race crime in the USA.
> Virtually no white on black race crime.
> You are a race baiter who sees racism where there is none.
> You blame whites for this perceived racism.
> That is hate.
> Now these crimes you accused me of, list them?
> Just one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The underlying theme?   You are a funny dude.  Whites commit most of the crime in the US so try your fake statements somewhere else.  Then you call me a race baiter after ranting your fake race based statements?!
Click to expand...


Not per capita.  Last I checked Blacks are three times more likely to commit crimes than white folks.  I don't think it's skin color, I think it's cultural.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The underlying theme of all your posts is a hatred of whites.
> There is far more black on white race crime in the USA.
> Virtually no white on black race crime.
> You are a race baiter who sees racism where there is none.
> You blame whites for this perceived racism.
> That is hate.
> Now these crimes you accused me of, list them?
> Just one of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underlying theme?   You are a funny dude.  Whites commit most of the crime in the US so try your fake statements somewhere else.  Then you call me a race baiter after ranting your fake race based statements?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not per capita.  Last I checked Blacks are three times more likely to commit crimes than white folks.  I don't think it's skin color, I think it's cultural.
Click to expand...


Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The underlying theme?   You are a funny dude.  Whites commit most of the crime in the US so try your fake statements somewhere else.  Then you call me a race baiter after ranting your fake race based statements?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not per capita.  Last I checked Blacks are three times more likely to commit crimes than white folks.  I don't think it's skin color, I think it's cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.
Click to expand...


I'm referring ONLY to racist crime.
You keep trying to go off at a tangent.
Name the last black person to be murdered because of his race?

Then list one of the "scores of race crimes" you accused me of committing.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The underlying theme?   You are a funny dude.  Whites commit most of the crime in the US so try your fake statements somewhere else.  Then you call me a race baiter after ranting your fake race based statements?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not per capita.  Last I checked Blacks are three times more likely to commit crimes than white folks.  I don't think it's skin color, I think it's cultural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.
Click to expand...


There is a natural tendency for people to follow their mentors/leaders. Starting out in a group that has a culture of dependency.. increases the chances you will be dependent.  Starting out in a group that has a culture of independence... same goes for drugs, guns, crime, engineers, tradesmen, etc.   

The way out of crime, dependence, etc. is through recognition, parents, big brothers and such being good mentors.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not per capita.  Last I checked Blacks are three times more likely to commit crimes than white folks.  I don't think it's skin color, I think it's cultural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm referring ONLY to racist crime.
> You keep trying to go off at a tangent.
> Name the last black person to be murdered because of his race?
> 
> Then list one of the "scores of race crimes" you accused me of committing.
Click to expand...


Based on who's definition?  There is probably someone Black being murdered right now just because they are black.  Since we cant read peoples minds the stat is irrelevant Paul.  Please show me my quotes proving I am racist.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not per capita.  Last I checked Blacks are three times more likely to commit crimes than white folks.  I don't think it's skin color, I think it's cultural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a natural tendency for people to follow their mentors/leaders. Starting out in a group that has a culture of dependency.. increases the chances you will be dependent.  Starting out in a group that has a culture of independence... same goes for drugs, guns, crime, engineers, tradesmen, etc.
> 
> The way out of crime, dependence, etc. is through recognition, parents, big brothers and such being good mentors.
Click to expand...


You seem to have an excellent handle on the whole thing and even the sequence of events that need to transpire.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a natural tendency for people to follow their mentors/leaders. Starting out in a group that has a culture of dependency.. increases the chances you will be dependent.  Starting out in a group that has a culture of independence... same goes for drugs, guns, crime, engineers, tradesmen, etc.
> 
> The way out of crime, dependence, etc. is through recognition, parents, big brothers and such being good mentors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have an excellent handle on the whole thing and even the sequence of events that need to transpire.
Click to expand...


It's not rocket science. Even the red Russians & Chinese figured it out.  Course it is also obvious to the more nefarious leaders throughout history.  Focus on training the children to be dependent on government has been a long term goal of democrats.  They appear to have been very successful in a great many democrat strongholds.  Impressive effort they put out to get 100% of the people to vote democrat in democrat strongholds.  One could say it was an example of mentoring and leadership skills shown by democrat leaders in their districts.  Sad, though, what they have done with the power they were given.  

I miss the days when democrats were all about getting jobs and the working class, vs welfare for the poor that forces them to "not work" or they loose their welfare.

If the democrats will switch from hand-outs to hand-ups, we'll get out of this hole we've dug.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul sees it as color based but I am the race baiter didnt you know?  It definitely has something to do with the culture of being a criminal but it has nothing to do with race or color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring ONLY to racist crime.
> You keep trying to go off at a tangent.
> Name the last black person to be murdered because of his race?
> 
> Then list one of the "scores of race crimes" you accused me of committing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on who's definition?  There is probably someone Black being murdered right now just because they are black.  Since we cant read peoples minds the stat is irrelevant Paul.  Please show me my quotes proving I am racist.
Click to expand...


Stats are irrelevant if whites are killed for being white !!
However you bang on about racism against blacks.
That is your racism.
By your own words almost!!
You accused me of committing race crimes, yet have avoided giving information on those crimes.
That is your racism.
Now I've answered 10 of your bullshit questions in the time since I requested you list these scores of racist crimes I have committed.
SHOW ONE OF THEM?
You made a dishonest allegation, back it up you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring ONLY to racist crime.
> You keep trying to go off at a tangent.
> Name the last black person to be murdered because of his race?
> 
> Then list one of the "scores of race crimes" you accused me of committing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on who's definition?  There is probably someone Black being murdered right now just because they are black.  Since we cant read peoples minds the stat is irrelevant Paul.  Please show me my quotes proving I am racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stats are irrelevant if whites are killed for being white !!
> However you bang on about racism against blacks.
> That is your racism.
> By your own words almost!!
> You accused me of committing race crimes, yet have avoided giving information on those crimes.
> That is your racism.
> Now I've answered 10 of your bullshit questions in the time since I requested you list these scores of racist crimes I have committed.
> SHOW ONE OF THEM?
> You made a dishonest allegation, back it up you racist piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul. 

By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just me or it would not be that much of an issue.  Its a lot of people.  They dont dont know true history. I say this because it not a debate on what I was taught and what I find out that schools are still teaching.  Its a blatant lie CC discovered America.  He thought til his dying day he had hit India and actually never set foot on the American continent.  I could understand your argument if that was not a fact and I had no proof.  If this story is untrue and recognized as so why are people still teaching it?  I'm not asking you to trust me.  You are either going to believe or you wont.  I'm more concerned with Black people understanding the truth because it seems to me only open minded white people actually research this stuff anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general.
> 
> How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.
Click to expand...

If you don't see it or can't tell it yourself, then I don't know how I can help you other than maybe in the way that it is being done here on this site.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on who's definition?  There is probably someone Black being murdered right now just because they are black.  Since we cant read peoples minds the stat is irrelevant Paul.  Please show me my quotes proving I am racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats are irrelevant if whites are killed for being white !!
> However you bang on about racism against blacks.
> That is your racism.
> By your own words almost!!
> You accused me of committing race crimes, yet have avoided giving information on those crimes.
> That is your racism.
> Now I've answered 10 of your bullshit questions in the time since I requested you list these scores of racist crimes I have committed.
> SHOW ONE OF THEM?
> You made a dishonest allegation, back it up you racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
Click to expand...

Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget CC, what I am talking about is your racist attitude and/or view on whites in general.
> 
> How did you come about this closed minded slanted view in your life ? As smart as you are trying to be or that you are wishing for us to believe you are, one would think that you would be a person that is out to open peoples minds about how stupid racism really is, but here you are buried up to your own neck in it because you are a schooled or taught to be racist yourself ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what is racist about my attitude towards whites?   I obtained my views through observation like all other people do.  I dont know exactly what you mean by being smart but I do hope people will see the stupidity in being racist.  if i was schooled in racism it was only a result of what I saw and continue to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't see it or can't tell it yourself, then I don't know how I can help you other than maybe in the way that it is being done here on this site.
Click to expand...


All I hear is screams of racism but no one is pointing out what exactly is racist about what I am saying.  Why cant they do that?  Is it because its only a butt hurt opinion?


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on who's definition?  There is probably someone Black being murdered right now just because they are black.  Since we cant read peoples minds the stat is irrelevant Paul.  Please show me my quotes proving I am racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stats are irrelevant if whites are killed for being white !!
> However you bang on about racism against blacks.
> That is your racism.
> By your own words almost!!
> You accused me of committing race crimes, yet have avoided giving information on those crimes.
> That is your racism.
> Now I've answered 10 of your bullshit questions in the time since I requested you list these scores of racist crimes I have committed.
> SHOW ONE OF THEM?
> You made a dishonest allegation, back it up you racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
Click to expand...


One if your definitions of racism by whites was the denial that racism was directed at people of color.
Yet you say nothing about the many many racist attacks on whites by blacks each day.
What's good for the goose is good for the gander.
You are a racist.
Now enough of your avoiding answering.
The crimes you alleged I committed, care to show even one of the scores you allege?
Just one!!!
You did say scores of race crimes that I committed right?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stats are irrelevant if whites are killed for being white !!
> However you bang on about racism against blacks.
> That is your racism.
> By your own words almost!!
> You accused me of committing race crimes, yet have avoided giving information on those crimes.
> That is your racism.
> Now I've answered 10 of your bullshit questions in the time since I requested you list these scores of racist crimes I have committed.
> SHOW ONE OF THEM?
> You made a dishonest allegation, back it up you racist piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
Click to expand...


So you admit its just a unproven theory you have right?  Thank goodness for that.  I thought i was going to have to tell my biracial daughter I hated 1 half of her.

I said I speak out on racism because of what I see taught in schools and in the media.  How that makes me racist sounds like some of the best linguistic gymnastics of all time.  However you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Pauli007001

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stats are irrelevant if whites are killed for being white !!
> However you bang on about racism against blacks.
> That is your racism.
> By your own words almost!!
> You accused me of committing race crimes, yet have avoided giving information on those crimes.
> That is your racism.
> Now I've answered 10 of your bullshit questions in the time since I requested you list these scores of racist crimes I have committed.
> SHOW ONE OF THEM?
> You made a dishonest allegation, back it up you racist piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
Click to expand...


It's called parsing words.
Obama promised to make corporations pay their share.
If asked why he didn't he would explain to his base that he never said that at all, what he said was misinterpreted by fox and passed on to them!!
It's a classic liberal trick.
Part of the underlying dishonesty in the liberal.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit its just a unproven theory you have right?  Thank goodness for that.  I thought i was going to have to tell my biracial daughter I hated 1 half of her.
> 
> I said I speak out on racism because of what I see taught in schools and in the media.  How that makes me racist sounds like some of the best linguistic gymnastics of all time.  However you are entitled to your opinion.
Click to expand...


You said yourself what a racist was, you meet that theory with the races reversed.
Get that?
Your theory, not mine, all I did was reverse the races.
You have no biracial daughter.
The schools and media all insist the myth of white racism is a fact.
Hence you had heard of Rodney King and George Zimmerman but not DeMarquis Elkins.
School kids are violently assaulted in school for not supporting Obama!!
You are a racist.
Now show some evidence to support YOUR allegation that I had committed scores of racist crimes.
Evidence of one?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called parsing words.
> Obama promised to make corporations pay their share.
> If asked why he didn't he would explain to his base that he never said that at all, what he said was misinterpreted by fox and passed on to them!!
> It's a classic liberal trick.
> Part of the underlying dishonesty in the liberal.
Click to expand...


That would be great if I did such a thing.  I have no need to parse words with anyone on this board.  What exactly makes you think I wouldn't tell you I was a racist if i was in fact was one?  Trust that if I was racist I would have no problem saying so at all.  I'll have to excuse your ignorance to the fact you have no idea what type of person i am.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit its just a unproven theory you have right?  Thank goodness for that.  I thought i was going to have to tell my biracial daughter I hated 1 half of her.
> 
> I said I speak out on racism because of what I see taught in schools and in the media.  How that makes me racist sounds like some of the best linguistic gymnastics of all time.  However you are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said yourself what a racist was, you meet that theory with the races reversed.
> Get that?
> Your theory, not mine, all I did was reverse the races.
> You have no biracial daughter.
> The schools and media all insist the myth of white racism is a fact.
> Hence you had heard of Rodney King and George Zimmerman but not DeMarquis Elkins.
> School kids are violently assaulted in school for not supporting Obama!!
> You are a racist.
> Now show some evidence to support YOUR allegation that I had committed scores of racist crimes.
> Evidence of one?
Click to expand...


If I said what a racist was then why are you calling me one in reverse?  That doesnt make sense.  I dont think there is a superior race.  You do understand thats what racist means dont you?  Seems like your meds are wearing off again.  Now you are going to try and tell me what my daughter is.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called parsing words.
> Obama promised to make corporations pay their share.
> If asked why he didn't he would explain to his base that he never said that at all, what he said was misinterpreted by fox and passed on to them!!
> It's a classic liberal trick.
> Part of the underlying dishonesty in the liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be great if I did such a thing.  I have no need to parse words with anyone on this board.  What exactly makes you think I wouldn't tell you I was a racist if i was in fact was one?  Trust that if I was racist I would have no problem saying so at all.  I'll have to excuse your ignorance to the fact you have no idea what type of person i am.
Click to expand...


I know you are a liar.
Your own theories on racism describe you as a racist.
Now these crimes you alleged, why are you unable to provide details?


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit its just a unproven theory you have right?  Thank goodness for that.  I thought i was going to have to tell my biracial daughter I hated 1 half of her.
> 
> I said I speak out on racism because of what I see taught in schools and in the media.  How that makes me racist sounds like some of the best linguistic gymnastics of all time.  However you are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said yourself what a racist was, you meet that theory with the races reversed.
> Get that?
> Your theory, not mine, all I did was reverse the races.
> You have no biracial daughter.
> The schools and media all insist the myth of white racism is a fact.
> Hence you had heard of Rodney King and George Zimmerman but not DeMarquis Elkins.
> School kids are violently assaulted in school for not supporting Obama!!
> You are a racist.
> Now show some evidence to support YOUR allegation that I had committed scores of racist crimes.
> Evidence of one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I said what a racist was then why are you calling me one in reverse?  That doesnt make sense.  I dont think there is a superior race.  You do understand thats what racist means dont you?  Seems like your meds are wearing off again.  Now you are going to try and tell me what my daughter is.
Click to expand...

You have no kids, no self respecting woman would allow herself to be defiled by one such as you.
Your theory on what makes a white racist was one that denies the suffering of people of color.
Yet you deny the epidemic of anti white violence in the USA today.

Now these race crimes you accused me of, scores of them wasn't it?

Do elaborate............


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called parsing words.
> Obama promised to make corporations pay their share.
> If asked why he didn't he would explain to his base that he never said that at all, what he said was misinterpreted by fox and passed on to them!!
> It's a classic liberal trick.
> Part of the underlying dishonesty in the liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great if I did such a thing.  I have no need to parse words with anyone on this board.  What exactly makes you think I wouldn't tell you I was a racist if i was in fact was one?  Trust that if I was racist I would have no problem saying so at all.  I'll have to excuse your ignorance to the fact you have no idea what type of person i am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are a liar.
> Your own theories on racism describe you as a racist.
> Now these crimes you alleged, why are you unable to provide details?
Click to expand...


Seeing that you think I'm a liar what on earth would possess you to try and have a conversation with me?

What are my "theories" on racism and how does that make me racist?

Why do you keep blabbering about crimes you personally committed?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said yourself what a racist was, you meet that theory with the races reversed.
> Get that?
> Your theory, not mine, all I did was reverse the races.
> You have no biracial daughter.
> The schools and media all insist the myth of white racism is a fact.
> Hence you had heard of Rodney King and George Zimmerman but not DeMarquis Elkins.
> School kids are violently assaulted in school for not supporting Obama!!
> You are a racist.
> Now show some evidence to support YOUR allegation that I had committed scores of racist crimes.
> Evidence of one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I said what a racist was then why are you calling me one in reverse?  That doesnt make sense.  I dont think there is a superior race.  You do understand thats what racist means dont you?  Seems like your meds are wearing off again.  Now you are going to try and tell me what my daughter is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no kids, no self respecting woman would allow herself to be defiled by one such as you.
> Your theory on what makes a white racist was one that denies the suffering of people of color.
> Yet you deny the epidemic of anti white violence in the USA today.
> 
> Now these race crimes you accused me of, scores of them wasn't it?
> 
> Do elaborate............
Click to expand...


Maybe its a woman thing.  I've been allowed to "defile" a woman or 2

Where in the hell did you get that from as a definition of a white racist and how does that make me one?

Where did you see me deny an epidemic of anti white violence?  I do disagree with you but please point out where I said this prior to just now and again how does that make me racist?


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great if I did such a thing.  I have no need to parse words with anyone on this board.  What exactly makes you think I wouldn't tell you I was a racist if i was in fact was one?  Trust that if I was racist I would have no problem saying so at all.  I'll have to excuse your ignorance to the fact you have no idea what type of person i am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are a liar.
> Your own theories on racism describe you as a racist.
> Now these crimes you alleged, why are you unable to provide details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing that you think I'm a liar what on earth would possess you to try and have a conversation with me?
> 
> What are my "theories" on racism and how does that make me racist?
> 
> Why do you keep blabbering about crimes you personally committed?
Click to expand...

Your theory, the one you voiced in the past 24 hours.

Now these crimes you allege I committed?
Care to elaborate, you did accuse me of committing scores of racist crimes didn't you?
Yet have refused to elaborate by ignoring requests and changing the subject on a score of occasions.
You made an allegation, do expand.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are a liar.
> Your own theories on racism describe you as a racist.
> Now these crimes you alleged, why are you unable to provide details?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that you think I'm a liar what on earth would possess you to try and have a conversation with me?
> 
> What are my "theories" on racism and how does that make me racist?
> 
> Why do you keep blabbering about crimes you personally committed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your theory, the one you voiced in the past 24 hours.
> 
> Now these crimes you allege I committed?
> Care to elaborate, you did accuse me of committing scores of racist crimes didn't you?
> Yet have refused to elaborate by ignoring requests and changing the subject on a score of occasions.
> You made an allegation, do expand.
Click to expand...


Can you give me a hint besides that lame one you found in the house of mirrors at the carnival?

I dont know you personally so why would I accuse you of committing racist crimes Paul?  I keep ignoring you because you are not making sense.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

_"I said cracka with an a not cracker with er."_

By that standard "nigga" is not a derogatory racial term. I call BS on that one.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit its just a unproven theory you have right?  Thank goodness for that.  I thought i was going to have to tell my biracial daughter I hated 1 half of her.
> 
> I said I speak out on racism because of what I see taught in schools and in the media.  How that makes me racist sounds like some of the best linguistic gymnastics of all time.  However you are entitled to your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said yourself what a racist was, you meet that theory with the races reversed.
> Get that?
> Your theory, not mine, all I did was reverse the races.
> You have no biracial daughter.
> The schools and media all insist the myth of white racism is a fact.
> Hence you had heard of Rodney King and George Zimmerman but not DeMarquis Elkins.
> School kids are violently assaulted in school for not supporting Obama!!
> You are a racist.
> Now show some evidence to support YOUR allegation that I had committed scores of racist crimes.
> Evidence of one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I said what a racist was then why are you calling me one in reverse?  That doesnt make sense.  I dont think there is a superior race.  You do understand thats what racist means dont you?  Seems like your meds are wearing off again.  Now you are going to try and tell me what my daughter is.
Click to expand...


Again:
_*"... or that members of different races should be treated differently."*_


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that you think I'm a liar what on earth would possess you to try and have a conversation with me?
> 
> What are my "theories" on racism and how does that make me racist?
> 
> Why do you keep blabbering about crimes you personally committed?
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory, the one you voiced in the past 24 hours.
> 
> Now these crimes you allege I committed?
> Care to elaborate, you did accuse me of committing scores of racist crimes didn't you?
> Yet have refused to elaborate by ignoring requests and changing the subject on a score of occasions.
> You made an allegation, do expand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you give me a hint besides that lame one you found in the house of mirrors at the carnival?
> 
> I dont know you personally so why would I accuse you of committing racist crimes Paul?  I keep ignoring you because you are not making sense.
Click to expand...


You specifically accused me of committing scores of race crimes, your words, Are you now admitting to being a vile, disgusting, perverted lying scumbag?


----------



## beagle9

Pauli007001 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are you a little off your rocker?  I imagine your voice to be very shrill and excitable from the way you write. How is pointing out racism racist?  Thats a pretty neat trick Paul.
> 
> By my own words.........almost?  Whats that supposed to mean?  It cant be almost and you fill in the rest.  Show me where I made a statement that was racist.  Thats all I ask then I will agree with you Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to make a direct racist statement, where as all you have to do is word your writings in specific ways when speaking on the topic, and wa-la we begin to see from where it is that you are coming in from. Hec you said it yourself that it is because of what you see and still continue to see that schools  and/or teaches you (fill in the blank here), ummm what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called parsing words.
> Obama promised to make corporations pay their share.
> If asked why he didn't he would explain to his base that he never said that at all, what he said was misinterpreted by fox and passed on to them!!
> It's a classic liberal trick.
> Part of the underlying dishonesty in the liberal.
Click to expand...

Yes, I do think that there is a lot of this sort of thing (expert sly double speak taking place now), in which is being unleashed on society at large in these latter days, and it is a shame but not surprising as the times are going along just as it has been predicted they would be. 

Barack Obama, I knew was a slickster from the get go, and I warned of his slickness in speak early on when he was campaigning, but to no avail as the nation had already slid into chaos prior, and it was looking desperately for someone to tickle it's ears in which they figured that they had found in this Barack Obama who had come out of no where.

This man will say anything and stop at nothing to get what he wants, and if he can set the GOP up for the fall by way of his minions, then nothing would stop this cat from going full on in his quest to change this nation into what he thinks would make his wife even more proud of him, along with all their associates who are awaiting such a day to come while they are sitting there in the wings watching for that day in which he promised them maybe ?


----------



## Pauli007001

So provide specific details of one?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=7949321

You made the allegation, back it up.


----------



## Pauli007001

And nothing!!


----------



## Pauli007001

The sudden silence?
Can't wait to hear the sorry excuse!!

Show the evidence to support your accusation!!


----------



## 9thIDdoc

I would still like to know why anyone would think that slavery as practiced in the US was different than that practiced elsewhere throughout history.


----------



## Pauli007001

Still nothing?


----------



## Steven_R

9thIDdoc said:


> I would still like to know why anyone would think that slavery as practiced in the US was different than that practiced elsewhere throughout history.



Spartan soldier trainees were encouraged to kill slaves (helots) they ran across as part of their training. There were at least some legal protections concerning murdering slaves in the Old South.


----------



## Pauli007001

Milkweed?
Show these scores of race crimes I commit daily?
It starting to look like you made a very dishonest and frankly , racist allegation.
Best if you Man up and explain yourself milkweed!!


----------



## Pauli007001

Hello?
Helloooooooo?
Milkweed where are you ??????

More like a tumbleweed!!


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> So provide specific details of one?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=7949321
> 
> You made the allegation, back it up.



Calm down Paul.  Sometimes I actually go outside instead of being tied to the computer. Dont be confused Paul.  By "you" I meant members of white society.  I should have been more clear.  I pretty much thought you could understand because i was talking about white acts of racism in general prior to that.


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> I would still like to know why anyone would think that slavery as practiced in the US was different than that practiced elsewhere throughout history.



Go take a look for yourself.  Slavery in the US was founded on destroying the black family dynamic in order to completely render the slaves into animal like status.  Slavery elsewhere was more like indentured servitude.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still like to know why anyone would think that slavery as practiced in the US was different than that practiced elsewhere throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a look for yourself.  Slavery in the US was founded on destroying the black family dynamic in order to completely render the slaves into animal like status.  Slavery elsewhere was more like indentured servitude.
Click to expand...


I think you better take a closer look at actual history. I don't know of any culture anywhere that made buying and selling family units of slaves a priority. Family units were often not allowed to be formed in the first place and when they were they did not overrule the master's right to sell, trade or keep any of them on an individual basis. 
Roman rule was based on slavery for centuries. I don't think I ever heard of gladiators fighting in the arena in family units.
There have been slaves and masters of all races and they are not normally treated differently because of race.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So provide specific details of one?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=7949321
> 
> You made the allegation, back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Paul.  Sometimes I actually go outside instead of being tied to the computer. Dont be confused Paul.  By "you" I meant members of white society.  I should have been more clear.  I pretty much thought you could understand because i was talking about white acts of racism in general prior to that.
Click to expand...

" you " is not a general it is specific.
So these scores of race crimes, show them!!
The only real racism of note in the USA today is black on white.
The last racist murder of a black in the USA happened close to 50 years ago.
The last racist murder of a white happened in the past few days .


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would still like to know why anyone would think that slavery as practiced in the US was different than that practiced elsewhere throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a look for yourself.  Slavery in the US was founded on destroying the black family dynamic in order to completely render the slaves into animal like status.  Slavery elsewhere was more like indentured servitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you better take a closer look at actual history. I don't know of any culture anywhere that made buying and selling family units of slaves a priority. Family units were often not allowed to be formed in the first place and when they were they did not overrule the master's right to sell, trade or keep any of them on an individual basis.
> Roman rule was based on slavery for centuries. I don't think I ever heard of gladiators fighting in the arena in family units.
> There have been slaves and masters of all races and they are not normally treated differently because of race.
Click to expand...


I think you better do as I suggested and look at the differences. Name me 1 other instance of slavery that took that amount of people from one continent and moved them to an entirely different continent, employed laws to change their religion and used that religion to reinforce compliance, deprived them of knowledge of their history by lying, made a practice of separating the father from the family, raped the women in front of the man, beat pregnant women in front of the man, for the length of time slavery went on here....well when you can find one other place that did those things let me know.  my guess is you'll be dead and in the grave before you do.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So provide specific details of one?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=7949321
> 
> You made the allegation, back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Paul.  Sometimes I actually go outside instead of being tied to the computer. Dont be confused Paul.  By "you" I meant members of white society.  I should have been more clear.  I pretty much thought you could understand because i was talking about white acts of racism in general prior to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " you " is not a general it is specific.
> So these scores of race crimes, show them!!
> The only real racism of note in the USA today is black on white.
> The last racist murder of a black in the USA happened close to 50 years ago.
> The last racist murder of a white happened in the past few days .
Click to expand...


I dont think you would recognize racism unless it was blatantly slapping you in the head Paul. 

You keep saying the last racist murder.  How do you know this?  Are you a mind reader?


----------



## PredFan

I believe that blacks are capable of helping themselves.


----------



## Pauli007001

PredFan said:


> I believe that blacks are capable of helping themselves.



When the race baiters stop holding them back.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Paul.  Sometimes I actually go outside instead of being tied to the computer. Dont be confused Paul.  By "you" I meant members of white society.  I should have been more clear.  I pretty much thought you could understand because i was talking about white acts of racism in general prior to that.
> 
> 
> 
> " you " is not a general it is specific.
> So these scores of race crimes, show them!!
> The only real racism of note in the USA today is black on white.
> The last racist murder of a black in the USA happened close to 50 years ago.
> The last racist murder of a white happened in the past few days .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont think you would recognize racism unless it was blatantly slapping you in the head Paul.
> 
> You keep saying the last racist murder.  How do you know this?  Are you a mind reader?
Click to expand...


Are you?
Your assumption that whites are routinely subjected to race crimes on a daily basis. No race crimes are committed against blacks.
Blacks are committing them.
Yesterday a crazed black blew a red light narrowly missing my infant in his stroller.
I looked him in the eye, shook my head and continued walking.
He began shouting " you need to calm the fuck down "
So I calmly advised him that he needed to learn to drive.
I needed to calm down? He driving aggressively and disobeying the rules of the road!!
I continued walking.
He began then ranting about me being an Irish assed redneck.
So I repeated he needed to learn to drive and I helpfully pointed out that I was not Irish.
He continued with the racist rants and insisting I was Irish.
He should have known by my standard of dress that I could not be Irish, you can't fix stupid mind.
He followed me into the Copley sq mall ranting now that he fucked my mother( he called her white trash.
At this point I stopped and asked him if he was making a confession.
He became very confused.
So I told him that eleven years ago my poor mother was raped and murdered by a crazed negro savage, I turned to a detail cop outside and called to him " sir this man wants to confess to a rape and murder from a decade ago"!
At this point the racist retard became apologetic.

Who in your mind was wronged in this exchange ?
I was subjected to a verbal assault and threats.
Because I was white.
He nearly murdered my child because he is white.


But you would probably excuse all that and call me out for responding to him in kind.
The black can do no wrong.
The white can do no right.
Such is your hate.


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> " you " is not a general it is specific.
> So these scores of race crimes, show them!!
> The only real racism of note in the USA today is black on white.
> The last racist murder of a black in the USA happened close to 50 years ago.
> The last racist murder of a white happened in the past few days .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you would recognize racism unless it was blatantly slapping you in the head Paul.
> 
> You keep saying the last racist murder.  How do you know this?  Are you a mind reader?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> Your assumption that whites are routinely subjected to race crimes on a daily basis. No race crimes are committed against blacks.
> Blacks are committing them.
> Yesterday a crazed black blew a red light narrowly missing my infant in his stroller.
> I looked him in the eye, shook my head and continued walking.
> He began shouting " you need to calm the fuck down "
> So I calmly advised him that he needed to learn to drive.
> I needed to calm down? He driving aggressively and disobeying the rules of the road!!
> I continued walking.
> He began then ranting about me being an Irish assed redneck.
> So I repeated he needed to learn to drive and I helpfully pointed out that I was not Irish.
> He continued with the racist rants and insisting I was Irish.
> He should have known by my standard of dress that I could not be Irish, you can't fix stupid mind.
> He followed me into the Copley sq mall ranting now that he fucked my mother( he called her white trash.
> At this point I stopped and asked him if he was making a confession.
> He became very confused.
> So I told him that eleven years ago my poor mother was raped and murdered by a crazed negro savage, I turned to a detail cop outside and called to him " sir this man wants to confess to a rape and murder from a decade ago"!
> At this point the racist retard became apologetic.
> 
> Who in your mind was wronged in this exchange ?
> I was subjected to a verbal assault and threats.
> Because I was white.
> He nearly murdered my child because he is white.
> 
> 
> But you would probably excuse all that and call me out for responding to him in kind.
> The black can do no wrong.
> The white can do no right.
> Such is your hate.
Click to expand...


No i'm not a mind reader but I do know how to read.  Here is a 2 fer 1 i found with no trouble at all. So your 50 year stance is wrong.




> On the night of June 7, 1998, three white men chained Byrd to their pickup by his ankles and dragged him three miles along a remote country road to his death, decapitating him and scattering pieces of his body in over 75 locations. The men, *two of whom were known white supremacists*, were convicted in the murder and, in 2011, one of them was executed. Another remains on death row, pending continuing appeals, and the third is serving a life term.



New Racial Incident Hits Texas Town, Site of Truck-Dragging Murder | Hatewatch | Southern Poverty Law Center

and this in the same town almost 15 years later.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zM3poYDZbHg]CCTV Video captures Jasper, Texas, police officers beating woman brutally - YouTube[/ame]

I feel bad for your experience but dude you really need to go see a shrink.  Now I see why you appear so emotional. He didn't do all that because you were white, he did it because you said something to him that forced him to confront the fact that he was wrong and he was an asshole to boot. The fact you were white may have spurned him on to use bigoted language in attacking you but you cant say if that was the motivating factor in the beginning.  Ive seen situations happen like that between 2 black people so your racism argument is at best conjecture.  Until you can read minds please refrain from the racism stance.


----------



## Pauli007001

Asclepias said:


> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you would recognize racism unless it was blatantly slapping you in the head Paul.
> 
> You keep saying the last racist murder.  How do you know this?  Are you a mind reader?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you?
> Your assumption that whites are routinely subjected to race crimes on a daily basis. No race crimes are committed against blacks.
> Blacks are committing them.
> Yesterday a crazed black blew a red light narrowly missing my infant in his stroller.
> I looked him in the eye, shook my head and continued walking.
> He began shouting " you need to calm the fuck down "
> So I calmly advised him that he needed to learn to drive.
> I needed to calm down? He driving aggressively and disobeying the rules of the road!!
> I continued walking.
> He began then ranting about me being an Irish assed redneck.
> So I repeated he needed to learn to drive and I helpfully pointed out that I was not Irish.
> He continued with the racist rants and insisting I was Irish.
> He should have known by my standard of dress that I could not be Irish, you can't fix stupid mind.
> He followed me into the Copley sq mall ranting now that he fucked my mother( he called her white trash.
> At this point I stopped and asked him if he was making a confession.
> He became very confused.
> So I told him that eleven years ago my poor mother was raped and murdered by a crazed negro savage, I turned to a detail cop outside and called to him " sir this man wants to confess to a rape and murder from a decade ago"!
> At this point the racist retard became apologetic.
> 
> Who in your mind was wronged in this exchange ?
> I was subjected to a verbal assault and threats.
> Because I was white.
> He nearly murdered my child because he is white.
> 
> 
> But you would probably excuse all that and call me out for responding to him in kind.
> The black can do no wrong.
> The white can do no right.
> Such is your hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i'm not a mind reader but I do know how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the night of June 7, 1998, three white men chained Byrd to their pickup by his ankles and dragged him three miles along a remote country road to his death, decapitating him and scattering pieces of his body in over 75 locations. The men, *two of whom were known white supremacists*, were convicted in the murder and, in 2011, one of them was executed. Another remains on death row, pending continuing appeals, and the third is serving a life term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Racial Incident Hits Texas Town, Site of Truck-Dragging Murder | Hatewatch | Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> and this in the same town almost 15 years later.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zM3poYDZbHg]CCTV Video captures Jasper, Texas, police officers beating woman brutally - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I feel bad for your experience but dude you really need to go see a shrink.  Now I see why you appear so emotional. He didn't do all that because you were white, he did it because you said something to him that forced him to confront the fact that he was wrong and he was an asshole to boot. The fact you were white may have spurned him on to use bigoted language in attacking you but you cant say if that was the motivating factor in the beginning.  Ive seen situations happen like that between 2 black people so your racism argument is at best conjecture.  Until you can read minds please refrain from the racism stance.
Click to expand...


A car accident is racist when a white runs over a black.
So when a black tries to run over my 5 month old in a stroller, how isn't that racist?
I said nothing to initiate the murderous hater.

As for your bullshit link, 2 car accidents are not racist murders , they are car accidents.
Known white supremacists?
Isn't that black liberal speak for subhumans who do not view Obama as the messiah?


----------



## Asclepias

Pauli007001 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you?
> Your assumption that whites are routinely subjected to race crimes on a daily basis. No race crimes are committed against blacks.
> Blacks are committing them.
> Yesterday a crazed black blew a red light narrowly missing my infant in his stroller.
> I looked him in the eye, shook my head and continued walking.
> He began shouting " you need to calm the fuck down "
> So I calmly advised him that he needed to learn to drive.
> I needed to calm down? He driving aggressively and disobeying the rules of the road!!
> I continued walking.
> He began then ranting about me being an Irish assed redneck.
> So I repeated he needed to learn to drive and I helpfully pointed out that I was not Irish.
> He continued with the racist rants and insisting I was Irish.
> He should have known by my standard of dress that I could not be Irish, you can't fix stupid mind.
> He followed me into the Copley sq mall ranting now that he fucked my mother( he called her white trash.
> At this point I stopped and asked him if he was making a confession.
> He became very confused.
> So I told him that eleven years ago my poor mother was raped and murdered by a crazed negro savage, I turned to a detail cop outside and called to him " sir this man wants to confess to a rape and murder from a decade ago"!
> At this point the racist retard became apologetic.
> 
> Who in your mind was wronged in this exchange ?
> I was subjected to a verbal assault and threats.
> Because I was white.
> He nearly murdered my child because he is white.
> 
> 
> But you would probably excuse all that and call me out for responding to him in kind.
> The black can do no wrong.
> The white can do no right.
> Such is your hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not a mind reader but I do know how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the night of June 7, 1998, three white men chained Byrd to their pickup by his ankles and dragged him three miles along a remote country road to his death, decapitating him and scattering pieces of his body in over 75 locations. The men, *two of whom were known white supremacists*, were convicted in the murder and, in 2011, one of them was executed. Another remains on death row, pending continuing appeals, and the third is serving a life term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Racial Incident Hits Texas Town, Site of Truck-Dragging Murder | Hatewatch | Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> and this in the same town almost 15 years later.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zM3poYDZbHg]CCTV Video captures Jasper, Texas, police officers beating woman brutally - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I feel bad for your experience but dude you really need to go see a shrink.  Now I see why you appear so emotional. He didn't do all that because you were white, he did it because you said something to him that forced him to confront the fact that he was wrong and he was an asshole to boot. The fact you were white may have spurned him on to use bigoted language in attacking you but you cant say if that was the motivating factor in the beginning.  Ive seen situations happen like that between 2 black people so your racism argument is at best conjecture.  Until you can read minds please refrain from the racism stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A car accident is racist when a white runs over a black.
> So when a black tries to run over my 5 month old in a stroller, how isn't that racist?
> I said nothing to initiate the murderous hater.
> 
> As for your bullshit link, 2 car accidents are not racist murders , they are car accidents.
> Known white supremacists?
> Isn't that black liberal speak for subhumans who do not view Obama as the messiah?
Click to expand...


OK Paul it looks like we are probably done arguing this point.  Neither were accidents.  1 was a murder and another a case of police brutality. If you cant acknowledge those crimes where examples of white racism then there is no hope for you.


----------



## Pauli007001

It was a car accident !!!
The driver was white , the pedestrian black.
If that's the criteria for a race crime then thousands of anti white race crimes are committed every day!!!
The black waitress at lunch today shortchanged me because I am white.
Black cabbies drive me to my destination via the longest route because I am white!
Tens of thousands of race crimes against whites every day!!
Hundreds of thousands.

But your Eric Holder is hostile to the idea that whites are human.
Keep whining about 200 years ago.
I'm talking about today!!!
Blacks are more easiest than whites, a recent poll of blacks showed that.


----------



## Pauli007001

On racism.
Can African-Americans be racists? - Chicago Tribune


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go take a look for yourself.  Slavery in the US was founded on destroying the black family dynamic in order to completely render the slaves into animal like status.  Slavery elsewhere was more like indentured servitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better take a closer look at actual history. I don't know of any culture anywhere that made buying and selling family units of slaves a priority. Family units were often not allowed to be formed in the first place and when they were they did not overrule the master's right to sell, trade or keep any of them on an individual basis.
> Roman rule was based on slavery for centuries. I don't think I ever heard of gladiators fighting in the arena in family units.
> There have been slaves and masters of all races and they are not normally treated differently because of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you better do as I suggested and look at the differences. Name me 1 other instance of slavery that took that amount of people from one continent and moved them to an entirely different continent, employed laws to change their religion and used that religion to reinforce compliance, deprived them of knowledge of their history by lying, made a practice of separating the father from the family, raped the women in front of the man, beat pregnant women in front of the man, for the length of time slavery went on here....well when you can find one other place that did those things let me know.  my guess is you'll be dead and in the grave before you do.
Click to expand...


Do you have any reason to believe any of those things happened more here than anywhere else that had slaves? I don't know of any reason to believe that.


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better take a closer look at actual history. I don't know of any culture anywhere that made buying and selling family units of slaves a priority. Family units were often not allowed to be formed in the first place and when they were they did not overrule the master's right to sell, trade or keep any of them on an individual basis.
> Roman rule was based on slavery for centuries. I don't think I ever heard of gladiators fighting in the arena in family units.
> There have been slaves and masters of all races and they are not normally treated differently because of race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better do as I suggested and look at the differences. Name me 1 other instance of slavery that took that amount of people from one continent and moved them to an entirely different continent, employed laws to change their religion and used that religion to reinforce compliance, deprived them of knowledge of their history by lying, made a practice of separating the father from the family, raped the women in front of the man, beat pregnant women in front of the man, for the length of time slavery went on here....well when you can find one other place that did those things let me know.  my guess is you'll be dead and in the grave before you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any reason to believe any of those things happened more here than anywhere else that had slaves? I don't know of any reason to believe that.
Click to expand...


Yes I have multiple reasons. I have researched the issue. Theres even more stuff I didnt list. Do you have even 1 reason those things did not occur other than you just don't want to believe it?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better do as I suggested and look at the differences. Name me 1 other instance of slavery that took that amount of people from one continent and moved them to an entirely different continent, employed laws to change their religion and used that religion to reinforce compliance, deprived them of knowledge of their history by lying, made a practice of separating the father from the family, raped the women in front of the man, beat pregnant women in front of the man, for the length of time slavery went on here....well when you can find one other place that did those things let me know.  my guess is you'll be dead and in the grave before you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any reason to believe any of those things happened more here than anywhere else that had slaves? I don't know of any reason to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have multiple reasons. I have researched the issue. Theres even more stuff I didnt list. Do you have even 1 reason those things did not occur other than you just don't want to believe it?
Click to expand...


I don't doubt that those things have occurred. I doubt that they have occurred here more than anywhere else. You have some reason to keep your source of information secret?


----------



## Asclepias

9thIDdoc said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any reason to believe any of those things happened more here than anywhere else that had slaves? I don't know of any reason to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have multiple reasons. I have researched the issue. Theres even more stuff I didnt list. Do you have even 1 reason those things did not occur other than you just don't want to believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that those things have occurred. I doubt that they have occurred here more than anywhere else. You have some reason to keep your source of information secret?
Click to expand...


Thats besides the point.  All the factors I listed occurred and occurred frequently enough for people to note it.  All those factors occurred here in the US.  No other instance of slavery had all those factors.  Lets stay on point and not move the goal posts.

Some of it is information in the form of journals handed down to me by my ancestors.  The rest of it is freely available on the internet, library of congress, and books.  For starters google "slave seasoning camps"


----------



## Pauli007001

And slavery is history, you were never a slave, I never owned a slave.
What's your beef?
Plain old hate for whitey !!


----------



## Geaux4it

1- Encourage fathers to be dad's
2- Build more prisons
3- Pass Constitutional carry
4- Pay teachers more 
5- Caps on welfare
6- Eliminate project housings
7- Impeach Obama
8- Legalize specific drugs
9- Tougher sentences for identified laws
10- Eliminate affirmative action


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I think the government should step in and help a lot more. 

It worked out so well with the American Indians.


----------



## Pauli007001

Make the creepy ass crackers( subhumans) suffer.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better do as I suggested and look at the differences. Name me 1 other instance of slavery that took that amount of people from one continent and moved them to an entirely different continent, employed laws to change their religion and used that religion to reinforce compliance, deprived them of knowledge of their history by lying, made a practice of separating the father from the family, raped the women in front of the man, beat pregnant women in front of the man, for the length of time slavery went on here....well when you can find one other place that did those things let me know.  my guess is you'll be dead and in the grave before you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any reason to believe any of those things happened more here than anywhere else that had slaves? I don't know of any reason to believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have multiple reasons. I have researched the issue. Theres even more stuff I didnt list. Do you have even 1 reason those things did not occur other than you just don't want to believe it?
Click to expand...


I am not going to argue racism doesn't exist because I think it does.  I think people are inherently racist..  Our minds are built to see things and make generalizations.  It was how we survived many years back and could quickly identify possible threats and how those threats might behave whether they were flora or fauna.  

But I do have a question I have always wondered and perhaps you can provide an answer.  Why do you see so many professional, engaging, black men with fat and ugly white women?   In my mind the guys are 8 or 9's and the women are 2's or 3's that I would not spend a one night stand with much less marry.  Surely these men could do better.  Do they value whiteness so much they would pick a fat, ugly white women over an in shape intelligent black women?  If anything seems to put a value judgement on the races it would be the actions of these men.

I am hoping for an honest answer here?


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any reason to believe any of those things happened more here than anywhere else that had slaves? I don't know of any reason to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have multiple reasons. I have researched the issue. Theres even more stuff I didnt list. Do you have even 1 reason those things did not occur other than you just don't want to believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going to argue racism doesn't exist because I think it does.  I think people are inherently racist..  Our minds are built to see things and make generalizations.  It was how we survived many years back and could quickly identify possible threats and how those threats might behave whether they were flora or fauna.
> 
> But I do have a question I have always wondered and perhaps you can provide an answer.  Why do you see so many professional, engaging, black men with fat and ugly white women?   In my mind the guys are 8 or 9's and the women are 2's or 3's that I would not spend a one night stand with much less marry.  Surely these men could do better.  Do they value whiteness so much they would pick a fat, ugly white women over an in shape intelligent black women?  If anything seems to put a value judgement on the races it would be the actions of these men.
> 
> I am hoping for an honest answer here?
Click to expand...


You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.

Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have multiple reasons. I have researched the issue. Theres even more stuff I didnt list. Do you have even 1 reason those things did not occur other than you just don't want to believe it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to argue racism doesn't exist because I think it does.  I think people are inherently racist..  Our minds are built to see things and make generalizations.  It was how we survived many years back and could quickly identify possible threats and how those threats might behave whether they were flora or fauna.
> 
> But I do have a question I have always wondered and perhaps you can provide an answer.  Why do you see so many professional, engaging, black men with fat and ugly white women?   In my mind the guys are 8 or 9's and the women are 2's or 3's that I would not spend a one night stand with much less marry.  Surely these men could do better.  Do they value whiteness so much they would pick a fat, ugly white women over an in shape intelligent black women?  If anything seems to put a value judgement on the races it would be the actions of these men.
> 
> I am hoping for an honest answer here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.
> 
> Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's just me, but when I look at a woman, the color of her skin is at the very bottom of my priority list.


----------



## beagle9

PredFan said:


> I believe that blacks are capable of helping themselves.


Capable yes, but have they taken advantage of their opportunities in the fullest, and in the best ways possible, and this I mean by fully seeking assimilation in it all, and to create lasting friendships in life among all races who accept them as equals and potential friends (or) are they using their opportunities given them over these years, to seek *conquest* or to *take over *someday ? Is this maybe what some are thinking, in which could be their main & ultimate goals in life when one gets right down into the depth's of it all ? 

The rhetoric or slipping of the tongue that is coming out of some mouths who see themselves as gaining power in high places finally, makes one wonder what the goals are in many of these peoples minds who are black and gaining power now a days, and for whom in some of these people they can't seem to let go of the past no matter what conssessions have been made over the years to accomodate them & their families (make things right ), and to give them the fullest in opportunity in potential achievement and access for such achievement to be accomplished without resistance of (protected under the new laws), and accepted in many sectors.

Another interesting things is how white people have shunned and/or cut off a large part of their own race over all of this mess, where as it appears that the prospect of a devide and conquer strategy could be working quite well if looking at it in this way. Now was this a strategy played out over time in order to weaken the white race, and was this in order to stamp out racism within the white race ? But what about the evil that lurks within the black race or in any race for that matter, why has the black race gotten a pass in all of this one wonders, otherwise when it comes to them outting the bad that are amongst themselves as the white race does also ? It should be expected that all races in America do their own seperating in light of the good and evil in which exist amongst themselves, and this in order to make sure it does not hinder the process of bettering oneself or the entire group if sometimes this is standing between anyone just being great Americans in life. I think they have given themselves a pass on this, because the numbers have to remain strong in order to achieve the over all goal to someday bring the white numbers in check with their numbers (i.e. to bring the powerful who are white in numbers down, and to then increase the less powerful in white numbers as so to deal much better with such numbers or the equasion in this way). 

The seperation of the white race through seperating the racist from the non-racist in the group, was crucial to over coming the culture that had been teaching and learned that being racist was OK, and that had also learned somehow that being racist was needed to protect the white culture against the tribal culture, and the cultural engrained nature of the black people who had come here from Africa. Now in this *the* white race here had figured that it should use racism or other such tactics to keep an African race from infiltrating the white race to the point of confusion, and also to avoid a huge culture clash that would come as a result of the infiltration over time, or at least to hold them back to a level that would not threaten the white culture in a dominate white society back when racism was big and being used for this purpose to supress this cultural intermingling of the black race and the white race, and so racism was being used or based upon the premise of limiting the affects of another culture and it's ways or beliefs upon another, in which would then be thrusted upon the other culture who dominated within this nation as it had once stood in this nation back when the fires were way hotter than they are right now in all of this mess. 

Now many conssessions have been made over these years, and many blacks have assimilated as Americans through out time, thus seeing no color at all is what they want mostly, and rather they just want to be Americans fully, and living as Americans in a color blind society is what they want mainly I think, but the black race hustlers and black vengence seekers, along with the white hold out racist in protection of both their cultures won't let either alone. Both fear that their old cultures are at stake in the game, and neither are willing to be wiped out culturally by the other one in which they think eventually will happen, so they fight to gain the hearts and minds in the culture wars constantly (i.e. not a race/skin color war in that respect or as it was confused to be based upon in the past), but it's more so of a culture clash and culture war is what it has been for so long now, and so they (both sides) use every tool available unto them (including racism on both sides), to try and win the war against the others either black or white culture in dominance there of or in equalism there of, and this in order as found in their minds to somehow stop the whole problem someday for one side or the other. 

Hec even hollywood is a huge ally to one or the other side at any given time, as well as the media in the game that is played, but who is winning their support in those arena's one wonders ? The government also is led to take sides in the wars at any given time, and one wonders who side it favors the most in these culture wars at any given time ?  Now I'm seeing that there is a trend among blacks who are seeking out white women now in order to somehow transform their culture or race in this way (or) rather is it being done in order to win the war against white culture in this way even more so as a tactic maybe ?  One wonders will it work, and what exactly is going on here now (just another strategy being used maybe) ? Who knows, but it is mainly about cultures I think, as well as belief systems found in these cultures, and this is what allows the crossings to take place when we see the crossing taking place or the intermingling that takes place, where as it really has never been about the color of ones skin, but instead it is about the numbers found in a people whom think or believe in this way or as found within another people whom think or believe in another way. This is what it is all about when get right down to it I think.

Now I think the bulk of the nation is doing OK, but the culture wars are still raging on in many sectors, and will continue on until somehow it is all ironed out properly between the cultures, and people are able to live in peace without the threat of their own belief system and culture being destroyed in it all.

We have had compatibility through Christ in all of this through out time (as being very helpful unto us), and he was the bedrock that we all stood upon in this nation to get to where we are right now, but as he is stripped also of his power in this nation because of the deviants new culture wars, and this also by opportunist who slip through the cracks and become wedges between the people, it makes us all become vulnerable and confused as to how we can mesh and become one in Christ Jesus again, and also to be just Americans as we all should be, for he is the light and the way always, and he is the only way to keep the peace so think about it America.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to argue racism doesn't exist because I think it does.  I think people are inherently racist..  Our minds are built to see things and make generalizations.  It was how we survived many years back and could quickly identify possible threats and how those threats might behave whether they were flora or fauna.
> 
> But I do have a question I have always wondered and perhaps you can provide an answer.  Why do you see so many professional, engaging, black men with fat and ugly white women?   In my mind the guys are 8 or 9's and the women are 2's or 3's that I would not spend a one night stand with much less marry.  Surely these men could do better.  Do they value whiteness so much they would pick a fat, ugly white women over an in shape intelligent black women?  If anything seems to put a value judgement on the races it would be the actions of these men.
> 
> I am hoping for an honest answer here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.
> 
> Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.
Click to expand...


People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.  

In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to argue racism doesn't exist because I think it does.  I think people are inherently racist..  Our minds are built to see things and make generalizations.  It was how we survived many years back and could quickly identify possible threats and how those threats might behave whether they were flora or fauna.
> 
> But I do have a question I have always wondered and perhaps you can provide an answer.  Why do you see so many professional, engaging, black men with fat and ugly white women?   In my mind the guys are 8 or 9's and the women are 2's or 3's that I would not spend a one night stand with much less marry.  Surely these men could do better.  Do they value whiteness so much they would pick a fat, ugly white women over an in shape intelligent black women?  If anything seems to put a value judgement on the races it would be the actions of these men.
> 
> I am hoping for an honest answer here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.
> 
> Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
Click to expand...


Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.
> 
> Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
Click to expand...

And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?

I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?


----------



## Pauli007001

Help the black community.

Disarm whitey.

Criminals prefer an unarmed victim.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
Click to expand...


I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.


----------



## Tank

Slavery has nothing to do with black failure, just look at the blacks who don't live in America


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.
> 
> Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
Click to expand...


Everyone has issues they have to overcome and the biggest issue black men have is people like you who do nothing but make excuses.   When the majority of black men start acting like fathers instead of whiny behavior you are exhibiting blacks would be much better off.  If you were my son, I would make you run a couple miles everytime you started whining about the crap you are exhibiting on this board.  If you want to cry I would give you something to cry about.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
Click to expand...


how do you force everyone to contribute equally?

You may be confusing equal opportunity and equal outcomes.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that people instinctually see differences.  However, those differences need not be ethnicity.  Thats why children can play together from different ethnicities and not have a problem until they are taught to make it a difference.
> 
> Your question is one that baffled me for a long time as well.   I then realized it was partly my fault for intentionally looking for that dynamic.  You see more of what you are actually looking for. Just like you notice everyone seems to be driving the same type of car you just bought.  I know a couple of guys that fit that dynamic and they all swear that the girl was very nice looking when they met her.  Some guys undoubtedly have self esteem issues and want to distance themselves from everything they associate negatively with being black.  I had one guy tell me that "the only thing a black woman was good for was driving me down the street to a white woman's house". I pointed out his mother was Black and he got quiet. I directly correlate this to the constant stream of propaganda of white superiority directed at the public in general, old values passed on where white or light skinned beauty is the standard, and the feeling you haven't arrived until you have a white woman on your arm.  Why they pick ugly fat ones I really don't know!  I made a promise to myself when i was a teenager that if I dated a woman that was not Black she would have to be exceptionally good looking.  I personally havent seen women more beautiful than Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
Click to expand...


Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.

They deserve a better father try to grow up.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone has issues they have to overcome and the biggest issue black men have is people like you who do nothing but make excuses.   When the majority of black men start acting like fathers instead of whiny behavior you are exhibiting blacks would be much better off.  If you were my son, I would make you run a couple miles everytime you started whining about the crap you are exhibiting on this board.  If you want to cry I would give you something to cry about.
Click to expand...


Everyone has issues but not everyone has generational issues on top of societal issues.  I dont make excuses.  I call it like it is then go through all the obstacles and thats how I got where I am today.  Too bad that makes you feel weird.  If I were your son it sounds like I would be a clueless uncle tom.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you force everyone to contribute equally?
> 
> You may be confusing equal opportunity and equal outcomes.
Click to expand...


You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a social norm.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.


----------



## Sactowndog

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
Click to expand...


I am sorry if I sound harsh but everyone has issues.  My sister has a adopted Chinese orphan with a cleft pallet.  He is probably going to be maybe 5'4" and despite many surgeries he will have scars.   He has real challenges but we don't let him make excuses.  We encourage him into sports where he can excel like wrestling.   We support him in his intellectual pursuits which he is amazing.  We tell him how smart and successful he will be and we compliment him on his interpersonal skills.  

 All children need to grow up feeling that they are valuable and that people will help them along the way if they approach them in a positive manner and are open to learning and always getting better.  To hear how you talk and the negative attitudes you are infusing into your children is emotionally painful and makes me angry.  They deserve better and you simply must do better.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
Click to expand...

But what about when Bill Cosby leads the way as a good role model, and then he easily breaks the barriers down with his brilliance, but then he is looked at as an uncle Tom in life because of his role playing in this way in life ?


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a social norm.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yio_kNVUUvY]Chicago Riots EBT LInk Card Shut Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you force everyone to contribute equally?
> 
> You may be confusing equal opportunity and equal outcomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a* social norm*.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.
Click to expand...


As in* socialized *norm ? Are you a socialist ?


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> People make generalizations off of data.  Young children don't have enough data to make generalizations.  So that argument is bogus.   Whether you like it or not some of the stereotypes are the direct result of data and cultural differences and it is up to professionals/leaders like yourself to quit making excuses and to start addressing the issues in the black community by making it clear to young black men their behavior is not acceptable.  Too much crap is allowed to slide.  Until black professional/leaders but the victim shit behind and act like men and deal with their youth the problems will continue.
> 
> In terms of dating, I don't look at color either but it sure seems black men do.   Maybe it's time they take ownership of their own racism.   Too me it seems the biggest problem we have with racism is within the black community themselves.  It is time for them to move past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
Click to expand...


You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 youngest tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you force everyone to contribute equally?
> 
> You may be confusing equal opportunity and equal outcomes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a social norm.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.
Click to expand...


No worker left behind?  If someone does to much work we stop them?  If an artist creates to many works we burn them? You say your kid will cure cancer.. what about all the other kids, why can't they do it first? nudge


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 younges tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


I bet if we lived next door to each other we'd be good friends.  Cure for cancer ;-) lol shoot high gj...


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I sound harsh but everyone has issues.  My sister has a adopted Chinese orphan with a cleft pallet.  He is probably going to be maybe 5'4" and despite many surgeries he will have scars.   He has real challenges but we don't let him make excuses.  We encourage him into sports where he can excel like wrestling.   We support him in his intellectual pursuits which he is amazing.  We tell him how smart and successful he will be and we compliment him on his interpersonal skills.
> 
> All children need to grow up feeling that they are valuable and that people will help them along the way if they approach them in a positive manner and are open to learning and always getting better.  To hear how you talk and the negative attitudes you are infusing into your children is emotionally painful and makes me angry.  They deserve better and you simply must do better.
Click to expand...


Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what is your final answer in it all ? What do you propose is the best solution or are you afraid to let your true feelings be known here about it all ? You want to tell us how you know the past so well, so then tell us what is in the future or what it is that you wish was in the future in it all ?
> 
> I know, I know you want an end to all racism of course, but what is left standing at the end of that thought in your world of thinking ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what about when Bill Cosby leads the way as a good role model, and then he easily breaks the barriers down with his brilliance, but then he is looked at as an uncle Tom in life because of his role playing in this way in life ?
Click to expand...


Who told you Bill Cosby was an uncle tom?  Thats a new one on me.  Mr Cosby is an amazing person and I admire what he has done.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you force everyone to contribute equally?
> 
> You may be confusing equal opportunity and equal outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a* social norm*.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in* socialized *norm ? Are you a socialist ?
Click to expand...


No I'm not a socialist.  I am an amateur behaviorist.  I read people in group settings as well as in 1 on 1 settings for a living.  I know the power of influence a crowd has on the individual.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you force everyone to contribute equally?
> 
> You may be confusing equal opportunity and equal outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a social norm.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worker left behind?  If someone does to much work we stop them?  If an artist creates to many works we burn them? You say your kid will cure cancer.. what about all the other kids, why can't they do it first? nudge
Click to expand...


  Thats a good problem to deal with.  I have faith my child will do it first.  Just a feeling I have.  Nothing against all the other kids.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I sound harsh but everyone has issues.  My sister has a adopted Chinese orphan with a cleft pallet.  He is probably going to be maybe 5'4" and despite many surgeries he will have scars.   He has real challenges but we don't let him make excuses.  We encourage him into sports where he can excel like wrestling.   We support him in his intellectual pursuits which he is amazing.  We tell him how smart and successful he will be and we compliment him on his interpersonal skills.
> 
> All children need to grow up feeling that they are valuable and that people will help them along the way if they approach them in a positive manner and are open to learning and always getting better.  To hear how you talk and the negative attitudes you are infusing into your children is emotionally painful and makes me angry.  They deserve better and you simply must do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
Click to expand...


Yeah and when they find out being a democrat sucks... nvm you'll find out.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 younges tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet if we lived next door to each other we'd be good friends.  Cure for cancer ;-) lol shoot high gj...
Click to expand...


The actual quote I like is from this accomplished person I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with.



> Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.
> &#8213; Les Brown


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wont have to force anyone to do anything.  It will become a social norm.  I've seen what kind of environment a group of intelligent, positive, like minded people can produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worker left behind?  If someone does to much work we stop them?  If an artist creates to many works we burn them? You say your kid will cure cancer.. what about all the other kids, why can't they do it first? nudge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats a good problem to deal with.  I have faith my child will do it first.  Just a feeling I have.  Nothing against all the other kids.
Click to expand...


That "feeling" you have is the beginnings of a conservative attitude.  Careful.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 younges tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if we lived next door to each other we'd be good friends.  Cure for cancer ;-) lol shoot high gj...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual quote I like is from this accomplished person I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.
> &#8213; Les Brown
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I wanted to be as successful as Bill Gates... then I worked with him.  Eh.. he's not so smart, coding skills were barely average, just the right guy in the right place at the right time with the right mom...  Now I just want to have fun, spend time with the wife & kids, ...


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I sound harsh but everyone has issues.  My sister has a adopted Chinese orphan with a cleft pallet.  He is probably going to be maybe 5'4" and despite many surgeries he will have scars.   He has real challenges but we don't let him make excuses.  We encourage him into sports where he can excel like wrestling.   We support him in his intellectual pursuits which he is amazing.  We tell him how smart and successful he will be and we compliment him on his interpersonal skills.
> 
> All children need to grow up feeling that they are valuable and that people will help them along the way if they approach them in a positive manner and are open to learning and always getting better.  To hear how you talk and the negative attitudes you are infusing into your children is emotionally painful and makes me angry.  They deserve better and you simply must do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and when they find out being a democrat sucks... nvm you'll find out.
Click to expand...


I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves.  They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worker left behind?  If someone does to much work we stop them?  If an artist creates to many works we burn them? You say your kid will cure cancer.. what about all the other kids, why can't they do it first? nudge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good problem to deal with.  I have faith my child will do it first.  Just a feeling I have.  Nothing against all the other kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "feeling" you have is the beginnings of a conservative attitude.  Careful.
Click to expand...


I could never be a traditional conservative.  I care about people too much.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and when they find out being a democrat sucks... nvm you'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves.  They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.
Click to expand...


Hand outs don't help people, they cripple them.  Throwing good money after swine is a waste of god's resources.  Teach them to be independent of both parties and vote for the best candidate based on sound time honored polices that promote liberty and prosperity for all.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if we lived next door to each other we'd be good friends.  Cure for cancer ;-) lol shoot high gj...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual quote I like is from this accomplished person I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.
> &#8213; Les Brown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to be as successful as Bill Gates... then I worked with him.  Eh.. he's not so smart, coding skills were barely average, just the right guy in the right place at the right time with the right mom...  Now I just want to have fun, spend time with the wife & kids, ...
Click to expand...


You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual quote I like is from this accomplished person I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to be as successful as Bill Gates... then I worked with him.  Eh.. he's not so smart, coding skills were barely average, just the right guy in the right place at the right time with the right mom...  Now I just want to have fun, spend time with the wife & kids, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
Click to expand...


Not really.  He's just an average guy with a ton of money.  First time I met him he was selling me on the concept of porting my applications to a new operating system called OS/2.  He was just a geeky kid, enthusiastic about technology. A decade later I ended up working on one of his operating systems as a lead architect.  At that time he was more reserved, but really just a geeky older person that was enthusiastic about technology.

Nah.. some people really are just that lucky.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and when they find out being a democrat sucks... nvm you'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves.  They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hand outs don't help people, they cripple them.  Throwing good money after swine is a waste of god's resources.  Teach them to be independent of both parties and vote for the best candidate based on sound time honored polices that promote liberty and prosperity for all.
Click to expand...


Handouts cripple people when you dont follow up and teach.  When you have the attitude that people are swine it shows in your body language and tone of your voice.  They sense that on a subconscious level and will withdraw and ignore your attempts to assist.  Its not that you are throwing anything away.  Your mindset has to be one of empathy, respect and genuine concern.  They subconsciously sense that as well and respond to whatever you are trying to teach them.  Most people don't have the time or patience to learn and implement that knowledge. They only have themselves to blame when what they thought was well intentioned fails miserably.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to be as successful as Bill Gates... then I worked with him.  Eh.. he's not so smart, coding skills were barely average, just the right guy in the right place at the right time with the right mom...  Now I just want to have fun, spend time with the wife & kids, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  He's just an average guy with a ton of money.  First time I met him he was selling me on the concept of porting my applications to a new operating system called OS/2.  He was just a geeky kid, enthusiastic about technology. A decade later I ended up working on one of his operating systems as a lead architect.  At that time he was more reserved, but really just a geeky older person that was enthusiastic about technology.
> 
> Nah.. some people really are just that lucky.
Click to expand...


Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills. 



> he was* selling* me
> just a geeky kid, *enthusiastic*


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves.  They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand outs don't help people, they cripple them.  Throwing good money after swine is a waste of god's resources.  Teach them to be independent of both parties and vote for the best candidate based on sound time honored polices that promote liberty and prosperity for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handouts cripple people when you dont follow up and teach.  When you have the attitude that people are swine it shows in your body language and tone of your voice.  They sense that on a subconscious level and will withdraw and ignore your attempts to assist.  Its not that you are throwing anything away.  Your mindset has to be one of empathy, respect and genuine concern.  They subconsciously sense that as well and respond to whatever you are trying to teach them.  Most people don't have the time or patience to learn and implement that knowledge. They only have themselves to blame when what they thought was well intentioned fails miserably.
Click to expand...


Good.  

No one should ever desire a handout.  To desire handouts is anathema to me.  I'll wear that on my sleeve proudly.  Hand-ups are entirely different.  It's entirely likely that the difference, as I see it, is not readily obvious to you as we may not be using the same definitions of terms.  This is a common communication issue. 

Teaching someone to fish is the classic example of a hand-up.  Giving someone free fish every day is the classic example of a handout.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yio_kNVUUvY]Chicago Riots EBT LInk Card Shut Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  He's just an average guy with a ton of money.  First time I met him he was selling me on the concept of porting my applications to a new operating system called OS/2.  He was just a geeky kid, enthusiastic about technology. A decade later I ended up working on one of his operating systems as a lead architect.  At that time he was more reserved, but really just a geeky older person that was enthusiastic about technology.
> 
> Nah.. some people really are just that lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was* selling* me
> just a geeky kid, *enthusiastic*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.  

Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  He's just an average guy with a ton of money.  First time I met him he was selling me on the concept of porting my applications to a new operating system called OS/2.  He was just a geeky kid, enthusiastic about technology. A decade later I ended up working on one of his operating systems as a lead architect.  At that time he was more reserved, but really just a geeky older person that was enthusiastic about technology.
> 
> Nah.. some people really are just that lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was* selling* me
> just a geeky kid, *enthusiastic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.
> 
> Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.
Click to expand...


There is something you may have missed.  You dont become that wealthy and stay that way by being just a run of the mill engineer.  You have to have some influence.  Their is no such thing as luck I have found.  You work and build yourself to the point where your skills and perceptions enable you to spot opportunities everyone else missed and write off as luck.  The guy is a marketing genius and thats why the crappy OS windows is a staple across the world and with end users on the business side.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.
> 
> Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is something you may have missed.  You dont become that wealthy and stay that way by being just a run of the mill engineer.  You have to have some influence.  Their is no such thing as luck I have found.  You work and build yourself to the point where your skills and perceptions enable you to spot opportunities everyone else missed and write off as luck.  The guy is a marketing genius and thats why the crappy OS windows is a staple across the world and with end users on the business side.
Click to expand...


Yeah I left out the details... his luck was having a "mom" that was best friends with the IBM CEO's wife right at the time when the federal government had just split up ma bell and was threatening IBM with the same.  The rest is history.  He was given a monopoly by a monopoly to avoid government action there was no genius to it.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.
> 
> Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something you may have missed.  You dont become that wealthy and stay that way by being just a run of the mill engineer.  You have to have some influence.  Their is no such thing as luck I have found.  You work and build yourself to the point where your skills and perceptions enable you to spot opportunities everyone else missed and write off as luck.  The guy is a marketing genius and thats why the crappy OS windows is a staple across the world and with end users on the business side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I left out the details... his luck was having a "mom" that was best friends with the IBM CEO's wife right at the time when the federal government had just split up ma bell and was threatening IBM with the same.  The rest is history.
Click to expand...


Oh wow!  I always wondered how he managed to grasp that opportunity.  I thought maybe he just turned it on behind closed doors.  His public persona was really very geeky at the time.  I learned a lesson tonight.  Maybe there is such a thing a blind luck.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is something you may have missed.  You dont become that wealthy and stay that way by being just a run of the mill engineer.  You have to have some influence.  Their is no such thing as luck I have found.  You work and build yourself to the point where your skills and perceptions enable you to spot opportunities everyone else missed and write off as luck.  The guy is a marketing genius and thats why the crappy OS windows is a staple across the world and with end users on the business side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I left out the details... his luck was having a "mom" that was best friends with the IBM CEO's wife right at the time when the federal government had just split up ma bell and was threatening IBM with the same.  The rest is history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow!  I always wondered how he managed to grasp that opportunity.  I thought maybe he just turned it on behind closed doors.  His public persona was really very geeky at the time.  I learned a lesson tonight.  Maybe there is such a thing a blind luck.
Click to expand...


AYUP he won the lottery with that mom  

As you say you still have to execute on your opportunities, but it sure helps to be lucky and get the right opportunities.  Otherwise it takes a ton more work to get to the same spot on the map... course there are a great many people doing their best to deflect you from the spot.  Some jobs don't require luck though, just hard work.  Surgeon for example.  

I've never met a poor surgeon, nor one that got there out of luck.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 youngest tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Hey, they can be all that they can be in life, and that's true, but they still can have a chip on their shoulder along with some baggage to lug around, and it could have been all added on for weight in which was then placed there by you way deep in the far corner of their minds.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 youngest tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, they can be all that they can be in life, and that's true, but they still can have a chip on their shoulder along with some baggage to lug around, and it could have been all added on for weight in which was then placed there by you way deep in the far corner of their minds.
Click to expand...


That could very well become true however, they were and still are taught how to deal with things in a healthy way. Also you must consider that most people in life deal with things so if the worst thing I give them is a pebble on their shoulders then i can deal with that. I'd rather have them over confident but understanding that success is really a series of failures than to be timid and underachieving due to an inferiority complex. They already know from me and my wife to take the good from what we teach them and improve on it for the next generation.  I cant see anything holding them back.  They are simply amazing already.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and when they find out being a democrat sucks... nvm you'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves. * They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true socialist. How about if the society they choose to help like you say to them that you want them to do, and/or rather it is your wishes for them to remain loyal in this way, ummm doesn't have their best interest at heart in the deal ? 

How about if those people that you tell them to make sure and help in their choices made, well what if they use them like MC Hammer was used by those whom he thought needed his help, and what if they become the anchor around their necks because of what you have taught them in this socialistic manor ? Have you not learned anything about what has happened in the case where the feds had enabled and incentivized the poor to remain poor and dependent on them, and so is this the road you want your children on also ? Do you realize how many devils are waiting in the wings for your children to be told to help them, as they laugh all the way to the bank with your children's money afterwards, and then they never get out of the situation in which they had been in or remain in ?


----------



## Geaux4it

Without reading all the pages of this thread. My comment is- As soon as the Black community quits making excuses only then will they control their culture

Our society today in general is to quick to blame others instead of taking personal responsibilty

-Geaux


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that people make generalizations off of data.  However, its how they are taught to interpret that data is what causes problems.  Take the test where Black girls are given a choice between a white doll and a black one and most pick the white one.  ITs because they have been taught white is right and Black is bad.  I have yet to see any Black leader make excuses.  I feel like whites want to hear that most Blacks are just screwed up for no reason and anyone with a brain can think for a minute and realize the reason is slavery, the subsequent years of racial oppression, and the continuing neo-racism.  Anyone doubting that is either lying to themselves or ignorant of basic human psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will eventually get better as more people wake up. My children have had less issues than I did with racism so far.  All I know is that the more my children know about their lineage and what their ancestors have accomplished the more they seem to live up to that standard.  I believe if Black children are taught the genius of their Black ethnicity they will realize that they are not inferior no matter what society attempts to tell them. Once Black people can come to the table with an attitude that demands respect instead of begging to be included other peoples latent racist attitudes will disappear.  The end game in all this is an advanced, intelligent, multi-cultural society where everyone contributes equally and knowledge is prized.  Once all that other crap falls by the way side everyone can be walk tall without guilt, anger, or shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 youngest tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


I don't doubt they are.  You are clearly thoughtful and intelligent.  But you are passing to your children a corrupting negative view that will stunt them for life.  We have all seen it.  Otherwise intelligent pursuasive young black man who approach relationships in a negative manner and assume people are racist and who are virtually uncoachable because the chip on their shoulder is so large.  

I am not saying that racism doesn't exist but for every person acting in a negative fashion their will be another who will push you forward.  But that only happens when you treat others with an expectation they will help you and you make the changes and growth needed to succeed.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I sound harsh but everyone has issues.  My sister has a adopted Chinese orphan with a cleft pallet.  He is probably going to be maybe 5'4" and despite many surgeries he will have scars.   He has real challenges but we don't let him make excuses.  We encourage him into sports where he can excel like wrestling.   We support him in his intellectual pursuits which he is amazing.  We tell him how smart and successful he will be and we compliment him on his interpersonal skills.
> 
> All children need to grow up feeling that they are valuable and that people will help them along the way if they approach them in a positive manner and are open to learning and always getting better.  To hear how you talk and the negative attitudes you are infusing into your children is emotionally painful and makes me angry.  They deserve better and you simply must do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
Click to expand...


We don't talk about it at all.  The points are self evident and the challanges don't need to be discussed.   Discussing it only reinforces the belief it is an obstacle that cant he overcome.  That point is the point you are missing.  The only person on this board focused on th challanges of your blackness is you!   The rest of us only care what kind of person you are not the color of your skin.   Have some faith that others will correct the negative behaviors of others if you don't get in the way by being an ass.

Oh by the way, the consequences of being very short are as significant if not more significant than being black.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual quote I like is from this accomplished person I have had the pleasure of meeting and talking with.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to be as successful as Bill Gates... then I worked with him.  Eh.. he's not so smart, coding skills were barely average, just the right guy in the right place at the right time with the right mom...  Now I just want to have fun, spend time with the wife & kids, ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
Click to expand...


And how does this statement fit with your world view?

Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are basically good,  that most people end up exactly where they deserve to be, that people will let you stand on their shoulders if you deserve it, and that life is a journey about self improvement.  

All those things are impossible to believe if you in your core think whites are racist against you and your failures are a function of their racism and not your behaviors.  Do you have any concept of how corrupting that thinking is?  Can you even acknowledge it might be crippling to an entire community?


----------



## Sactowndog

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  He's just an average guy with a ton of money.  First time I met him he was selling me on the concept of porting my applications to a new operating system called OS/2.  He was just a geeky kid, enthusiastic about technology. A decade later I ended up working on one of his operating systems as a lead architect.  At that time he was more reserved, but really just a geeky older person that was enthusiastic about technology.
> 
> Nah.. some people really are just that lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was* selling* me
> just a geeky kid, *enthusiastic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.
> 
> Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.
Click to expand...


I think his engineering skills may be average but his ability to look ahead and anticipate direction seems pretty good in addition how to gain strategic advantage.   Give the guy some credit.  Between Microsoft and more importantly what he is doing with world health he will likely have more impact on the world than anyone in his generation.


----------



## RKMBrown

Sactowndog said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.
> 
> Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think his engineering skills may be average but his ability to look ahead and anticipate direction seems pretty good in addition how to gain strategic advantage.   Give the guy some credit.  Between Microsoft and more importantly what he is doing with world health he will likely have more impact on the world than anyone in his generation.
Click to expand...


What you call strategic advantage, I call a monopoly.  

Giving back a small % of his monopoly profit to create a foundation in his name to use interest from that donation to provide unique aid around the world in perpetuity.  I agree with you that is good marketing, but hardly novel.  He got the idea for that from Buffet.  The money is still his it's just moved it to his philanthropy account under the foundation he runs.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and when they find out being a democrat sucks... nvm you'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves. * They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true socialist. How about if the society they choose to help like you say to them that you want them to do, and/or rather it is your wishes for them to remain loyal in this way, ummm doesn't have their best interest at heart in the deal ?
> 
> How about if those people that you tell them to make sure and help in their choices made, well what if they use them like MC Hammer was used by those whom he thought needed his help, and what if they become the anchor around their necks because of what you have taught them in this socialistic manor ? Have you not learned anything about what has happened in the case where the feds had enabled and incentivized the poor to remain poor and dependent on them, and so is this the road you want your children on also ? Do you realize how many devils are waiting in the wings for your children to be told to help them, as they laugh all the way to the bank with your children's money afterwards, and then they never get out of the situation in which they had been in or remain in ?
Click to expand...


I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.  I dont want them voting for someone specifically because it will benefit themselves at the exclusion of others.  I want them to have a global view of how their decisions effect the world and not just their tiny little existence and space in it.  

There is a reason people are incentivized to remain poor.  They are easily duped when dependent.  My responsibility is to impart that knowledge to my children and whomever else will listen. I teach my children to pass on that knowledge in action as well as in the spoken word. They already know of the pitfalls inherent in doing this but are built to handle it.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly your children are going to come to the table with an unattractive chip on their shoulder.  They will approach people with the expectation that people are out to get them instead of out to help them reach their potential.  They will take coaching as a racial insult instead of an effort to help them improve as person/professional.  They will never reach their potential and you will be the reason.  That is sad for them and for society because with the right attitude perhaps they could have created a cure for cancer or be the President of the United States.
> 
> They deserve a better father try to grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be thoroughly confused.  My children are leaders.  The 2 youngest tutor other children and are required to donate time helping people less fortunate.  Their self esteem is so high there is not much that bothers them.  They play sports as well and their coaches continually praise me and my wife with what we put in them.  I wont be surprised if my youngest indeed creates a cure for cancer. My middle one has her sights set on being an astronaut and my oldest is already working on her masters. They are all extremely brilliant.  So unless they take a drastic turn for the worse I am pretty sure you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't doubt they are.  You are clearly thoughtful and intelligent.  But you are passing to your children a corrupting negative view that will stunt them for life.  We have all seen it.  Otherwise intelligent pursuasive young black man who approach relationships in a negative manner and assume people are racist and who are virtually uncoachable because the chip on their shoulder is so large.
> 
> I am not saying that racism doesn't exist but for every person acting in a negative fashion their will be another who will push you forward.  But that only happens when you treat others with an expectation they will help you and you make the changes and growth needed to succeed.
Click to expand...


I appreciate the compliment.  I'm not passing a negative view.  I'm passing the truth to them.  Truth may sometimes be negative but it is the truth.  The images my children were surrounded by from birth were positive always.  They see the positive Black family unit.  They see the imagery of their actual history instead of the one pushed on American children.  They are taught the fundamentals of economics, group economics, and business ownership.  They are taught to accept coaching from proven mentors. They understand how to gracefully decline coaching from unethical or unproven sources.  I'm not teaching my children to be racist but I am teaching them the truth about how to navigate this society.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry if I sound harsh but everyone has issues.  My sister has a adopted Chinese orphan with a cleft pallet.  He is probably going to be maybe 5'4" and despite many surgeries he will have scars.   He has real challenges but we don't let him make excuses.  We encourage him into sports where he can excel like wrestling.   We support him in his intellectual pursuits which he is amazing.  We tell him how smart and successful he will be and we compliment him on his interpersonal skills.
> 
> All children need to grow up feeling that they are valuable and that people will help them along the way if they approach them in a positive manner and are open to learning and always getting better.  To hear how you talk and the negative attitudes you are infusing into your children is emotionally painful and makes me angry.  They deserve better and you simply must do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't talk about it at all.  The points are self evident and the challanges don't need to be discussed.   Discussing it only reinforces the belief it is an obstacle that cant he overcome.  That point is the point you are missing.  The only person on this board focused on th challanges of your blackness is you!   The rest of us only care what kind of person you are not the color of your skin.   Have some faith that others will correct the negative behaviors of others if you don't get in the way by being an ass.
> 
> Oh by the way, the consequences of being very short are as significant if not more significant than being black.
Click to expand...


You can somewhat get away with that in his case.  Here is the problem.  What happens when that butt wipe comes up to him and starts downgrading him because of his dis-abilities?  What if there is a national ad campaign that begins portraying his particular issues in a negative light?  That wont happen in his case for the most part but if it did you now have a situation where the images in his mind are changed about his self worth and could be destroyed by the images he sees everyday on TV.  Are you following me on this?


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to be as successful as Bill Gates... then I worked with him.  Eh.. he's not so smart, coding skills were barely average, just the right guy in the right place at the right time with the right mom...  Now I just want to have fun, spend time with the wife & kids, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how does this statement fit with your world view?
> 
> Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are basically good,  that most people end up exactly where they deserve to be, that people will let you stand on their shoulders if you deserve it, and that life is a journey about self improvement.
> 
> All those things are impossible to believe if you in your core think whites are racist against you and your failures are a function of their racism and not your behaviors.  Do you have any concept of how corrupting that thinking is?  Can you even acknowledge it might be crippling to an entire community?
Click to expand...


I would disagree slightly with your definition of interpersonal skills. Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are people. A mix of good and bad.  Most people end up where they are for 2 reasons.  The information they have and what they do with that information.  I find that people that are qualified to teach me something tend to approach me with that offer once they find out I am seeking knowledge they have.  

I dont know where you got the idea I think all whites are racist.  i have several in my family right now.  I agree that saying that white racism is the reason for failing and leaving it at that is harmful.  I dont do that.  I explain that white racism is in fact how we got here but it is incumbent upon us to recognize its effect on behaviors and implement a plan to change those behaviors.  I detest people that lay down and give up once armed with knowledge.  That cant be harmful at all unless you feel guilty being part of the white ethnicity that brought this about.  Basically it sounds like you want me to exclude the truth because it bothers or casts a bad light on white society. i owe my children and my people more than i owe it to you to spare your feelings.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you spend a lot of time around him or was this just a brief meeting?  I noted you said 2 important things that lets me know he has good interpersonal skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of meetings. He had ok interpersonal skills.  Really, just a regular guy for an engineer, with a massive bank account.  The meetings were all note-able, not because of him, but rather because of who he was.  If that makes any sense.
> 
> Put it this way he was no Reagan or Clinton or Steve Jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think his engineering skills may be average but his ability to look ahead and anticipate direction seems pretty good in addition how to gain strategic advantage.   Give the guy some credit.  Between Microsoft and more importantly what he is doing with world health he will likely have more impact on the world than anyone in his generation.
Click to expand...


I was speaking more to that point in time when he started off.  He has definitely acquired the skills to be a major player since then just like steve Jobs.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I teach them to vote for what is best for society and not what is best specifically for themselves. * They know that by helping others get what they want you can have anything you want.  Dems and Reps are basically the same.  I wouldnt be surprised if it was a staged act to keep people fighting amongst each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true socialist. How about if the society they choose to help like you say to them that you want them to do, and/or rather it is your wishes for them to remain loyal in this way, ummm doesn't have their best interest at heart in the deal ?
> 
> How about if those people that you tell them to make sure and help in their choices made, well what if they use them like MC Hammer was used by those whom he thought needed his help, and what if they become the anchor around their necks because of what you have taught them in this socialistic manor ? Have you not learned anything about what has happened in the case where the feds had enabled and incentivized the poor to remain poor and dependent on them, and so is this the road you want your children on also ? Do you realize how many devils are waiting in the wings for your children to be told to help them, as they laugh all the way to the bank with your children's money afterwards, and then they never get out of the situation in which they had been in or remain in ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.  I dont want them voting for someone specifically because it will benefit themselves at the exclusion of others.  I want them to have a global view of how their decisions effect the world and not just their tiny little existence and space in it.
> 
> There is a reason people are incentivized to remain poor.  They are easily duped when dependent.  My responsibility is to impart that knowledge to my children and whomever else will listen. I teach my children to pass on that knowledge in action as well as in the spoken word. They already know of the pitfalls inherent in doing this but are built to handle it.
Click to expand...

My post still applies... They need to become successful for themselves and their families, then if they want to choose a charity to support then so be it, but you seem to be manipulating them for a larger struggle, where they will have to use up almost every ounce of their energy & resources in this larger struggle that you have chosen for them. It's just like Obama where as people figured just because he was black, then he would be expected to fight in the larger struggle for blacks by using the power of the office to now lift them all up somehow, but it is a fools game because you must always look at an individuals character and not his or her color in the situation, and this in order to know what to do in concerns of good people, and not to empower bad people along with the good people in which is what looking at only color does. The same applies for everything in the world, where as you look for the good always, and you attach yourself to that good, and you help that good, but to base ones actions upon ones color or a race of people is simply foolish. That black surgeon recently that had spoken out against Obama's thinking or doing, well just look at how he was treated when he spoke the truth, is this what you want your kids to face in their lives ?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does this statement fit with your world view?
> 
> Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are basically good,  that most people end up exactly where they deserve to be, that people will let you stand on their shoulders if you deserve it, and that life is a journey about self improvement.
> 
> All those things are impossible to believe if you in your core think whites are racist against you and your failures are a function of their racism and not your behaviors.  Do you have any concept of how corrupting that thinking is?  Can you even acknowledge it might be crippling to an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would disagree slightly with your definition of interpersonal skills. Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are people. A mix of good and bad.  Most people end up where they are for 2 reasons.  The information they have and what they do with that information.  I find that people that are qualified to teach me something tend to approach me with that offer once they find out I am seeking knowledge they have.
> 
> I dont know where you got the idea I think all whites are racist.  i have several in my family right now.  I agree that saying that white racism is the reason for failing and leaving it at that is harmful.  I dont do that.  I explain that white racism is in fact how we got here but it is incumbent upon us to recognize its effect on behaviors and implement a plan to change those behaviors.  I detest people that lay down and give up once armed with knowledge.  That cant be harmful at all unless you feel guilty being part of the white ethnicity that brought this about.  Basically it sounds like you want me to exclude the truth because it bothers or casts a bad light on white society.* i owe my children and my people more than i owe it to you to spare your feelings*.
Click to expand...


My people eh ? How come I don't get to talk like this concerning whites as being my people, and if I did it would drive your supposed (specific people) crazy now wouldn't it ? In fact you would warn your people & children to be against this type of thing now would you not ? Can't have them whites thinking that they are or should be united again now can we ? Who is my people to you, is it anyone in life that is the same color as you are ?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

How stupid can one person be?

Let's find out.



Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.   Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a  mantra of their culture.



Teach people to help themselves, and not rely on others. Sounds great, doesn't it? Too bad we are dealing with a stupid person, because the next thing he wants is handouts.



Hoffstra said:


> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



If you do all of the above things will be no different because you are still saying that they need help in order to do anything, and forcing that help on them at gunpoint.

We now know how stupid one person can be.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true socialist. How about if the society they choose to help like you say to them that you want them to do, and/or rather it is your wishes for them to remain loyal in this way, ummm doesn't have their best interest at heart in the deal ?
> 
> How about if those people that you tell them to make sure and help in their choices made, well what if they use them like MC Hammer was used by those whom he thought needed his help, and what if they become the anchor around their necks because of what you have taught them in this socialistic manor ? Have you not learned anything about what has happened in the case where the feds had enabled and incentivized the poor to remain poor and dependent on them, and so is this the road you want your children on also ? Do you realize how many devils are waiting in the wings for your children to be told to help them, as they laugh all the way to the bank with your children's money afterwards, and then they never get out of the situation in which they had been in or remain in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.  I dont want them voting for someone specifically because it will benefit themselves at the exclusion of others.  I want them to have a global view of how their decisions effect the world and not just their tiny little existence and space in it.
> 
> There is a reason people are incentivized to remain poor.  They are easily duped when dependent.  My responsibility is to impart that knowledge to my children and whomever else will listen. I teach my children to pass on that knowledge in action as well as in the spoken word. They already know of the pitfalls inherent in doing this but are built to handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post still applies... They need to become successful for themselves and their families, then if they want to choose a charity to support then so be it, but you seem to be manipulating them for a larger struggle, where they will have to use up almost every ounce of their energy & resources in this larger struggle that you have chosen for them. It's just like Obama where as people figured just because he was black, then he would be expected to fight in the larger struggle for blacks by using the power of the office to now lift them all up somehow, but it is a fools game because you must always look at an individuals character and not his or her color in the situation, and this in order to know what to do in concerns of good people, and not to empower bad people along with the good people in which is what looking at only color does. The same applies for everything in the world, where as you look for the good always, and you attach yourself to that good, and you help that good, but to base ones actions upon ones color or a race of people is simply foolish. That black surgeon recently that had spoken out against Obama's thinking or doing, well just look at how he was treated when he spoke the truth, is this what you want your kids to face in their lives ?
Click to expand...


Its all about how you measure success.  Am I really successful because I have money, a home, and a car?  i don't think so.  I think I need to touch other peoples lives and make them better in order to consider myself a success.  Of course that includes getting to a point where financially I can do what I need to do.  Anyone who thought the POTUS was going to be able to do anything much more than provide an image of Black success for the Black community must not be awake.  His job is to help everyone not just Blacks.  Taking that same theme of helping yourself before you help others applies to the struggle Black people go through in this country.  However, I find that more often than not an advance for Black people benefits everyone in general because it opens doors. Check AA.  I dont expect you to understand even a little about how irresponsible and self serving Carsons version of the "the truth" was. To me it just keeps alive the stereotype that Blacks are easily divided.  One more negative image for the unaware to absorb subliminally and one more triumph for those that engineer the constant media blitz to tear down the Black community.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does this statement fit with your world view?
> 
> Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are basically good,  that most people end up exactly where they deserve to be, that people will let you stand on their shoulders if you deserve it, and that life is a journey about self improvement.
> 
> All those things are impossible to believe if you in your core think whites are racist against you and your failures are a function of their racism and not your behaviors.  Do you have any concept of how corrupting that thinking is?  Can you even acknowledge it might be crippling to an entire community?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree slightly with your definition of interpersonal skills. Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are people. A mix of good and bad.  Most people end up where they are for 2 reasons.  The information they have and what they do with that information.  I find that people that are qualified to teach me something tend to approach me with that offer once they find out I am seeking knowledge they have.
> 
> I dont know where you got the idea I think all whites are racist.  i have several in my family right now.  I agree that saying that white racism is the reason for failing and leaving it at that is harmful.  I dont do that.  I explain that white racism is in fact how we got here but it is incumbent upon us to recognize its effect on behaviors and implement a plan to change those behaviors.  I detest people that lay down and give up once armed with knowledge.  That cant be harmful at all unless you feel guilty being part of the white ethnicity that brought this about.  Basically it sounds like you want me to exclude the truth because it bothers or casts a bad light on white society.* i owe my children and my people more than i owe it to you to spare your feelings*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My people eh ? How come I don't get to talk like this concerning whites as being my people, and if I did it would drive your supposed (specific people) crazy now wouldn't it ? In fact you would warn your people & children to be against this type of thing now would you not ? Can't have them whites thinking that they are or should be united again now can we ? Who is my people to you, is it anyone in life that is the same color as you are ?
Click to expand...


You dont get to talk like that because it would highlight the truth.  I dont have a problem with any group of people having their clubs that celebrate their heritage.  They should.  However, lets not pretend that whites are in any danger of being racially oppressed and need to have white unity. Whites own the power structure, the legal structure, and the political structure.  My people are those that suffer from the stereotypes promoted by the media, raped by the legal system, and disenfranchised by the political system.  Most of them are of Black African or Hispanic descent.


----------



## Tank

But, what about the blacks that don't live in America, how come they are doing much worse?

Can you think of a excuse for them too?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.  I dont want them voting for someone specifically because it will benefit themselves at the exclusion of others.  I want them to have a global view of how their decisions effect the world and not just their tiny little existence and space in it.
> 
> There is a reason people are incentivized to remain poor.  They are easily duped when dependent.  My responsibility is to impart that knowledge to my children and whomever else will listen. I teach my children to pass on that knowledge in action as well as in the spoken word. They already know of the pitfalls inherent in doing this but are built to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> My post still applies... They need to become successful for themselves and their families, then if they want to choose a charity to support then so be it, but you seem to be manipulating them for a larger struggle, where they will have to use up almost every ounce of their energy & resources in this larger struggle that you have chosen for them. It's just like Obama where as people figured just because he was black, then he would be expected to fight in the larger struggle for blacks by using the power of the office to now lift them all up somehow, but it is a fools game because you must always look at an individuals character and not his or her color in the situation, and this in order to know what to do in concerns of good people, and not to empower bad people along with the good people in which is what looking at only color does. The same applies for everything in the world, where as you look for the good always, and you attach yourself to that good, and you help that good, but to base ones actions upon ones color or a race of people is simply foolish. That black surgeon recently that had spoken out against Obama's thinking or doing, well just look at how he was treated when he spoke the truth, is this what you want your kids to face in their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all about how you measure success.  Am I really successful because I have money, a home, and a car?  i don't think so.  I think I need to touch other peoples lives and make them better in order to consider myself a success.  Of course that includes getting to a point where financially I can do what I need to do.  Anyone who thought the POTUS was going to be able to do anything much more than provide an image of Black success for the Black community must not be awake.  *His job is to help everyone not just Blacks.  *Taking that same theme of helping yourself before you help others applies to the struggle Black people go through in this country.  *However, I find that more often than not an advance for Black people benefits everyone in general because it opens doors.* Check AA.  I dont expect you to understand even a little about how irresponsible and self serving Carsons version of the "the truth" was. To me it just keeps alive the stereotype that Blacks are easily divided.  One more negative image for the unaware to absorb subliminally and one more triumph for those that engineer the constant media blitz to tear down the Black community.
Click to expand...


Really now... By his interjection of words into different scenario's that had taken place lately, you would think he thought his job was not getting to the bottom of something when it happens, but rather to make sure the *black *in the situation was represented by him through his words spoken over and above the facts before they were known.

How does an advance for *black people *open doors for all ? You see, you still are stuck on this color thing and that is where you go wrong in life. How about an advance for Americans that will open the door for all Americans of all colors when this advance takes place ? Wouldn't this be best ?


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.  I dont want them voting for someone specifically because it will benefit themselves at the exclusion of others.  I want them to have a global view of how their decisions effect the world and not just their tiny little existence and space in it.
> 
> There is a reason people are incentivized to remain poor.  They are easily duped when dependent.  My responsibility is to impart that knowledge to my children and whomever else will listen. I teach my children to pass on that knowledge in action as well as in the spoken word. They already know of the pitfalls inherent in doing this but are built to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> My post still applies... They need to become successful for themselves and their families, then if they want to choose a charity to support then so be it, but you seem to be manipulating them for a larger struggle, where they will have to use up almost every ounce of their energy & resources in this larger struggle that you have chosen for them. It's just like Obama where as people figured just because he was black, then he would be expected to fight in the larger struggle for blacks by using the power of the office to now lift them all up somehow, but it is a fools game because you must always look at an individuals character and not his or her color in the situation, and this in order to know what to do in concerns of good people, and not to empower bad people along with the good people in which is what looking at only color does. The same applies for everything in the world, where as you look for the good always, and you attach yourself to that good, and you help that good, but to base ones actions upon ones color or a race of people is simply foolish. That black surgeon recently that had spoken out against Obama's thinking or doing, well just look at how he was treated when he spoke the truth, is this what you want your kids to face in their lives ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all about how you measure success.  Am I really successful because I have money, a home, and a car?  i don't think so.  I think I need to touch other peoples lives and make them better in order to consider myself a success.  Of course that includes getting to a point where financially I can do what I need to do.  Anyone who thought the POTUS was going to be able to do anything much more than provide an image of Black success for the Black community must not be awake.  His job is to help everyone not just Blacks.  Taking that same theme of helping yourself before you help others applies to the struggle Black people go through in this country.  However, I find that more often than not an advance for Black people benefits everyone in general because it opens doors. Check AA.  I dont expect you to understand even a little about how irresponsible and self serving Carsons version of the "the truth" was. To me it just keeps alive the stereotype that Blacks are easily divided.  One more negative image for the unaware to absorb subliminally and one more triumph for those that engineer the constant media blitz to tear down the Black community.
Click to expand...


Ding Ding! We have a winner.  I just wish the first black president wasn't a drugged out looser from chicago with domestic terrorists as friends and communists as mentors.


----------



## Tank

A advance for black people is always something white people have already done.

Like first black president or first black in space ect.......


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree slightly with your definition of interpersonal skills. Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are people. A mix of good and bad.  Most people end up where they are for 2 reasons.  The information they have and what they do with that information.  I find that people that are qualified to teach me something tend to approach me with that offer once they find out I am seeking knowledge they have.
> 
> I dont know where you got the idea I think all whites are racist.  i have several in my family right now.  I agree that saying that white racism is the reason for failing and leaving it at that is harmful.  I dont do that.  I explain that white racism is in fact how we got here but it is incumbent upon us to recognize its effect on behaviors and implement a plan to change those behaviors.  I detest people that lay down and give up once armed with knowledge.  That cant be harmful at all unless you feel guilty being part of the white ethnicity that brought this about.  Basically it sounds like you want me to exclude the truth because it bothers or casts a bad light on white society.* i owe my children and my people more than i owe it to you to spare your feelings*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My people eh ? How come I don't get to talk like this concerning whites as being my people, and if I did it would drive your supposed (specific people) crazy now wouldn't it ? In fact you would warn your people & children to be against this type of thing now would you not ? Can't have them whites thinking that they are or should be united again now can we ? Who is my people to you, is it anyone in life that is the same color as you are ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont get to talk like that because it would highlight the truth.  I dont have a problem with any group of people having their clubs that celebrate their heritage.  They should.  However, lets not pretend that whites are in any danger of being racially oppressed and need to have white unity. Whites own the power structure, the legal structure, and the political structure.  My people are those that suffer from the stereotypes promoted by the media, raped by the legal system, and disenfranchised by the political system.  Most of them are of Black African or Hispanic descent.
Click to expand...

It's so sad that you are stuck in this rut, because that is what it is, it's a rut that you are stuck in on this issue or subject in your life.  Now you are as an Oak tree that has grown in this way, where as it would be impossible to get you to bend now or to see things differently in life, and worse you are transferring this burden over unto your children, and that is even more sad.


----------



## Tank

Have you guys not been around many black folks, don't you know when you're talking with a jive ass negro?


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post still applies... They need to become successful for themselves and their families, then if they want to choose a charity to support then so be it, but you seem to be manipulating them for a larger struggle, where they will have to use up almost every ounce of their energy & resources in this larger struggle that you have chosen for them. It's just like Obama where as people figured just because he was black, then he would be expected to fight in the larger struggle for blacks by using the power of the office to now lift them all up somehow, but it is a fools game because you must always look at an individuals character and not his or her color in the situation, and this in order to know what to do in concerns of good people, and not to empower bad people along with the good people in which is what looking at only color does. The same applies for everything in the world, where as you look for the good always, and you attach yourself to that good, and you help that good, but to base ones actions upon ones color or a race of people is simply foolish. That black surgeon recently that had spoken out against Obama's thinking or doing, well just look at how he was treated when he spoke the truth, is this what you want your kids to face in their lives ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all about how you measure success.  Am I really successful because I have money, a home, and a car?  i don't think so.  I think I need to touch other peoples lives and make them better in order to consider myself a success.  Of course that includes getting to a point where financially I can do what I need to do.  Anyone who thought the POTUS was going to be able to do anything much more than provide an image of Black success for the Black community must not be awake.  *His job is to help everyone not just Blacks.  *Taking that same theme of helping yourself before you help others applies to the struggle Black people go through in this country.  *However, I find that more often than not an advance for Black people benefits everyone in general because it opens doors.* Check AA.  I dont expect you to understand even a little about how irresponsible and self serving Carsons version of the "the truth" was. To me it just keeps alive the stereotype that Blacks are easily divided.  One more negative image for the unaware to absorb subliminally and one more triumph for those that engineer the constant media blitz to tear down the Black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really now... By his interjection of words into different scenario's that had taken place lately, you would think he thought his job was not getting to the bottom of something when it happens, but rather to make sure the *black *in the situation was represented by him through his words spoken over and above the facts before they were known.
> 
> How does an advance for *black people *open doors for all ? You see, you still are stuck on this color thing and that is where you go wrong in life. How about an advance for Americans that will open the door for all Americans of all colors when this advance takes place ? Wouldn't this be best ?
Click to expand...


I personally dont feel what he did was wrong.  He could relate so he spoke out.  It was an injustice that needed to be addressed and one that Black people are all acquainted with.  You get profiled and something bad ends up happening.  I dont remember him saying anything inaccurate. Do you?

Civil Rights struggle led by African American's helped all Americans.  AA was supposedly and advance for Blacks to gain equal footing into the job market.  I turns out white woman and Asians benefit the most.  Can you name one advance for Americans not started by Black people that benefited Blacks?


----------



## RKMBrown

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people eh ? How come I don't get to talk like this concerning whites as being my people, and if I did it would drive your supposed (specific people) crazy now wouldn't it ? In fact you would warn your people & children to be against this type of thing now would you not ? Can't have them whites thinking that they are or should be united again now can we ? Who is my people to you, is it anyone in life that is the same color as you are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to talk like that because it would highlight the truth.  I dont have a problem with any group of people having their clubs that celebrate their heritage.  They should.  However, lets not pretend that whites are in any danger of being racially oppressed and need to have white unity. Whites own the power structure, the legal structure, and the political structure.  My people are those that suffer from the stereotypes promoted by the media, raped by the legal system, and disenfranchised by the political system.  Most of them are of Black African or Hispanic descent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so sad that you are stuck in this rut, because that is what it is, it's a rut that you are stuck in on this issue or subject in your life.  Now you are as an Oak tree that has grown in this way, where as it would be impossible to get you to bend now or to see things differently in life, and worse you are transferring this burden over unto your children, and that is even more sad.
Click to expand...

Talking about recent history is not being stuck in a rut.  Hell we're still talking about the shit the North did to the South round here.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people eh ? How come I don't get to talk like this concerning whites as being my people, and if I did it would drive your supposed (specific people) crazy now wouldn't it ? In fact you would warn your people & children to be against this type of thing now would you not ? Can't have them whites thinking that they are or should be united again now can we ? Who is my people to you, is it anyone in life that is the same color as you are ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to talk like that because it would highlight the truth.  I dont have a problem with any group of people having their clubs that celebrate their heritage.  They should.  However, lets not pretend that whites are in any danger of being racially oppressed and need to have white unity. Whites own the power structure, the legal structure, and the political structure.  My people are those that suffer from the stereotypes promoted by the media, raped by the legal system, and disenfranchised by the political system.  Most of them are of Black African or Hispanic descent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so sad that you are stuck in this rut, because that is what it is, it's a rut that you are stuck in on this issue or subject in your life.  Now you are as an Oak tree that has grown in this way, where as it would be impossible to get you to bend now or to see things differently in life, and worse you are transferring this burden over unto your children, and that is even more sad.
Click to expand...


What makes you feel I am stuck in a rut?  Wouldnt that mean I've already closed my mind to new ideas? i am a life long student. I learn new things that have an effect on my opinions everyday. I keep an open mind because you never know where you may receive knowledge from. If you can provide me some proof that what I currently know is false please make it available.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get to talk like that because it would highlight the truth.  I dont have a problem with any group of people having their clubs that celebrate their heritage.  They should.  However, lets not pretend that whites are in any danger of being racially oppressed and need to have white unity. Whites own the power structure, the legal structure, and the political structure.  My people are those that suffer from the stereotypes promoted by the media, raped by the legal system, and disenfranchised by the political system.  Most of them are of Black African or Hispanic descent.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that you are stuck in this rut, because that is what it is, it's a rut that you are stuck in on this issue or subject in your life.  Now you are as an Oak tree that has grown in this way, where as it would be impossible to get you to bend now or to see things differently in life, and worse you are transferring this burden over unto your children, and that is even more sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you feel I am stuck in a rut?  Wouldnt that mean I've already closed my mind to new ideas? i am a life long student. I learn new things that have an effect on my opinions everyday. I keep an open mind because you never know where you may receive knowledge from. If you can provide me some proof that what I currently know is false please make it available.
Click to expand...

Your obsession with skin color is a false way of thinking for starters, and you know this because you can never look at a group of people as being good, bad, oppressed equally for no reason, except to base it upon their color in a foolish way, and on their intelligence, their ideology and/or etc.  You can't base it all upon their color in life instead of it being based upon their minds, culture, their actions, their religion, their beliefs, their character and so on and so forth these days especially,. In fact this is what you don't want the whites doing, but it is Ok for you all to do it eh (stick together) ? If anything the good whites have been the biggest fools in all of this to date, because they have bought into this foolishness hook line and sinker.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that you are stuck in this rut, because that is what it is, it's a rut that you are stuck in on this issue or subject in your life.  Now you are as an Oak tree that has grown in this way, where as it would be impossible to get you to bend now or to see things differently in life, and worse you are transferring this burden over unto your children, and that is even more sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you feel I am stuck in a rut?  Wouldnt that mean I've already closed my mind to new ideas? i am a life long student. I learn new things that have an effect on my opinions everyday. I keep an open mind because you never know where you may receive knowledge from. If you can provide me some proof that what I currently know is false please make it available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your obsession with skin color is a false way of thinking for starters, and you know this because you can never look at a group of people as being good, bad, oppressed equally for no reason, except to base it upon their color in a foolish way, and on their intelligence, their ideology and/or etc.  You can't base it all upon their color in life instead of it being based upon their minds, culture, their actions, their religion, their beliefs, their character and so on and so forth these days especially,. In fact this is what you don't want the whites doing, but it is Ok for you all to do it eh (stick together) ? If anything the good whites have been the biggest fools in all of this to date, because they have bought into this foolishness hook line and sinker.
Click to expand...


Why do you feel its an obsession?  What do you mean by false way of thinking?  I think of myself as a Black man in a society programmed to look down on me in one way or another. Until you can experience that I don't think you can comprehend my daily existence enough to say its false. I dont think you get that I don't have a *realistic* choice except to look at life from the perspective of me being a Black man. I cant change my last name, dress up differently, move to another city to start over, or alter my skin color in anyway.  Its the first thing people see about me before I open my mouth. I'm already prejudged unless there is a conscious effort on that strangers part not to do it. To say that is not reality is naive.  I dont understand your line about good whites.  What do you mean by them being fooled?  My white friends know exactly how I feel and they are still my friends.


----------



## Tank

Awww poor black guy, I wish I could set you free back in Africa so you could run around butt naked with you're people


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you feel I am stuck in a rut?  Wouldnt that mean I've already closed my mind to new ideas? i am a life long student. I learn new things that have an effect on my opinions everyday. I keep an open mind because you never know where you may receive knowledge from. If you can provide me some proof that what I currently know is false please make it available.
> 
> 
> 
> Your obsession with skin color is a false way of thinking for starters, and you know this because you can never look at a group of people as being good, bad, oppressed equally for no reason, except to base it upon their color in a foolish way, and on their intelligence, their ideology and/or etc.  You can't base it all upon their color in life instead of it being based upon their minds, culture, their actions, their religion, their beliefs, their character and so on and so forth these days especially,. In fact this is what you don't want the whites doing, but it is Ok for you all to do it eh (stick together) ? If anything the good whites have been the biggest fools in all of this to date, because they have bought into this foolishness hook line and sinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you feel its an obsession?  What do you mean by false way of thinking?  I think of myself as a Black man in a society programmed to look down on me in one way or another. Until you can experience that I don't think you can comprehend my daily existence enough to say its false. I dont think you get that I don't have a *realistic* choice except to look at life from the perspective of me being a Black man. I cant change my last name, dress up differently, move to another city to start over, or alter my skin color in anyway.  Its the first thing people see about me before I open my mouth. I'm already prejudged unless there is a conscious effort on that strangers part not to do it. To say that is not reality is naive.  I dont understand your line about good whites.  What do you mean by them being fooled?  My white friends know exactly how I feel and they are still my friends.
Click to expand...


Do they really know how you feel ? If so would they still be your friends ? One just wonders.

Good whites ? Yes I refer to the good whites in representation of, because I don't represent the bad whites or any other bad, and this especially in regards to any of their skin colors in life. I always look a little bit deeper than a mans skin color, and I mean always.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your obsession with skin color is a false way of thinking for starters, and you know this because you can never look at a group of people as being good, bad, oppressed equally for no reason, except to base it upon their color in a foolish way, and on their intelligence, their ideology and/or etc.  You can't base it all upon their color in life instead of it being based upon their minds, culture, their actions, their religion, their beliefs, their character and so on and so forth these days especially,. In fact this is what you don't want the whites doing, but it is Ok for you all to do it eh (stick together) ? If anything the good whites have been the biggest fools in all of this to date, because they have bought into this foolishness hook line and sinker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel its an obsession?  What do you mean by false way of thinking?  I think of myself as a Black man in a society programmed to look down on me in one way or another. Until you can experience that I don't think you can comprehend my daily existence enough to say its false. I dont think you get that I don't have a *realistic* choice except to look at life from the perspective of me being a Black man. I cant change my last name, dress up differently, move to another city to start over, or alter my skin color in anyway.  Its the first thing people see about me before I open my mouth. I'm already prejudged unless there is a conscious effort on that strangers part not to do it. To say that is not reality is naive.  I dont understand your line about good whites.  What do you mean by them being fooled?  My white friends know exactly how I feel and they are still my friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they really know how you feel ? If so would they still be your friends ? One just wonders.
> 
> Good whites ? Yes I refer to the good whites in representation of, because I don't represent the bad whites or any other bad, and this especially in regards to any of their skin colors in life. I always look a little bit deeper than a mans skin color, and I mean always.
Click to expand...


Yes they know exactly how I feel.  I make no bones about my position.  If someone doesnt understand my stance then I cant do much about that.  My friends have actually thanked me for pointing out things they couldn't see simply because they were white.  Think of it like this. You and I are walking down a dirt road. Every now and then I say ouch. You ask me why I keep doing that and I say its because of the rocks in the road.  You remark you cant feel them and I point out its because i'm walking barefoot and you have on shoes.

You sound like the rare person who actually looks deeper than skin color.  It takes a determined focused individual to do that even if color is not the issue. A mentor of mine once told me that there are three versions of reality.  My view, your view, and the video tapes view.  Throw color in that mix and you can get 2 starkly different points of view from the human element.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> My friends have actually thanked me for pointing out things they couldn't see simply because they were white.




Hey were they able to point out things you couldn't see simply because you are black?


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your sister and your family are doing an excellent job.  Does your sister tell the child that he *doesnt* have a cleft pallet, or that he *wont* be short, or that he *will not* have scars as a result of his surgeries?  i'm going to guess no.  She probably lets him know what he has to deal with and how to do so without feeling sorry for himself.  I do the same.  I dont infuse negative attitudes.  I tell them the truth and how to deal with it.  I think the worse thing you can do is handicap your children by lying to them. It always comes back and will bite you in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't talk about it at all.  The points are self evident and the challanges don't need to be discussed.   Discussing it only reinforces the belief it is an obstacle that cant he overcome.  That point is the point you are missing.  The only person on this board focused on th challanges of your blackness is you!   The rest of us only care what kind of person you are not the color of your skin.   Have some faith that others will correct the negative behaviors of others if you don't get in the way by being an ass.
> 
> Oh by the way, the consequences of being very short are as significant if not more significant than being black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can somewhat get away with that in his case.  Here is the problem.  What happens when that butt wipe comes up to him and starts downgrading him because of his dis-abilities?  What if there is a national ad campaign that begins portraying his particular issues in a negative light?  That wont happen in his case for the most part but if it did you now have a situation where the images in his mind are changed about his self worth and could be destroyed by the images he sees everyday on TV.  Are you following me on this?
Click to expand...


I will teach him what is already learning to do which is disarm the butt wipe with humor and class.  (BTW the same thing that happens in Black/Black or White/White interactions and happens all the time in the locker room).  So what if their is a national campaign?  It reflects more poorly on the advertiser than him.  Do you really think the majority of us are so stupid that we can't discern others being idiots...  

Their is only one image they need to hold and that is if they treat all people with trust and respect and they focus on accepting and improving their faults the rest will work out.   Are there idiots out there who will act derogatorily in a racist (or whatever anti short is called) manner.  Certainly.  But that is only an opportunity to demonstrate to the rest of us that you are a class individual with the social skills to deal with it gracefully.  Are you following me?

BTW thanks for the frank discussion.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tend to find that out when you meet famous or accomplished people.  They normally have excellent interpersonal skills and know how to delegate.  His skills are in engaging people more than coding i would bet.  Its good to feel comfortable in your own skin and family is always first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does this statement fit with your world view?
> 
> Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are basically good,  that most people end up exactly where they deserve to be, that people will let you stand on their shoulders if you deserve it, and that life is a journey about self improvement.
> 
> All those things are impossible to believe if you in your core think whites are racist against you and your failures are a function of their racism and not your behaviors.  Do you have any concept of how corrupting that thinking is?  Can you even acknowledge it might be crippling to an entire community?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would disagree slightly with your definition of interpersonal skills. Excellent interpersonal skills start with the expectation that people are people. A mix of good and bad.  Most people end up where they are for 2 reasons.  The information they have and what they do with that information.  I find that people that are qualified to teach me something tend to approach me with that offer once they find out I am seeking knowledge they have.
> 
> I dont know where you got the idea I think all whites are racist.  i have several in my family right now.  I agree that saying that white racism is the reason for failing and leaving it at that is harmful.  I dont do that.  I explain that white racism is in fact how we got here but it is incumbent upon us to recognize its effect on behaviors and implement a plan to change those behaviors.  I detest people that lay down and give up once armed with knowledge.  That cant be harmful at all unless you feel guilty being part of the white ethnicity that brought this about.  Basically it sounds like you want me to exclude the truth because it bothers or casts a bad light on white society. i owe my children and my people more than i owe it to you to spare your feelings.
Click to expand...


Trust me your not hurting my feelings one bit.   Has past racism had an impact.  Sure I can buy that.  But the bigger problem today is black racism.  I want you to exclude "the truth" because focusing on it does nothing to help you or your children progress in this society.   But it is clear you are not wiling to consider that point.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> Why do you feel its an obsession?  What do you mean by false way of thinking?  I think of myself as a Black man in a society programmed to look down on me in one way or another. Until you can experience that I don't think you can comprehend my daily existence enough to say its false. I dont think you get that I don't have a *realistic* choice except to look at life from the perspective of me being a Black man. I cant change my last name, dress up differently, move to another city to start over, or alter my skin color in anyway.  Its the first thing people see about me before I open my mouth. I'm already prejudged unless there is a conscious effort on that strangers part not to do it. To say that is not reality is naive.  I dont understand your line about good whites.  What do you mean by them being fooled?  My white friends know exactly how I feel and they are still my friends.



You are actually one of the most racist people I have ever had a discussion with.   I put you right up there with some of the red necks that live around here.   If people (white I presume) are looking down on you it isn't because you are black it is because you are so damn insulting to assume they are incapable of looking past your skin color.   I find you off putting just on the message board.  God forbid I had to work with you as a co-worker.


----------



## Sactowndog

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel its an obsession?  What do you mean by false way of thinking?  I think of myself as a Black man in a society programmed to look down on me in one way or another. Until you can experience that I don't think you can comprehend my daily existence enough to say its false. I dont think you get that I don't have a *realistic* choice except to look at life from the perspective of me being a Black man. I cant change my last name, dress up differently, move to another city to start over, or alter my skin color in anyway.  Its the first thing people see about me before I open my mouth. I'm already prejudged unless there is a conscious effort on that strangers part not to do it. To say that is not reality is naive.  I dont understand your line about good whites.  What do you mean by them being fooled?  My white friends know exactly how I feel and they are still my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they really know how you feel ? If so would they still be your friends ? One just wonders.
> 
> Good whites ? Yes I refer to the good whites in representation of, because I don't represent the bad whites or any other bad, and this especially in regards to any of their skin colors in life. I always look a little bit deeper than a mans skin color, and I mean always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they know exactly how I feel.  I make no bones about my position.  If someone doesnt understand my stance then I cant do much about that.  My friends have actually thanked me for pointing out things they couldn't see simply because they were white.  Think of it like this. You and I are walking down a dirt road. Every now and then I say ouch. You ask me why I keep doing that and I say its because of the rocks in the road.  You remark you cant feel them and I point out its because i'm walking barefoot and you have on shoes.
> 
> You sound like the rare person who actually looks deeper than skin color.  It takes a determined focused individual to do that even if color is not the issue. A mentor of mine once told me that there are three versions of reality.  My view, your view, and the video tapes view.  Throw color in that mix and you can get 2 starkly different points of view from the human element.
Click to expand...


You are intelligent and articulate.   Sadly you are also completely crippled because you assume all people judge you first by the color of your skin.  You are exhibit A of why more otherwise highly qualified young black men don't progress.  They blame it on racism and in a sense they are correct.  What they don't see is it is their own racism holding them back not the racism of others.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't talk about it at all.  The points are self evident and the challanges don't need to be discussed.   Discussing it only reinforces the belief it is an obstacle that cant he overcome.  That point is the point you are missing.  The only person on this board focused on th challanges of your blackness is you!   The rest of us only care what kind of person you are not the color of your skin.   Have some faith that others will correct the negative behaviors of others if you don't get in the way by being an ass.
> 
> Oh by the way, the consequences of being very short are as significant if not more significant than being black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can somewhat get away with that in his case.  Here is the problem.  What happens when that butt wipe comes up to him and starts downgrading him because of his dis-abilities?  What if there is a national ad campaign that begins portraying his particular issues in a negative light?  That wont happen in his case for the most part but if it did you now have a situation where the images in his mind are changed about his self worth and could be destroyed by the images he sees everyday on TV.  Are you following me on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will teach him what is already learning to do which is disarm the butt wipe with humor and class.  (BTW the same thing that happens in Black/Black or White/White interactions and happens all the time in the locker room).  So what if their is a national campaign?  It reflects more poorly on the advertiser than him.  Do you really think the majority of us are so stupid that we can't discern others being idiots...
> 
> Their is only one image they need to hold and that is if they treat all people with trust and respect and they focus on accepting and improving their faults the rest will work out.   Are there idiots out there who will act derogatorily in a racist (or whatever anti short is called) manner.  Certainly.  But that is only an opportunity to demonstrate to the rest of us that you are a class individual with the social skills to deal with it gracefully.  Are you following me?
> 
> BTW thanks for the frank discussion.
Click to expand...



I think you are missing my point but its understandable.  For centuries Blacks have had a "national campaign" directed against them to support first the slave trade, then later to preserve the southern way of life.  We were portrayed as property, ignorant, and inferior.  We were lied to about our history in Africa. We were even told we were better off as slaves instead of being in the jungle. The clincher? We were given a god that looked shockingly like the people doing the oppressing.  The best method to enslave a society is to take their God and make that God look like the oppressor.  That way the oppression looks preordained and sanctioned by God.  Not only did it do a mind job on Blacks but it also did a number on other ethnicities and the way they viewed themselves in relation to Black people.  

This programming continues to this day.  Images are how the mind works and processes information.  Thats why what we see on TV has more effect than what we read.  Thats how marketers get you buying their products.  Its burned into your subconscious to think of the Windows OS when someone mentions a computer.  That stuff is hard to erase even when you are aware of it. Imagine being brainwashed and teaching your children what you have been brainwashed to believe generation after generation because you were unaware of it.  This is where we are at.  People are starting to wake up but its going to be a long haul.  So you see now why I first have to inoculate then teach?


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can somewhat get away with that in his case.  Here is the problem.  What happens when that butt wipe comes up to him and starts downgrading him because of his dis-abilities?  What if there is a national ad campaign that begins portraying his particular issues in a negative light?  That wont happen in his case for the most part but if it did you now have a situation where the images in his mind are changed about his self worth and could be destroyed by the images he sees everyday on TV.  Are you following me on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach him what is already learning to do which is disarm the butt wipe with humor and class.  (BTW the same thing that happens in Black/Black or White/White interactions and happens all the time in the locker room).  So what if their is a national campaign?  It reflects more poorly on the advertiser than him.  Do you really think the majority of us are so stupid that we can't discern others being idiots...
> 
> Their is only one image they need to hold and that is if they treat all people with trust and respect and they focus on accepting and improving their faults the rest will work out.   Are there idiots out there who will act derogatorily in a racist (or whatever anti short is called) manner.  Certainly.  But that is only an opportunity to demonstrate to the rest of us that you are a class individual with the social skills to deal with it gracefully.  Are you following me?
> 
> BTW thanks for the frank discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing my point but its understandable.  For centuries Blacks have had a "national campaign" directed against them to support first the slave trade, then later to preserve the southern way of life.  We were portrayed as property, ignorant, and inferior.  We were lied to about our history in Africa. We were even told we were better off as slaves instead of being in the jungle. The clincher? We were given a god that looked shockingly like the people doing the oppressing.  The best method to enslave a society is to take their God and make that God look like the oppressor.  That way the oppression looks preordained and sanctioned by God.  Not only did it do a mind job on Blacks but it also did a number on other ethnicities and the way they viewed themselves in relation to Black people.
> 
> This programming continues to this day.  Images are how the mind works and processes information.  Thats why what we see on TV has more effect than what we read.  Thats how marketers get you buying their products.  Its burned into your subconscious to think of the Windows OS when someone mentions a computer.  That stuff is hard to erase even when you are aware of it. Imagine being brainwashed and teaching your children what you have been brainwashed to believe generation after generation because you were unaware of it.  This is where we are at.  People are starting to wake up but its going to be a long haul.  So you see now why I first have to inoculate then teach?
Click to expand...

You keep on putting yourself down, and speaking about being brainwashed, and you keep worrying about the brainwashing just continuing on and on and on as if you and others can't ever realize that only a weak person can be brainwashed, so are you weak and will you continue to be weak, and will others you know continue to be weak minded in this way ? Some might find your view very disturbing for them, because they are not weak, and they are doing just fine in their lives as Americans who are black, and this they are doing with all races as Americans united, in which they are doing just fine with these days. You have some bad hang up's on this race thing, and who knows why, other than what you claim here, but you have to get over it somehow, or it will eat you and your children to their core, and it will saddle them with your burdens in a very selfish way, and this is what it mainly seems to be about with you. Seems to me that instead you would want to encourage them and warn them of the downfalls and pitfalls in life yes, and also help them understand that their are bad people in the world, and most importantly they come in all colors shapes and sizes, so just beware of *bad people*, and don't ever let them get you down.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sactowndog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will teach him what is already learning to do which is disarm the butt wipe with humor and class.  (BTW the same thing that happens in Black/Black or White/White interactions and happens all the time in the locker room).  So what if their is a national campaign?  It reflects more poorly on the advertiser than him.  Do you really think the majority of us are so stupid that we can't discern others being idiots...
> 
> Their is only one image they need to hold and that is if they treat all people with trust and respect and they focus on accepting and improving their faults the rest will work out.   Are there idiots out there who will act derogatorily in a racist (or whatever anti short is called) manner.  Certainly.  But that is only an opportunity to demonstrate to the rest of us that you are a class individual with the social skills to deal with it gracefully.  Are you following me?
> 
> BTW thanks for the frank discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing my point but its understandable.  For centuries Blacks have had a "national campaign" directed against them to support first the slave trade, then later to preserve the southern way of life.  We were portrayed as property, ignorant, and inferior.  We were lied to about our history in Africa. We were even told we were better off as slaves instead of being in the jungle. The clincher? We were given a god that looked shockingly like the people doing the oppressing.  The best method to enslave a society is to take their God and make that God look like the oppressor.  That way the oppression looks preordained and sanctioned by God.  Not only did it do a mind job on Blacks but it also did a number on other ethnicities and the way they viewed themselves in relation to Black people.
> 
> This programming continues to this day.  Images are how the mind works and processes information.  Thats why what we see on TV has more effect than what we read.  Thats how marketers get you buying their products.  Its burned into your subconscious to think of the Windows OS when someone mentions a computer.  That stuff is hard to erase even when you are aware of it. Imagine being brainwashed and teaching your children what you have been brainwashed to believe generation after generation because you were unaware of it.  This is where we are at.  People are starting to wake up but its going to be a long haul.  So you see now why I first have to inoculate then teach?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep on putting yourself down, and speaking about being brainwashed, and you keep worrying about the brainwashing just continuing on and on and on as if you and others can't ever realize that only a weak person can be brainwashed, so are you weak and will you continue to be weak, and will others you know continue to be weak minded in this way ? Some might find your view very disturbing for them, because they are not weak, and they are doing just fine in their lives as Americans who are black, and this they are doing with all races as Americans united, in which they are doing just fine with these days. You have some bad hang up's on this race thing, and who knows why, other than what you claim here, but you have to get over it somehow, or it will eat you and your children to their core, and it will saddle them with your burdens in a very selfish way, and this is what it mainly seems to be about with you. Seems to me that instead you would want to encourage them and warn them of the downfalls and pitfalls in life yes, and also help them understand that their are bad people in the world, and most importantly they come in all colors shapes and sizes, so just beware of *bad people*, and don't ever let them get you down.
Click to expand...


Its a myth that only weak minded people can be brainwashed.  As a matter of fact its that very sentiment that allows it to happen for so long.  People will rationalize it in order to maintain their sense of control.  When you scoff at anything you should take that as a pretty good sign you are brainwashed on that subject because your view regarding it came from somewhere else.  You may call it weak being able to admit it.  I call it being self aware.  Look at all your prejudices good and bad and figure out where they came from.  You've been brainwashed and you don't even realize it. 

All the things you mentioned I definitely do with my children.  I just give them the added protection of understanding truly what it is they are up against.  Like I said I dont expect you to understand because you don't have my experience nor my childrens.


----------



## jwoodie

Just what is it you are after?  Pity?  How about self help?  If you can't live in a majority white society, you can join the Black Muslims or move to the Caribbean.  One of the biggest problems in achieving racial equality is that many negative stereotypes are all too true.  The only way to erase them is to replace them with positive stereotypes.  

Case in point:  After their internment during WW2, Japanese Americans were looked down upon and generally held menial jobs as gardeners.  Japanese neighborhoods were shunned.  Over time, however, their industrious attitude and conscientious care of their homes and children created a new stereotype which made their neighborhoods desirable places to live.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Just what is it you are after?  Pity?  How about self help?  If you can't live in a majority white society, you can join the Black Muslims or move to the Caribbean.  One of the biggest problems in achieving racial equality is that many negative stereotypes are all too true.  The only way to erase them is to replace them with positive stereotypes.
> 
> Case in point:  After their internment during WW2, Japanese Americans were looked down upon and generally held menial jobs as gardeners.  Japanese neighborhoods were shunned.  Over time, however, their industrious attitude and conscientious care of their homes and children created a new stereotype which made their neighborhoods desirable places to live.



Why is there this perception Black people want pity because they tell people that are denying something happened that it indeed happened?  No.  We are explaining the situation and how it came about. I do exactly what you proposed by telling my children about all the positive role models and concepts they have as Black people to look up to.  Some people apparently feel that is counter productive or reverse racism.

I laugh when people try and use other ethnic groups to make a point.  Show me an ethnic group that lost their history and religion while going through slavery for as long as Blacks did then you may have a point.  Throw in the Jim Crow era of racial oppression and you cant find another group to compare Blacks to.  The fact that we are still standing right now is amazing in of itself and a testament to our inner strength.  As other Blacks get more informed the small minority of negative Black people that are held up for others to see will go away.  Your assumption that most Blacks are not doing whats right is indicative of the ongoing brainwashing.


----------



## Asclepias

Sactowndog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel its an obsession?  What do you mean by false way of thinking?  I think of myself as a Black man in a society programmed to look down on me in one way or another. Until you can experience that I don't think you can comprehend my daily existence enough to say its false. I dont think you get that I don't have a *realistic* choice except to look at life from the perspective of me being a Black man. I cant change my last name, dress up differently, move to another city to start over, or alter my skin color in anyway.  Its the first thing people see about me before I open my mouth. I'm already prejudged unless there is a conscious effort on that strangers part not to do it. To say that is not reality is naive.  I dont understand your line about good whites.  What do you mean by them being fooled?  My white friends know exactly how I feel and they are still my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are actually one of the most racist people I have ever had a discussion with.   I put you right up there with some of the red necks that live around here.   If people (white I presume) are looking down on you it isn't because you are black it is because you are so damn insulting to assume they are incapable of looking past your skin color.   I find you off putting just on the message board.  God forbid I had to work with you as a co-worker.
Click to expand...


Do you know what racist means?  Really you should look up the word.  If you dont understand how the human mind works and how marketing creates perception, I'm afraid you will never understand what I am talking about anyway.  Probably best not to discuss anything with me if you cant see past your tightly held beliefs long enough to consider what I am saying.


----------



## jwoodie

It seems that you are claiming special knowledge and insight that somehow elevates your opinions over the rest of us.  Rather egotistical, wouldn't you say?


----------



## NLT

I see hindus, asians, muslims and Africans (from Africa) doing very well in the Dallas FT Worth area. You know why, because they get off there ass and work everyday to run thier bussiness. They are not sitting around smoking dope, shooting robbing gangbanging screwing baby momma, whining and moaning that the man has kept them down so long now he better pay up.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> I laugh when people try and use other ethnic groups to make a point.  Show me an ethnic group that lost their history and religion while going through slavery for as long as Blacks did then you may have a point.



Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh when people try and use other ethnic groups to make a point.  Show me an ethnic group that lost their history and religion while going through slavery for as long as Blacks did then you may have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
Click to expand...


I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.


----------



## NLT

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh when people try and use other ethnic groups to make a point.  Show me an ethnic group that lost their history and religion while going through slavery for as long as Blacks did then you may have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.
Click to expand...


I would offer you a tissue but all mine are white....


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh when people try and use other ethnic groups to make a point.  Show me an ethnic group that lost their history and religion while going through slavery for as long as Blacks did then you may have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.
Click to expand...


The Incas for one. They've only been able to read their own hieroglyphs for the past few decades after the Conquistadors burned nearly all their writings and forbid their oral histories and traditions.


----------



## Asclepias

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would offer you a tissue but all mine are white....
Click to expand...


Is that the name of a ethnic group?  Never heard of that one.  How about showing how intelligent you are and come up with one.  I just found one but they dont exist anymore.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh when people try and use other ethnic groups to make a point.  Show me an ethnic group that lost their history and religion while going through slavery for as long as Blacks did then you may have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.
Click to expand...


1.  What do you mean by "perception of their motherland and their religion?"

2.  For historical comparison, how about the Jews?


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Incas for one. They've only been able to read their own hieroglyphs for the past few decades after the Conquistadors burned nearly all their writings and forbid their oral histories and traditions.
Click to expand...


How long were they enslaved for and how did their perception of their homeland change negatively?  What is their current state of affairs?


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, how about all of them. Pretty much every time someone conquered another people, the first thing that was done was to kill off the ruling classes and declare the old gods and laws were dead and the new laws and gods were all that was taught. This happened everywhere. Look at the Middle East or what happened in the Americas when the Catholics showed up. It isn't like the Blacks were the first people in history to have a boot on their neck and their traditions and histories suppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt ask you to point out what the conquerors tried to do.  I asked someone if it in fact happened.  You should have no trouble naming 1 group that lost their history and perception of their motherland and their religion for as long as Black people did.  All I ask is one. You can be specific if its pretty much everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  What do you mean by "perception of their motherland and their religion?"
> 
> 2.  For historical comparison, how about the Jews?
Click to expand...


1. For instance.  when I was child it was an insult to even imply someone was from Africa.  Most African-Americans have no clue what their original religion was.

2. Jews never ever lost their God and traditions which are the cornerstones of the group dynamic.  They never got a bad view of their homeland.  Besides Jews is more of a religious designation.  There are Ethiopians that were Jewish.


----------



## jwoodie

1.  So YOUR perception is the problem?  By the way, what was the "original religion?"

2.  The Jewish homeland was DESTROYED.  Ever hear of the Diaspora, pogroms or Holocaust?

3.  The modern state of Israel is an example of self help.

4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?


----------



## Steven_R

jwoodie said:


> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?



He wants us to all admit the blacks had it worse than anyone ever. 

Also, I was wrong. It was the Maya, not the Inca. _Mea culpa_.


----------



## jwoodie

Steven_R said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to all admit the blacks had it worse than anyone ever.
> 
> Also, I was wrong. It was the Maya, not the Inca. _Mea culpa_.
Click to expand...


So if we all say OK, is that the end of it?


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> 1.  So YOUR perception is the problem?  By the way, what was the "original religion?"
> 
> 2.  The Jewish homeland was DESTROYED.  Ever hear of the Diaspora, pogroms or Holocaust?
> 
> 3.  The modern state of Israel is an example of self help.
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?



1.  What do you mean by my perception?  That speaks directly to my point. I can only guess what religion my particular ancestors practiced. Do you understand how important relgion is to a people.  My god should reflect my values and my image.  Slaves were force fed a white, blonde haired blue eyed god.

2. How did destroying it make Jews think negatively about it?  That probably heightened their appreciation of their homeland and raised its memory to elevated status.

3. The modern state of Israel was gifted to Jews and protected by the super powers.  They are more of an example of what happens when the super powers back a group of people until they are on their feet instead of an example of self determination.  Again however, Jews span many colors so they dont really count in this even though they are the closest parallel.

4. Why are you asking me what I want?  I just asked someone to name an ethnic group that went through what happened to Blacks here in the US.  After that we can compare where that ethnic group is at in terms of progress as opposed to Blacks.  I think it will turn on some lights for those that are intelligent enough to understand the comparison.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to all admit the blacks had it worse than anyone ever.
> 
> Also, I was wrong. It was the Maya, not the Inca. _Mea culpa_.
Click to expand...


I dont expect too many to admit anything.  Most have been brainwashed.  Just putting it out there for you to think about.  I doubt most will actually admit anything because they have subjected to the same brainwashing African-Americans went through.

Same thing applies to the Mayan civilization.  

How long enslaved?

Did they lose their religion?

Did their perception of their homeland change negatively?

What is their current status?


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to all admit the blacks had it worse than anyone ever.
> 
> Also, I was wrong. It was the Maya, not the Inca. _Mea culpa_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if we all say OK, is that the end of it?
Click to expand...


Depends on how much you want to know what I think should be done.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wants us to all admit the blacks had it worse than anyone ever.
> 
> Also, I was wrong. It was the Maya, not the Inca. _Mea culpa_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if we all say OK, is that the end of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how much you want to know what I think should be done.
Click to expand...


Your credibility is rapidly diminishing.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we all say OK, is that the end of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how much you want to know what I think should be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your credibility is rapidly diminishing.
Click to expand...


Is that your typical line when you cant answer a question?  Dont converse with me if you think I lack credibility.


----------



## RKMBrown

jwoodie said:


> 1.  So YOUR perception is the problem?  By the way, what was the "original religion?"
> 
> 2.  The Jewish homeland was DESTROYED.  Ever hear of the Diaspora, pogroms or Holocaust?
> 
> 3.  The modern state of Israel is an example of self help.
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?



Well that helps.  By that measure we'll be done with black / white hate about the same jew / islam hate is extinguished.


----------



## Katzndogz

After all these years it is obvious that black people generally cannot be helped at all.  Some do very well but only because they take care of business on their own.  THEN are despised by other black people for their success.

Leave them alone.  Make cities like Detroit and Chicago black reservations.   One black leader has already suggested something very similar.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  So YOUR perception is the problem?  By the way, what was the "original religion?"
> 
> 2.  The Jewish homeland was DESTROYED.  Ever hear of the Diaspora, pogroms or Holocaust?
> 
> 3.  The modern state of Israel is an example of self help.
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  What do you mean by my perception?  That speaks directly to my point. I can only guess what religion my particular ancestors practiced. Do you understand how important relgion is to a people.  My god should reflect my values and my image.  Slaves were force fed a white, blonde haired blue eyed god.
> 
> 2. How did destroying it make Jews think negatively about it?  That probably heightened their appreciation of their homeland and raised its memory to elevated status.
> 
> 3. The modern state of Israel was gifted to Jews and protected by the super powers.  *They are more of an example of what happens when the super powers back a group of people until they are on their feet instead of an example of self determination.*  Again however, Jews span many colors so they dont really count in this even though they are the closest parallel.
> 
> 4. Why are you asking me what I want?  I just asked someone to name an ethnic group that went through what happened to Blacks here in the US.  After that we can compare where that ethnic group is at in terms of progress as opposed to Blacks.  I think it will turn on some lights for those that are intelligent enough to understand the comparison.
Click to expand...


This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  So YOUR perception is the problem?  By the way, what was the "original religion?"
> 
> 2.  The Jewish homeland was DESTROYED.  Ever hear of the Diaspora, pogroms or Holocaust?
> 
> 3.  The modern state of Israel is an example of self help.
> 
> 4.  What, exactly, do you want?  Reparations?  Condescension?  White self flagellation?  Revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  What do you mean by my perception?  That speaks directly to my point. I can only guess what religion my particular ancestors practiced. Do you understand how important relgion is to a people.  My god should reflect my values and my image.  Slaves were force fed a white, blonde haired blue eyed god.
> 
> 2. How did destroying it make Jews think negatively about it?  That probably heightened their appreciation of their homeland and raised its memory to elevated status.
> 
> 3. The modern state of Israel was gifted to Jews and protected by the super powers.  *They are more of an example of what happens when the super powers back a group of people until they are on their feet instead of an example of self determination.*  Again however, Jews span many colors so they dont really count in this even though they are the closest parallel.
> 
> 4. Why are you asking me what I want?  I just asked someone to name an ethnic group that went through what happened to Blacks here in the US.  After that we can compare where that ethnic group is at in terms of progress as opposed to Blacks.  I think it will turn on some lights for those that are intelligent enough to understand the comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.
Click to expand...


Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.  That was really sad.


----------



## RKMBrown

I think they are focusing on your avatar.


----------



## zeke

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once I learned to work my way around, over or through those obstacles I took off and became successful.
> 
> 
> 
> So why can't other ******* learn that?
Click to expand...


An ignorant, racist piece of white trash calling some other person a "******". To funny. Tank, you can barely write a coherent sentence and you "think" you have a higher IQ? Higher IQ than what? Dirt?. Well ok then.


----------



## zeke

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  What do you mean by my perception?  That speaks directly to my point. I can only guess what religion my particular ancestors practiced. Do you understand how important relgion is to a people.  My god should reflect my values and my image.  Slaves were force fed a white, blonde haired blue eyed god.
> 
> 2. How did destroying it make Jews think negatively about it?  That probably heightened their appreciation of their homeland and raised its memory to elevated status.
> 
> 3. The modern state of Israel was gifted to Jews and protected by the super powers.  *They are more of an example of what happens when the super powers back a group of people until they are on their feet instead of an example of self determination.*  Again however, Jews span many colors so they dont really count in this even though they are the closest parallel.
> 
> 4. Why are you asking me what I want?  I just asked someone to name an ethnic group that went through what happened to Blacks here in the US.  After that we can compare where that ethnic group is at in terms of progress as opposed to Blacks.  I think it will turn on some lights for those that are intelligent enough to understand the comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and *stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.*  That was really sad.
Click to expand...


The right wing racists on here don't do "direct" questions. Makes them uneasy. Like being around a large group of black people makes them uneasy. They might not be able to adequately express their thoughts when asked a direct question. Much easier to dodge the questions and as you say, move the goal post. Pitiful people.  LMAO,


----------



## RKMBrown

zeke said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and *stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.*  That was really sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right wing racists on here don't do "direct" questions. Makes them uneasy. Like being around a large group of black people makes them uneasy. They might not be able to adequately express their thoughts when asked a direct question. Much easier to dodge the questions and as you say, move the goal post. Pitiful people.  LMAO,
Click to expand...


So who would be willing to bet there are more or less racists, bigots, and homophobes in the left wing than the right wing?  IMO these particular issues transcend politics.


----------



## jwoodie

zeke said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and *stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.*  That was really sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The right wing racists on here don't do "direct" questions. Makes them uneasy. Like being around a large group of black people makes them uneasy. They might not be able to adequately express their thoughts when asked a direct question. Much easier to dodge the questions and as you say, move the goal post. Pitiful people.  LMAO,
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Here are my finally entries on the thread. if you are Black and you want to help the Black community teach your children their true history which is much more ancient than life in the US.  Understand and admit you have been brainwashed to believe you are inferior. Teach them about the great civilizations in Africa and their influence on Europe. This will require you to debrief yourself on what you have been programmed to believe in the US and look for alternative sources of history. Learn for yourself and teach your children interpersonal skills so they know how to deal with all types of people.  Learn and teach your children the power of cooperative economics. Learn and teach your children how to open businesses and build for themselves instead of working to make someone else wealthy.  Know the difference between security and freedom.  Freedom is being able to do what you want to do because you have the wealth to finance it. Security is an illusion and you can find it at a job.... or in prison. Give your children high expectations to shoot for. Do not reward average behavior or condone poor behavior.   Be happy for the success of other Black people.  Don't ever be an uncle tom.  

Whites wanting to help the Black community would be better served working on eliminating racism within the white community. If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership volunteer to teach it in Black communities.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Here are my finally entries on the thread. if you are Black and you want to help the Black community teach your children their true history which is much more ancient than life in the US.  Understand and admit you have been brainwashed to believe you are inferior. Teach them about the great civilizations in Africa and their influence on Europe. This will require you to debrief yourself on what you have been programmed to believe in the US and look for alternative sources of history. Learn for yourself and teach your children interpersonal skills so they know how to deal with all types of people.  Learn and teach your children the power of cooperative economics. Learn and teach your children how to open businesses and build for themselves instead of working to make someone else wealthy.  Know the difference between security and freedom.  Freedom is being able to do what you want to do because you have the wealth to finance it. Security is an illusion and you can find it at a job.... or in prison. Give your children high expectations to shoot for. Do not reward average behavior or condone poor behavior.   Be happy for the success of other Black people.  Don't ever be an uncle tom.
> 
> Whites wanting to help the Black community would be better served working on eliminating racism within the white community. If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership volunteer to teach it in Black communities.


My approach is similar, but I leave out the black/white part of it.  For example, to rewrite your statement.... people wanting to help the community would be better served by working on eliminating racism within the community.  If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership then please volunteer to teach it in poverty stricken communities.  

IMO the way to eliminate racism is by becoming color blind to the point of not attributing, by default, negative attributes based on color.  Celebrate and recognize the differences yes, but don't treat people different because of the color of their skin, it's demeaning to them and promotes division within our society.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my finally entries on the thread. if you are Black and you want to help the Black community teach your children their true history which is much more ancient than life in the US.  Understand and admit you have been brainwashed to believe you are inferior. Teach them about the great civilizations in Africa and their influence on Europe. This will require you to debrief yourself on what you have been programmed to believe in the US and look for alternative sources of history. Learn for yourself and teach your children interpersonal skills so they know how to deal with all types of people.  Learn and teach your children the power of cooperative economics. Learn and teach your children how to open businesses and build for themselves instead of working to make someone else wealthy.  Know the difference between security and freedom.  Freedom is being able to do what you want to do because you have the wealth to finance it. Security is an illusion and you can find it at a job.... or in prison. Give your children high expectations to shoot for. Do not reward average behavior or condone poor behavior.   Be happy for the success of other Black people.  Don't ever be an uncle tom.
> 
> Whites wanting to help the Black community would be better served working on eliminating racism within the white community. If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership volunteer to teach it in Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> My approach is similar, but I leave out the black/white part of it.  For example, to rewrite your statement.... people wanting to help the community would be better served by working on eliminating racism within the community.  If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership then please volunteer to teach it in poverty stricken communities.
> 
> IMO the way to eliminate racism is by becoming color blind.  Don't treat people different because of the color of their skin, it's demeaning to them and promotes division within our society.
Click to expand...


I have to separate it out according to ethnicity because there are a lot of Black people that are brainwashed.  If that dynamic didn't exist we wouldn't even have this thread.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my finally entries on the thread. if you are Black and you want to help the Black community teach your children their true history which is much more ancient than life in the US.  Understand and admit you have been brainwashed to believe you are inferior. Teach them about the great civilizations in Africa and their influence on Europe. This will require you to debrief yourself on what you have been programmed to believe in the US and look for alternative sources of history. Learn for yourself and teach your children interpersonal skills so they know how to deal with all types of people.  Learn and teach your children the power of cooperative economics. Learn and teach your children how to open businesses and build for themselves instead of working to make someone else wealthy.  Know the difference between security and freedom.  Freedom is being able to do what you want to do because you have the wealth to finance it. Security is an illusion and you can find it at a job.... or in prison. Give your children high expectations to shoot for. Do not reward average behavior or condone poor behavior.   Be happy for the success of other Black people.  Don't ever be an uncle tom.
> 
> Whites wanting to help the Black community would be better served working on eliminating racism within the white community. If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership volunteer to teach it in Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> My approach is similar, but I leave out the black/white part of it.  For example, to rewrite your statement.... people wanting to help the community would be better served by working on eliminating racism within the community.  If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership then please volunteer to teach it in poverty stricken communities.
> 
> IMO the way to eliminate racism is by becoming color blind.  Don't treat people different because of the color of their skin, it's demeaning to them and promotes division within our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to separate it out according to ethnicity because there are a lot of Black people that are brainwashed.  If that dynamic didn't exist we wouldn't even have this thread.
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  However, even if the number of black people that are brainwashed is a large sum, it would not follow that they are brainwashed because they are black.  Those that are brainwashed are so because, as a matter of fact, all humans can become brainwashed. 

I argue, the color of skin is a moot point and could even be argued to be a diminutive aspect of the issue, thus insulting to bring up the issue of race as an attribute of the people who need to be deprogrammed.

Brainwashed culture leading to poverty, that's what needs to be fixed.

And, yes, I realize it's a helluva lot easier for me to say what I said than a black man whose entire family history may be filled with relatives that lived under the boot of racism.


----------



## Asclepias

RKMBrown said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> My approach is similar, but I leave out the black/white part of it.  For example, to rewrite your statement.... people wanting to help the community would be better served by working on eliminating racism within the community.  If you have a something of value to teach in the areas of interpersonal skills, money management, and business ownership then please volunteer to teach it in poverty stricken communities.
> 
> IMO the way to eliminate racism is by becoming color blind.  Don't treat people different because of the color of their skin, it's demeaning to them and promotes division within our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to separate it out according to ethnicity because there are a lot of Black people that are brainwashed.  If that dynamic didn't exist we wouldn't even have this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  However, even if the number of black people that are brainwashed is a large sum, it would not follow that they are brainwashed because they are black.  Those that are brainwashed are so because, as a matter of fact, all humans can become brainwashed.
> 
> I argue, the color of skin is a moot point and could even be argued to be a diminutive aspect of the issue, thus insulting to bring up the issue of race as an attribute of the people who need to be deprogrammed.
> 
> Brainwashed culture leading to poverty, that's what needs to be fixed.
Click to expand...


My contention is that looking at historical events that the brainwashing  was purposeful and targeted at Black people to keep them docile and placated.  At some point it either became embedded in our societal norms or it is still purposefully being done.  I agree it effects everyone but my first and foremost concern is my ethnicity. Armed with knowledge and awareness we can continue to succeed in spite of what everyone else may think.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to separate it out according to ethnicity because there are a lot of Black people that are brainwashed.  If that dynamic didn't exist we wouldn't even have this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  However, even if the number of black people that are brainwashed is a large sum, it would not follow that they are brainwashed because they are black.  Those that are brainwashed are so because, as a matter of fact, all humans can become brainwashed.
> 
> I argue, the color of skin is a moot point and could even be argued to be a diminutive aspect of the issue, thus insulting to bring up the issue of race as an attribute of the people who need to be deprogrammed.
> 
> Brainwashed culture leading to poverty, that's what needs to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My contention is that looking at historical events that the brainwashing  was purposeful and targeted at Black people to keep them docile and placated.  At some point it either became embedded in our societal norms or it is still purposefully being done.  I agree it effects everyone but my first and foremost concern is my ethnicity. Armed with knowledge and awareness we can continue to succeed in spite of what everyone else may think.
Click to expand...


I assure you it was purposeful and targeted.  If you want a fun read check out the Democrat Bible, aka Rules for Radicals by Saul Alinsky, with whom Mrs. Clinton and Obama both have deep historical ties.  The silver haired pony tail radicals put this beast in motion over 40years ago.  It's also not an accident that Obama's friends, priest, and political partners in Chicago included domestic terrorists.  Nor is it an accident that the media elected leaders of the black people include folks that are solidly in the back pocket of the democrats.  Nor is it an accident that our children are being taught lies in the classroom about this recent history.


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to separate it out according to ethnicity because there are a lot of Black people that are brainwashed.  If that dynamic didn't exist we wouldn't even have this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  However, even if the number of black people that are brainwashed is a large sum, it would not follow that they are brainwashed because they are black.  Those that are brainwashed are so because, as a matter of fact, all humans can become brainwashed.
> 
> I argue, the color of skin is a moot point and could even be argued to be a diminutive aspect of the issue, thus insulting to bring up the issue of race as an attribute of the people who need to be deprogrammed.
> 
> Brainwashed culture leading to poverty, that's what needs to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My contention is that looking at historical events that the brainwashing  was purposeful and targeted at Black people to keep them docile and placated.  At some point it either became embedded in our societal norms or it is still purposefully being done.  I agree it effects everyone but my first and foremost concern is my ethnicity. Armed with knowledge and awareness we can continue to succeed in spite of what everyone else may think.
Click to expand...


If the object was to keep black people docile and placated, they are clearly not brainwashed as they are violent and resentful.  Mostly against other black people.


----------



## RKMBrown

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.  However, even if the number of black people that are brainwashed is a large sum, it would not follow that they are brainwashed because they are black.  Those that are brainwashed are so because, as a matter of fact, all humans can become brainwashed.
> 
> I argue, the color of skin is a moot point and could even be argued to be a diminutive aspect of the issue, thus insulting to bring up the issue of race as an attribute of the people who need to be deprogrammed.
> 
> Brainwashed culture leading to poverty, that's what needs to be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that looking at historical events that the brainwashing  was purposeful and targeted at Black people to keep them docile and placated.  At some point it either became embedded in our societal norms or it is still purposefully being done.  I agree it effects everyone but my first and foremost concern is my ethnicity. Armed with knowledge and awareness we can continue to succeed in spite of what everyone else may think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the object was to keep black people docile and placated, they are clearly not brainwashed as they are violent and resentful.  Mostly against other black people.
Click to expand...

I believe he meant wrt the democrat party.


----------



## thanatos144

Hoffstra said:


> How does the government and society help the Black community deal with all of its problems?
> 
> What does the Black community need to do to deal with crime, drugs, single-parent homes, unemployment, low education?
> 
> I think several things need to happen:
> 
> #1.  Convince Blacks that onl THEY can truly solve their problems.  No government or white handouts can do the job for them.
> 
> #2.  Blacks must make snitching on criminals, part of their culture.  Crime will terrorize their community as long as "don't snitch" is a mantra of their culture.
> 
> #3.  Middle-class, wealthy Blacks, and their non-Black allies must pool financial and intellectual resources together to create literacy, math, and job-training programs.
> 
> #4.  Same as above, but to create large industries in the Black community to employ people.  Factories, companies, industries, in Black communities.
> 
> #5.  Create tax and other financial incentives for couples to stay together and raise their families.   Make raising their children, as a strong element of black society, part of their culture.  Pop music & other black icons will have to play a major roll in this.  Those who refuse to comply should be shunned or worse.
> 
> you do the above, and in 30 years things will be better.



It is easy to help the black community... They just need to stop voting in their slave masters.... I mean hell they elect the KKK ... Just because I know I have to spell it out for your pea brain I talking about they stupidly vote for the democrats who want them as voter slave stock.


----------



## Katzndogz

All the "help" the black community has gotten in the last 50 years had patently not helped anyone or anything.  Stop helping.  It's not helping.


----------



## beagle9

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  What do you mean by my perception?  That speaks directly to my point. I can only guess what religion my particular ancestors practiced. Do you understand how important relgion is to a people.  My god should reflect my values and my image.  Slaves were force fed a white, blonde haired blue eyed god.
> 
> 2. How did destroying it make Jews think negatively about it?  That probably heightened their appreciation of their homeland and raised its memory to elevated status.
> 
> 3. The modern state of Israel was gifted to Jews and protected by the super powers.  *They are more of an example of what happens when the super powers back a group of people until they are on their feet instead of an example of self determination.*  Again however, Jews span many colors so they dont really count in this even though they are the closest parallel.
> 
> 4. Why are you asking me what I want?  I just asked someone to name an ethnic group that went through what happened to Blacks here in the US.  After that we can compare where that ethnic group is at in terms of progress as opposed to Blacks.  I think it will turn on some lights for those that are intelligent enough to understand the comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.  That was really sad.
Click to expand...

Wait...What? did you read what I highlighted (your words), and so your reply was suggested in response to the Jews being brought up in this as being the (closest parallel), as they were protected by the super powers as a people is what you said in response to, and so it seems in your words spoken through out this thread, that you would seemingly want the same protections right on and on in excuse of, except in your case it would be for a race as being protected or given the leg up instead of a people as in all Americans in need of help regardless of their color.  How is this off topic or moving the goal post when I am responding to your very own words as was spoken to another  ? Do you know about the "Final Call", a Muslim news paper that was circulating in the black neighborhoods, and still may be circulating in those neighborhoods to this very day ? You want to talk about some radical brainwashing, now that was it wow..


----------



## Asclepias

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This cat thinks just like Lewis Farrakhan does, where as he is wanting or is thinking of this nation helping to create a black nation within a nation, and then to protect and support the black nation that will then exist within this nation until they get on their feet. I think Lewis used a (few states to be given), in his news paper piece that was in a small news reel/paper in which was circulating around in the black neighborhoods back in the day or as I recall. I think the paper was called "The Final Call" if I ain't mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.  That was really sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...What? did you read what I highlighted (your words), and so your reply was suggested in response to the Jews being brought up in this as being the (closest parallel), as they were protected by the super powers as a people is what you said in response to, and so it seems in your words spoken through out this thread, that you would seemingly want the same protections right on and on in excuse of, except in your case it would be for a race as being protected or given the leg up instead of a people as in all Americans in need of help regardless of their color.  How is this off topic or moving the goal post when I am responding to your very own words as was spoken to another  ? Do you know about the "Final Call", a Muslim news paper that was circulating in the black neighborhoods, and still may be circulating in those neighborhoods to this very day ? You want to talk about some radical brainwashing, now that was it wow..
Click to expand...


I saw exactly what you bolded.  However your arrival at that conclusion still alludes me. How did you miss "they dont count" when it was in the exact same sentence and prior to "the closest parallel"?  To top if off if you were on point, "the closest parallel" was a reference to the oppression they went through not what assistance they received getting back on their feet.  How did you miss that?  Why would you assume I was asking for help building a nation within a nation from a society that caused the problem in the first place?  What words did I speak to another that expressed me wanting this help?  Can you quote them for me?  Lastly, what does the Final Call have to do with this? 

Lets remember the point is to show another ethnicity that went through what Blacks did in the US so we can compare the level of recovery they have achieved against what Black people have achieved.  The point is not to focus on some unsubstantiated conclusions about what i want by totally misreading some random statement.


----------



## Tank

Blacks live far worse lives outside of America


----------



## thanatos144

Tank said:


> Blacks live far worse lives outside of America



Hey dummy everyone lives worse lives outside of America.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Blacks live far worse lives outside of America



You need to get out more.  There are some extremely wealthy Black people inside and outside of the US.


----------



## AquaAthena

*"Help the Black community"*

*Teach* it to fish. Give it one year to work. Expiration date. Same with the white community.


----------



## RKMBrown

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live far worse lives outside of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get out more.  There are some extremely wealthy Black people inside and outside of the US.
Click to expand...


AYUP While we were fighting our wars on drugs and terror and paying people to not work, the rest of the world that was still in depression from WWII have now passed us by as far as quality of life goes.  While we stand still the rest of the world marches on laughing at our use of our resources to build them a means to pass us by.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As many times as Africa has been colinized they never learned a single thing.  India was colonized under a sometimes brutal British occupation and learned from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.  I was not aware colonization was beneficial.  When you use the word feral to describe humans then you must not be very intelligent.
Click to expand...


somehow coloniztion did not ruin this country or India. Why is that?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live far worse lives outside of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get out more.  There are some extremely wealthy Black people inside and outside of the US.
Click to expand...


then blacks are not oppressed


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live far worse lives outside of America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get out more.  There are some extremely wealthy Black people inside and outside of the US.
Click to expand...


At least inside the US, wealthy black people do not live among other black people.   They leave as soon as they start entering middle class.  Why is that?   Why is it that as soon as black people started entering the middle class they ran away from Chicago and Detroit?


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....What?  I'm actually astonished you got that out of what I wrote.  Can you quote where I said I want the US to create a Black nation within a nation?  What exactly prompted you to think that?   I guess the game is to change the subject to something else in order take the spotlight off the fact you cant name one single ethnicity that went through what Black people did in the US.  You cant provide an answer to my question so you attempt to move the goal posts.  Lets try to be honest from now on and stick to the question I posed instead of trying to divert the issue.  That was really sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...What? did you read what I highlighted (your words), and so your reply was suggested in response to the Jews being brought up in this as being the (closest parallel), as they were protected by the super powers as a people is what you said in response to, and so it seems in your words spoken through out this thread, that you would seemingly want the same protections right on and on in excuse of, except in your case it would be for a race as being protected or given the leg up instead of a people as in all Americans in need of help regardless of their color.  How is this off topic or moving the goal post when I am responding to your very own words as was spoken to another  ? Do you know about the "Final Call", a Muslim news paper that was circulating in the black neighborhoods, and still may be circulating in those neighborhoods to this very day ? You want to talk about some radical brainwashing, now that was it wow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw exactly what you bolded.  However your arrival at that conclusion still alludes me. How did you miss "they dont count" when it was in the exact same sentence and prior to "the closest parallel"?  To top if off if you were on point, "the closest parallel" was a reference to the oppression they went through not what assistance they received getting back on their feet.  How did you miss that?  Why would you assume I was asking for help building a nation within a nation from a society that caused the problem in the first place?  What words did I speak to another that expressed me wanting this help?  Can you quote them for me?  Lastly, what does the Final Call have to do with this?
> 
> Lets remember the point is to show another ethnicity that went through what Blacks did in the US so we can compare the level of recovery they have achieved against what Black people have achieved.  The point is not to focus on some unsubstantiated conclusions about what i want by totally misreading some random statement.
Click to expand...


So what *do* you want?  Acknowledgment that Black slavery and segregation were uniquely oppressive events in the US? * Done.*  Where do we go from here?


----------



## Katzndogz

Of course black slavery and segregation were not uniquely oppressive events.  Not anywhere.  There is nothing unique about it.


----------



## jwoodie

*"in the US"*  -Comprende?


----------



## Katzndogz

jwoodie said:


> *"in the US"*  -Comprende?



Not even in the US.  There was nothing unique about slavery.

What is unique is the way the mantle of guilt was so easily assumed.  That is unique.  Even in places that treated black people far worse than they were here, places like South Africa, there is nothing like the mantle of American white guilt.


----------



## jwoodie

Katzndogz said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"in the US"*  -Comprende?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even in the US.  There was nothing unique about slavery.
> 
> What is unique is the way the mantle of guilt was so easily assumed.  That is unique.  Even in places that treated black people far worse than they were here, places like South Africa, there is nothing like the mantle of American white guilt.
Click to expand...


Was any other ethnic group subject to slavery and "legal" segregation *in the US?*


----------



## thanatos144

jwoodie said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"in the US"*  -Comprende?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even in the US.  There was nothing unique about slavery.
> 
> What is unique is the way the mantle of guilt was so easily assumed.  That is unique.  Even in places that treated black people far worse than they were here, places like South Africa, there is nothing like the mantle of American white guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was any other ethnic group subject to slavery and "legal" segregation *in the US?*
Click to expand...


The Irish


----------



## RKMBrown

thanatos144 said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even in the US.  There was nothing unique about slavery.
> 
> What is unique is the way the mantle of guilt was so easily assumed.  That is unique.  Even in places that treated black people far worse than they were here, places like South Africa, there is nothing like the mantle of American white guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was any other ethnic group subject to slavery and "legal" segregation *in the US?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Irish
Click to expand...


Indians.

Now white males.


----------

